# St Barts IVFers: Part 53



## Skybreeze

*Enjoy your new home
Happy chatting

*           

Just a little note that you ladies really do like to chat,
Please remember that every post has to be read and check 
by myself or a fellow Moderator. We give our free time to do so.
If you feel like a good chat, please use it for you one line 'chat'.
Thanks x

​


----------



## lisa_A

new home already


----------



## Jinglebell

Just bookmarking.

J x


----------



## Kirstyboo

book marking xox


----------



## Gregorys Girl

bookmarking x


----------



## miley

gg  for you today hope its good news

hope everyone ok today    for all

afm feeling bit better today, still some pain but atleast i can walk properley lol

dawnxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Jess is the pineapple juice have to be NOT from concentrate or FROM concentrate?


----------



## star2star

Has to be not from con so 100% fresh! Morning all  x


----------



## sweetielol

Morning all, how are you ladies doing
Good luck to all of you having EC/EC or testing today sending you all lots of        vibes   

Feel like I have really lost track, where is everyone inthere treatment at mo?

Kitten - fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts are also very good, I dosed up on both when I started my drugs, and did not do with either previous IVF/FET, I loved the pineapple juice, now I feel sick thinking about it!!

Hope everyone else is well

Mel xx


----------



## suzia

bookmarking


----------



## Lorny

Morning all!

Well today was my OTD & it was positive!!!     I am in total shock as have had AF since Sunday! Am gonna do another test on Sunday as I have have known people to have a false positive after miscarriage so want to be doubly sure before I get too excited!

Hope everyone is well!

Lorna
-x-


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning all

OMG Lorny that's amazing!! Congratulations lovely.

Unforunately mine wasn't such good news - bfn! It was to be expected so we're okay. Can finally tell folk and move on. Thanks again for all your support girls, you've really helped me get through this one.


----------



## star2star

Congrats Lorny! Thats brilliant news  How many embies did you have on board? I bet your in shock! 4 days to go for me!

So sorry GG - at least you can try to move on now you know   x


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks peeps

Lorny told you    whoo hoo I love myself when I get it right , I am going to do a jig


----------



## Lorny

GG - I'm so sorry to hear that hunny   I don't really know what to say, but I feel for you.   

Star -  I had one put back at blasto but i'm not out of the woods yet. How are you coping with the 2ww?


----------



## Lorny

kitten - you clearly have some special powers, lol! 

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi GG sorry hon I didnt mean to be insentcative by not mensioning you    I just get carried away with myself and my special powers as Lorny said   , forgive me


----------



## star2star

Lorny I'm struggling a bit, yesterday I was feeling positive vibes, today I am not sure, I think coz I have it in my head I 'feel' I am I'll only be let down if its a - Tuesday!

I need to stay neutral I guess, I nearly caved in and tested again yesterday but didnt.  DP goes away the weekend so Im staying at my mums to take my mind off things and get me away for the pee sticks!

I bet you're chuffed mate! Did you not feel anything at all then? No symptoms?  How long was you bleeding for and is it like a period then? Keep feeling that mine is coming, but nothing yet luckily!  I am still in with a chance!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am getting bubbley vibes Star


----------



## Lorny

Star - It's difficult to stay neutral but I think that's prob the best thing to try & do. I was sick sunday morning & then AF started about 30 mins later & seemed to be a lot worse than normal. I think so much of this is psychological....I felt that I may have been as I felt "different" up until I came on then I felt normal again. I think it's all the drugs we've had & hormones all plays with your emotions more than normal.

Fingers crossed for you hunny! 

-x-


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten -   No worries matey.  

Lorny - thanks lovely.  Don't feel bad, enjoy your shock bfp.  It's amazing!  I don't get upset for IVFers getting bfp's only when my lovely friends look at each other and seem to get pregnant ha ha.  Obviously i'm really gutted that it wasn't different, but we'll be fine and move on.  You enjoy the moment hun cause I know exactly what you went through this week  

Star - I have a good feeling about you too.  Stay chilled, Tues will be here before you know it.  It just shows, it doesn't matter what symptom you get there's always a chance of that bfp


----------



## lisa_A

GG i am sorry hun, i wished it was different for you too.  as u say get ur fu booked and go again in 3 months time. time wilsuprising past fast xmas always creeps up on us so u wil be able to start again then.

lorny congrats hun, i hope its a stcik one for you, always nerv racking when there is bleeding, you can always ask them for beta test.

how is everyone else today?

hoping to get to southend, might leave a little laer so i can meet Kirsty as no one else is free.

AFM i will be matched next week, so i will be waiting for my perfect match. still not ruled out barts next year. if this dont work mayb eits something i will do. also maybe try this hidden c blood test as u never know.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

GG


----------



## Lisa16

*Lorny *- Congratulations on your  . Keep looking after yourself though and try to take it easy.xxx

*Star* - What have you been told?  are watching you!!! Stay strong.xxx

*GG*- Sorry it was not the result you wanted, despite preparing yourself for it, it is still gutting Did you have any frosties?xxxx

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star

GG I admire your strength and as hard as it is we must look to the future and stay strong 

Kitten what do you mean by 'bubbly' feelings? I just had to go to the shop to get something to eat as I was starving! Came out with an egg sandwich and a belgium bun! Umm my fav! Ive eaten that and saving the egg till lunch!   Honestly Ive put on so much weight but im just so bloody hungry all the time! Hormones all over the place!


----------



## Kitten 80

it means good vibes for you atm


----------



## star2star

I really hope you're right hun and part of me thinks that but then another part doesnt, its 50/50 of course! 

It's Fridayyyyyyyy!!! woop! This time next week I will be going cornwall, well not this time as Ill still be at work but you know what i mean!  

what everyone got planned this weekend? x


----------



## Kitten 80

This time next week I will rpobably be briking it for EC


----------



## star2star

blimey love thats gone quick!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats what dh said


----------



## miley

gg so sorry huni 

star not long now hun, kp strong 

have most people gone to blast? just wondering as having et tomorrow but not blast, tho they did say they would ring early in morn as may leave till blast.  

thanks dawnxx


----------



## star2star

'Citing!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am confused , ok when I went and sore Leona b4 I started she said 4 powder 1 water the nurse I sore wednesday said 4 powder 2 water, the reason why this is confusing me is that other ladys think thats a lot of water?


----------



## miley

kitten wow!!! quick!!! ah huni fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks hon


----------



## star2star

whats it say on pack kitten? and whats it called again?


----------



## Guest

Lorny congratulations Hun xx

Gg so sorry hun xx

Miley I was sore and still am so rest plently and drink lots

Afm got to fenchurch this morning when we got a call from barts all embryos grade 1 and all 8 or 9 cells so going for blastocyst so excited never ever got that far before so transfer will be Sunday 


Love to all 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Menapur I didnt read pack just did as I was told    I don't think it would do any harm really I mean I am still putting in the amount of menapur just an extra  water


----------



## star2star

Kitten just googled it and it seems to be 1 water to 4 powders, dont want to water it down luv, plus less fluid to drink with it!  x


----------



## Kitten 80

Why would that nurse tell me 2 water


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Lovely Ladies  

Lorny I'm so pleased for you having a BFP lets hope  it stays for you.  

GG I'm so sorry hun I'm here if you need to talk.  

Kitten I'd phone and ask.  

Lins Well done to you and Hope  Sunday goes well.  

Lisa (Jesse) It's exciting and that'll be the best possible match right?  Well done mate and good luck for your journey today.  

Hi star, Miley, Lisa16 and all the other lovely ladies and hugs of course.    

Today is d day I go to see counsellors, I'm dreading it but am going with an open mind and will let you know how I get on later.  

I also got fu appointment through it's for 28th September in normal fu place I just hope  I see Miss Tozer.

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

you will be ok hon


----------



## star2star

Hi Cassie, Fu is not far off! woop! 

Good luck with the counsellors, just say how you feel and if you dont feel comfortable you can always try somewhere else, but I reckon it will really help, that is their job after all


----------



## Kitten 80

I emailed Leona as there is a bloomin massive q 7th   , I am not worried peeps beacuse I am putting in the right amount of menapur in


----------



## star2star

exactly luv! all be fine.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am well tiered tho and feel sick    (.)y(.) still normal tho


----------



## Lorny

Lins that's excellent news!! really pleased for you! What day are you in for ET?

-x-


----------



## Guest

Will be back on Sunday for et

how are you feeling miley
  Xx


----------



## Lisa16

Lins - Excellent news. What time did they call you to tell you?xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry meant to say lorny but of course how are you miley
xx


----------



## Guest

Lisa

We had just arrived at fenchurch so was just before 8.30am
How are you Hun 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Lisa16

Well done Lins. I am okay, more painful post EC than 1st time around so trying to take it easy but also bored out of my skull so keep doing little jobs too and then sitting down. Am booked for ET at 12.40 pm tomorrow with Miley following close behind!!! Don't know if I will get the blast call though!xxx


----------



## Guest

Lisa

stay positive I never for one minute imagined I would get to blastocyst so stay strong you could get call tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys new home is fab hey   

lorny fab news on ur bfp xx

gg so sorry huni   

hope every one else is cool beans    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Stephy and lins


----------



## miley

lins  trying to drink alot last time i felt this bad was when had surgery for endo, feel like im carrying a brick im tummy!!! glad u reassured me was starting to worry 

cassie gd luck 

i wonder if me and lisa16 will get a call tommorow to go to blast, mind you levain at about 10am in morn so if they call will prob be nearly there.

hope everyone ok today


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel like I have eaten to much


----------



## miley

lins gd luck for sun


----------



## star2star

tell me about it kitten! I am huge!


----------



## Kitten 80

Leona not got back to me yet


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

Kitte its 1 water to 4 powders, u only use 1.5 waters when having 6 and that is only because it might sting. so only 1 hunxx

lins great news hun to have all 8 go in really good news, some for the freezer there 

star i put almosta stone on with last ivf so its sounding good hun not long to go now 

Cassie tood luck hunny, and 28th aint far, but i doutt u will see miss tozer maybe mr sabotie 28th will be here before u knnow it hunny.

 to everyone else.

AFM well i made it to southend, got off the train walked to the seafront, really nice day down there today, cant believe how much the pier has changed all the buildings have done at both ends now  ok so now next trip maybe erm not sure yet we will see. xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

kitten    

star    

miley    

lins    

jesse    

cassie    

gg    

lisa    

lorny    

and to anyone else i may have missed     just felt like sharin the love xx


----------



## miley

rite back at you steph, how you doing hun?

star, your frosties did they go to blast before frozen? im so positive for you just gotta that feeling hun


----------



## Kitten 80

see now totally confuseed everyone is saying one but nurse said 2


----------



## miley

jesse well dun you, go girl your get that have every confidence in you


----------



## star2star

Miley - No I dont think so, I had a 3 day transfer last time and I think they froze them on same day.  I have never had anyone mention the option of blasts to me so I wonder why that is?


----------



## star2star

Nice one Jesse(lisa) I wish I could have joined you as its been a lovely day, but ive had crappy work! boo!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hold a min I just thought I used 1 water with 1 powder with IUI and I responded very well


----------



## miley

star maybe you had such good quality eggs they didnt nd to go blast, im bkd in for et tomorrow but said i may get call ealy in morn to say they may go blast, havent heard anything today so just presume they leavibg as tommorow xx


----------



## lisa_A

kitten ahve u been give 2ml syringes if not its 1 water to 4 powders. i wouldnt tell u anything if i werent sure hun. reason u responded well wsa becasue maybe menopur likes u  

thx star and miley, i hope to get to cz, i found it ok so now i have been 33 miles from home now furthest in what 7 years.  

stephy   

star its possble becuase at the time u started they were not allowed to offer blasts or now its SET for most under 37 they have to offer it. I also dont think barts take on FET they transfer same day, not sure tho.

Miley good luck for ET tomorrow hopefully u get to blasto.

Lisa16 same fo you hun x



lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have 2.5ml suringes bigger then normal


----------



## star2star

Aww I hope so Miley 

To be honest I really wanted 2 transferred so I guess I would have stuck to 3 day transfer anyways as I know they dont do 2 x blast,

It just waiting now for all of us! Im looking forward to a nice weekend, but going to miss dp as he's racing in wales all weekend


----------



## Kitten 80

mine is working tomorrow all day


----------



## miley

thanks jesse  keep going but that is great how far youve been already

star weve opted for two back so they may leave it at tomorrow, just fingers crossed they ok


----------



## star2star

I am sure they will be fine hun x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes they will be fine


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten i used the 2ml when doing 6 poweders and 1lm when doing 4. i would have through if u use 2 with 4 u would be watering it down.

Miley i wanted 2 back so only went to 3dt. once u turn 40 they will put either 3 day 3 or 2 blasto back.

star it wsa s shame u had to work but at least its keeping ur mind off things  

lisa
xxx


----------



## miley

thanks all  im nearly 38 so will only be 2 and 1 at blast


----------



## Kitten 80

now I am worried again


----------



## miley

kitten you ok?x


----------



## Kitten 80

no because now I am worried that I am watering my dose and these past few days have been a waste


----------



## miley

sorry so many posts on here did you email barts?x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes they said it don't really mater    I can use 1 water if I like


----------



## miley

it should be ok then hun, just try and relax huni i know it hard but put kettle on and put your feet up and watch a film, i shall read this back to myself when im in 2ww xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

ah thanks hon I would rather go to the loo I am busting but no one to cover me atm


----------



## star2star

I stupidly tested again ladies when I got in from work! 10dp3dt, - of course but could it be too early and too late in the day?


----------



## Kitten 80

Star its to early    now look you made yourself cry


----------



## lil stephy

star u naughty monkey i would say prob to early huni    try and keep    were all    for u,

but u leaveme no choice                             are now out in force so step away huni step away xx


----------



## lisa_A

star hun, ladies test 11 or 12 days  past tf and get - and still test on OTD and get + so day 10 is still too early hunny.


----------



## star2star

I'm so stupid, now I feel crap for the weekend, maybe in the back of my mind I'm preparing myself incase it's a - 

I don't even know how I did that! Ha! Packing my bags now and going to go to my mums. Hungry, what can I get myself to cheer myself up!?


----------



## Kitten 80

big fat jucy curry and while your there order me chop chicken curry special fried rice    you silly billy


----------



## lisa_A

star, please stay + only 4 days to go.
if the test dont change what are the next steps for you


----------



## Kitten 80

and anyway you didnt pee in the morning did ya so step away


----------



## star2star

No I did @ 4.30! Does that make a huge diff? 

I might go for curry 

Jess- back to tx if I can face it which will prob be in jan


----------



## Clairek

Hi Ladies
Lins - fantastic news on going to Blasto!!!!!  Roll on SUnday for you.

GG - so so sorry hon   

Lorney - wow, fantastic result!!  Congrats   

Lisa16 and Miely - good luck for ec!!

Kitten - chill hon, it will all be fine.

Star - naughty girl.  4 days can make the huge difference from - to +... enjoy the curry   

Lisa (Jesse) - congrats on your Southend adventure!!  Also on the match.

Cassie - hope the counselling goes ok for you.  Pleased to see that fu is quite soon for you.

Hi to everyone else and have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am a cool as a cucumber


----------



## Clairek

Kitten - glad to hear it sweetie. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Star yes thats late in the day when its that early you wont get a reading


----------



## Tatti

Hi ladies, still trying to keep up with you all, there's so many pages to catch up on...

Lorny - Congratulations on your BFP - Brilliant news. Look after yourself   

GG - I'm so sorry you had a negative result. Big    to you, stay strong.

Miley - Best of luck for tomorrow, I had 1 egg put back on day 3, I didn't get a call for blast.  I had no call in the morning, so I just travelled up there. If it worked for me, it can work for you   

Star - Hang in there, and don't do another test until OTD. I've got my fingers crossed for you   

Lins - Best of luck for transfer on Sunday   

Sorry can't keep up with you all.... Hi Kitten, Cassie, Lisa, Lisa16, Claire, Jingle, Stephy, Mandy, Laura, Kirsty and all other barts ladies   

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Tatti


----------



## star2star

HI Claire/Tatti, hope you are well xxx


----------



## miley

clairek- me and lisa 16 had ec on wed we having et tomorrow.

tatti thanks huni, hope im as lucky as you 

tummy is still sooo painful and bloated, just wanna go loo and its not working, heeelp 

afm really nervous tomorrow as dont want my tummy touched but obv want et so just gonna have to take pain and make dh wait on me all wknd


----------



## star2star

lots of water and rest miley xx


----------



## Guest

Miley I'm still bloated and sore just gone to bed with hot water bottle try that hun see if
it helps but remember no hot water bottle
after et

xx


----------



## Guest

Star stay positive it's still early days xx


----------



## miley

thanks star/lins  

lins gonna try hot water bottle now as cant bear it anymore just want it to ease,nite all, have gd weekendxxx


----------



## star2star

Thanks Lins x I am trying, just hit me all of a sudden and just dont think its worked this time, which is doing my head in a last time I had 1 x 8 cell and this time we had the same plus 1 x 10 cell, but ill worry about that after Tuesday!  I really really dont recommend early testing! I feel so rubbush now and I know it could still be early but i just dont feel it anymore now.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## star2star

you too miley, be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## miley

thanks star, please dont worry and get yourself worked up, tip to myself read this when in 2ww!!!
your b fine huni im so sure of it, relax and enjoy your weekend and NO more tests please promise us 

nite nitexxx


----------



## Lisa16

Star - Don't worry about testing as its done now - just try and enjoy your weekend with your Mum and keep busy to take your mind off it all

Miley - Have text you luv.xx

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well. Sorry not more personals tonight, like Miley, I am still bloated and tender but more like 'too many sit ups' stomach strain than the 'fanny falling off' pain that I had yesterday every time I stood up!! Will update you after ET tomorrow

Have a good evening

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star

All the best tomorrow Lisa, take care x


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Star - have a good weekend luv. Look after yourself and keep your chin up.xxx


----------



## Clairek

Lisa16 and Miley - sorry, I meant et not ec, new you'd had ec as commented on it before, doh!  Hope all goes well tomorrow and you'll be pupo.


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck Lisa and miley


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks ladies.xxxxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Miley/Lisa16 - good luck with ET tomorrow. Thinking of you.

Thanks for everyones  and support. I really appreciate it. Just been out with friends and had such a laugh and had a couple of glasses of red (get me). Just what I needed _hic_ 

xxx


----------



## star2star

Good for you gg. I'll be on the red next week if bfn for me.

I just got in from picking my mum n dad up from a wedding reception, makes me feel well old!  

Bed now and a day @ wot Tyler park with my mate and her kids.

Night all x


----------



## Guest

Lisa and Miley good luck for et today

Quick question I can't stop weeing every 2 hours during night and every hour during day I'm not drinking any more than I have been through treatment been like this since ec any ideas

lindseyxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

i think thats a good sign hon


----------



## lisa_A

morning ladies

kitten lins aint pupo yet so cant be a good sign lol

Lins i would mention it when u ahve ET i might be the antibiotics hun.

how is everyone.

lisa and miley good luck with ET today

lisa
xxx


----------



## miley

gg good for you huni


afm just got call from barts to say they want us to go blast monday, we got 4 grade 1 eggs, 3 at cell 8 and 1 at cell 9, so got to be there 10am monday,   eggies all make it till then.

lisa 16 good luck today hunixxxxx

hope every one ok today, have brill weekend  to all


----------



## Guest

Excellent news miley xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol what am i like sorry lins.

Question it is ok to have BMS while stimming isn't it up to 3 days before ec


----------



## Guest

Yes I think BMS is ok but no later than 3 days before ec.
I've just been asleep on sofa for an hour how lazy is that could do with another snooze 

Lisa how did et go

how is everyone 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Clairek

Hi Lins - glad you're chillin before et tomorrow!  Nothing quite like an afternoon nap   

Miley - great news on oing blasto hon.

Lisa16 - any update hon?

Kitten - what BMS?  Probably being thick!   

Cassie - how did the counselling go?

Hi Tatti, Lisa, Jingle, GG, Lorney, Steph


----------



## Kitten 80

Claire its s&x


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

Just got back from Barts. Had x3 Grade 1 8 cell embies so 2 put back and 1 now gone to the freezer. Just a waiting game for next 2 weeks. Don't know why but I feel really sad and low, and know I shouldn't. Think maybe a lie down and a jam doughnut will help cheer me up.xxxx


----------



## Clairek

Lisa - I think the feeling down and low is natural as your adrenelin has been rushing so much over the last week and particularly last few days and now you know you have 2 lovely embies on board (and 1 snow baby) your stress levels have dropped and so has the adrenelin.  Don't worry, the stress will be back as the 2ww progresses   .  Anyway, huge congrats on being pupo hon, now feet up...

Kitten - thanks   
Love Claire xx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Claire

2 jam doughnuts and a little cry later....I know it is probably just the emotional rollercoaster of the fertility thing and just knowing now that there is nothing else you can do to influence the outcome. Just feel really bad for feeling so down - like I am sending bad vibes to my nembies or something . I know it sounds silly and I am usually quite rational!xxx


----------



## Clairek

Lisa.  Completely understandable.  Jam doughnuts was a wise move.  Emotions don't affect the outcome honey, just as well really - this road is up and down like a yo yo.
C xx


----------



## Lorny

Hi everyone, hope you all well?

Lisa 16 - congrats on now being pupo! definitely nothing to be sad about but it's definitely this crazy ivf rollercoaster that's the cause!   

Miley - congrats on getting to blasto, i'm sure you'll have some good quality embies on Monday!   

AFM - had a boring half day at work feeling sick   going to re-test tomorrow just to be certain. called Bart's yesterday to advise of bfp & they said it was unusual to have af & get bfp & they would get a nurse to call back asap. Needless to say i've still not heard back from them!!  I sat on hold for over an hour last night to have a moan & then got cut off before I got through!!! Let's hope they call 1st thing monday!

-x-


----------



## lisa_A

Lisa congrats on being pupo, hun after everything its taken to get them 2 little ones in there no wonder ur crying, ok ur sad but that will soon change hun. its a hard ride to get throght, take ur time rest and hope this 2ww flies past.  try and get   as it will help this 2ww                 comeing ur way

lorny good luck for testing tomorrow so hoping its still a BFP. barts are a pain out of tx as ur now in theroy out of tx.

hello everyone else, how is everyone. i am so bored, even after housework. my son has now left home so i went into his room to tidy up, still lots of his stuff here so its not as bad as an empty room. perfect for a nursry now..... will it ever happen tho. so many ppl have spare rooms and its not for wanting to fill them.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Claire, Lorny & Jesse  

Lins - Good luck for tomorrow.xxx

Miley - Good luck for Monday.xxxxx

Lorny - Good luck for retest tomorrow.xx

Will give myself a talking to and get some    back
xxxx


----------



## miley

thanks everyone   embies will make till monday

lisa16 i know ive tx you but congratulations on being pupo with twin really pleased for you 

lorny i bet you still get bfp tomorrow after speaking to other people it has happened to them so what on earth are barts talking about!!!!!

afm really tired today just gonna try and relax today as doing bootie tomorrow to get rid of the rubbish and hopefull make a few pennys before monday, have a good evening all, dawnxx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Miley - and get DH to do the booty!!!! You should be having a lie in!! (Says me who was at Asda at 7.30 this morning!!)xxx


----------



## star2star

Lisa congrats on being pupo, take it easy.

Ill be back on later just going for bbq   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lisa congratulations ion


----------



## Guest

Lisa

  congratulations on being PUPO

Miley - how are you feeling now?

I'm a little worried still weeing for Britain and now got the most awful pain in my left side ovary area, any one got any ideas?  I've got a hot water bottle on it but it's not doing any good.  I'm biting evryones head off at the moment.

Jesse - how old is your son.

Jingle, GG, Stephy, Kitten, star, Lorny, Claire and everyone else hope everyone is ok   

will have an early night ready for big day tomorrow

Love from

Lindsey xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa16 - congrats lovely lady. it's a goddam rollercoaster this IVF business isn't it?? it's only natural tho to be up and down. I think your feelings will be partly because you're no longer in control. But you do have 2 great embies on board and one in ice which is really fab. Try and relax and enjoy being pupo  

Miley - fab news about blasts! Good luck for Mon x

Lins - good luck tomorrow Hun. I also think you should mention your bladder issue tomorrow but sure everything will be fine. xx

Lorny - good luck with your retest chick. I'm sure it will be fine. You need to say something about them not calling back. They're out of order for that! Are you still bleeding? x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Lisa16

Thankyou to all you lovely ladies - I have settled down a bit now and will get a good night's sleep. Like everyone has said its a rollercoaster of emotion, and its probably just the release of loads of adrenalin that has kept me going the last few days in the hope of getting to this moment today, this time around, which I did. 

Will catch up with you all tomorrow but good luck to Lins for ET and Lorny for re-test
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning

good luck today lorny
lisa how you feeling
miley you ok Hun 
I'm just about to set off nervous I'm praying they still strong

love to all

Lindsey xx


----------



## star2star

Good luck lins, soon be pupo!

Come home and have a nice lazy day!  x


----------



## lil stephy

good luck lns    and when u get home like star said chill out and puut ur feet up   

and goodluck to thoe who need it xx


----------



## Lisa16

Morning ladies

Feel lot better for a semi-decent night's sleep - intend to chill today and get dressed late, but only because I have got to visit an in-law in hospital, otherwise wouldn't even bother!!

Lins - You will nearly be there by now so fingers crossed all went well when you come back and read this.

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Clairek

Morning 

Lins - hope all went well (sorry I missed you, but have only just got up!!).

Lisa16 - Glad you're feeling better.  Take it easy today.

Lorney - did you test again?    everything is still good.

Miley - how you feeling today hon?  Big day tomorrow!!

To all - have a good day.  Hope you are all having a good Sunday.  I'm off shopping with a friend later, as dh is at work.  I can feel a big spending session coming on.....  Only 2 more sleeps until my first jab!!

Love Claire xx


----------



## miley

gg thanks huni, how are you today?

lins  feeling alot better today no pain thankgod, hot water bottle for the last two nights has helped. just bloated now. good luck for today hope it goes well.

clairek thanks hun nervous tho for tomorrow

lisa16 glad your ok huni, you keep resting take good care of yourself and those two lil uns 

star,steph,jesse,tatti,kitten,mandy hope your all having a lovely weekend and for those of you i forgot a bit  to you all


----------



## Clairek

Hoping all went well Lins.

I had a good afternoon retail therapy, spent a fortune and had tea and homemade cake in a cute tea room with my friend - perfect!


----------



## Guest

Hi all

all went well today and now offically
pupo with two. Couldn't believe it all along they said only one back and then today said did we want two ... Silly question so two beanies now  on board.
One left so they'll monitor that one till tomorrow but they don't think they will be able to freeze it.
The awful pain I was in for last two days has gone and not weeing as much so it all must have been stress related.
Otd 19thsept 

Good luck for tomorrow miley x
lisa how you doing
lorny how are you Hun
gg jingle star steph kitten and all you lovelies big hugs xxx

Lindsey xx


----------



## Guest

Claire not long till you start jabs good luck xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Yay lins, that's brill!  Enjoy being PUPO!    

J x


----------



## miley

hi ya lins thats fantastic, well done on being pupoxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

well i have had an interesting day spent 3 hours at minor injurys DH got studded in shin and needed stiches and anti b's hope this wont affect his little men for ec   

Hope your all ok


----------



## miley

hi ya kitten whens your ec hun?X


----------



## Kitten 80

Probably next Saturday


----------



## Lisa16

Well done Lins - that's really good news!!!! 
Did they say anything about quality of your blasts as I didn't think they would put 2 back in unless over 40, or other certain conditions (i.e. cells more like a day 4 instead of day 5)? This was confirmed by an embryologist I spoke to on Friday so was just wondering (also useful to know circumstances in case I need to argue a case in the future!!)
Hope procedure went okay.xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

wow alot gone on since i last logged on.... and a new home  

congrats to those that got BFP!!! woo

Kitten, I got blood test tomorrow morning to check progress of Gonal F then 2 further scans which are wednesday morning and friday morning.... how long after these scans will i be having EC? You having your EC saturday?

anyone at barts tomorrow first thing?

shelley x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi hon you will probably have ec the Monday or Tuesday after. What time you up there tomorrow.


----------



## Laura200012001

Bookmarking.

XxX


----------



## Lorny

Morning al!

Lins - Congrats on being pupo!! 

GG - I bled for 5 days, so normal AF for me. Really not happy about Barts not coming back to me but whenever I call I end up on hold for an hour & being 9th in the queue. May send an email this morning.

Dawn/Miley - Good luck today with ET!!   

Went to re-test yesterday & found that the box was empty!! grr! DP wouldn't go to tescos at 3am for me & I couldn't get back to sleep after that! so had to buy another later in the day & retest this morning was BFP & gone up from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks!! Really pleased but still very scared but I guess that's normal.

-x-


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Was just logging on to ask you how you got on with re-test!! All looking good. E-mail the fertility nurses this morning, mark it urgent in the heading and put something about 'Following up Non-response to phone call at weekend' or whatever it was so that it stands out a bit. If no respnse, maybe try leona direct or the nurse you spoke to? Leona usually pretty good at getting back (if she is around / not in clinic) [email protected] andthelondon.nhs.uk 

Hope everyone else okay today?
xxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten 80 said:


> Hi hon you will probably have ec the Monday or Tuesday after. What time you up there tomorrow.


OMG... It took me 2 hours to drive to barts which is less than 15 miles away fro home! Traffic was a nightmare..... Eventually got there at 9am and carol did my blood test..... waiting on call to see if i have to increase/decrease my gonal f before further scan onwed and fri.....

I asked when i'll be having EC and hopfully will be tue, wed or thursday! So excited now and want it all to work and be over with.... had enough of injecting twice a day.

Anyone @ Barts wednesday early (my appointment is at 08.10)

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps a quick post then I shall read

I have a grade b womb which is brilliant apparently, right side a 12 an 11 5 small left side a 10 and 11  and a 6.5 mm lining    thats the good news, bad news is they have found that I have fluid in my tube which every woman has but mine is a lot lot more and is toxic to eggs embryo's sperm so they have told me to come back wednesday for scan to see how I am and if fluid has increased or gone and at ec they will becarful to avoid it, I am waiting for phone call to see if I have to up or down my dose.


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten great news abot womb and follies, shame about the fluid hopefully it will go, if not will they do EC or freeze all untill fluid is gone

Lorny congrats on the bFP

Star good luck tomorrow hun,   its a BFP

Lins congrats on being Pupo 2 blasto sound great, suprised they put 2 back, do u knwo the grades?

Claire good lck with first jab tomorrow eeeek ur starting agagin 

Cassie how r u doing hun

love and hugs to everyone 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

no they will avoid fluid when ec but if not successful this time the remove my tube all together.


----------



## yaya

Hello ladies -- mind if I join you? 

I'm about to start my first cycle of IVF at Bart's this month. I only get one funded cycle (I turn 40 in 6 weeks) so am keeping everything crossed...

The info day was a bit of a blur, but I'm on the microdose flare protocol. Have any of you tried that one?

Cheers xx


----------



## Kitten 80

welcome yaya 

ok carol phoned and they wont me to up my dose to 6 powder 1 water I cleared that up first and start that other one as well


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

Lins - Hope you are okay and still resting up? Did you get told what grades / how many cells your blasts were as I thought they would only put 1 5 day embie back unless over 40. It is just useful to know if I need to argue a case for myself in the future. Hope work were also okay with you phoning in sick today?

Kitten - Good news for follies although I have not heard about that fluid thing before. How do they know yours is so toxic by scan? Or did they do another test on it? Would be interested to know how they tell the difference

ShellyLouise - Wasn't there a tube and train strike today and tomorrow? Maybe that is why roads were bad?

Hi Jesse (Lisa) - Well done on anoher 0.2kg lost!! Still heading right direction I see

Hi YaYa - Welcome - you will find loads of useful info on FF and possibly some useful bits in amongst all our chats and moans!!!xxx


----------



## star2star

-Welcome yaya

-Thanks Jesse

AFM: I just feel numb at the mo, really dont know how I am going to handle the test in the morning! I am not in work till 9.30 instead of 8 so I have a little bit of time after the test whatever the result but I'll just have to see what happens, not feeling positive at all after testing negative on Friday :-(

Sorry for the me post, just havent got the strength at the mo, to piece together many words! Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Lisa16

Cassie - How did your counselling appt go? Just had a quick scroll back through to check I hadn't missed it but as I thought, we have not heard from you since you went last Friday. Hope you are okay?xxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yes Lisa, there was plus also ive been going during kids holidays so guess that didnt help today, them going back! x


----------



## Lisa16

Star - Stay strong luv. Is DH going to be at home with you when you test? You need to have a plan B to be focussing on to get you through any negative emotions, which I think you said would be to look forward to your 2nd ICSI (fresh) go in the New Year wasn't it?
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa16 said:


> Cassie - How did your counselling appt go? Just had a quick scroll back through to check I hadn't missed it but as I thought, we have not heard from you since you went last Friday. Hope you are okay?xxxxx





star888 said:


> -Welcome yaya
> 
> -Thanks Jesse
> 
> AFM: I just feel numb at the mo, really dont know how I am going to handle the test in the morning! I am not in work till 9.30 instead of 8 so I have a little bit of time after the test whatever the result but I'll just have to see what happens, not feeling positive at all after testing negative on Friday :-(
> 
> Sorry for the me post, just havent got the strength at the mo, to piece together many words! Love and hugs to all xx


GOOD LUCK STAR!!! FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR YOU X X


----------



## Lorny

Hi Yaya! 

I emailed fertility nurses whilst I was on hold this morning & Deidre came back to me within about 3 minutes!! She said it is not abnormal to experience what seems to be AF during 2ww & I will get a call shortly to arrange scan for either 16th or 23rd.

I've since got booked in at my doctors to hopefully get another prescription for the lovely crinone gel as only got a few days worth left.



-x-


----------



## star2star

Thanks Lisa/Shelly, I go to Cornwall Friday for a week so my plan B will be to go and chill out (with alcohol!), then I am going to try and lose about 3 stone before I'd start again in NY, but we'll see  xxx


----------



## star2star

Sorry Lisa, yes he will be here with me  x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good luck - keep us posted.....

Be thinking of that alcohol lol x


----------



## Lorny

Star - hunny I think tested too early last week so the hormones weren't strong enough to show up & I think you tested later in the day too which won't have been good either. I'm sure you'll get a bfp tomorrow   fingers tightly crossed for you!! Just get the PMA back hunny    

-x-


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

How's everyone doing?  

Star I hope  you get the BFP tomorrow.  

Is anyone else testing tomorrow I've lost track and totally forgotten!  

Lisa (Jesse) well done on more weight loss  I wish you could give me a swift kick up the **** to get some of my extra weight off. I now need to lose over 2 stone!  

Lisa 16 the counselling went OK I cried again but that's to be expected! Now we have another session on Friday.  Where are you at with TX are you now on 2ww?  

Lorny I knew you'd still get a BFP.  

GG How are you doing?  

Hi and welcome yaya.  

Kitten, Tatti, Suzia, Kirsty, Claire, Mandy, Jools, Shelley, Stephy, Laura, Miley and any other lovely ladies I may have missed Hi and    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Thanks Lorny and Cassie, I will update as soon as poss xxx


----------



## lil stephy

star huni i have been finkin of u    i will    my hardest 2night and hope to hear great news in the mornin   

hope everyone else is great will catch up properly later xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

Just having a read back and catching up.  

Welcome Ya Ya - you'll find this thread v. friendly and quite chatty.  Good luck with your tx.

Star - stay chilled lovely lady, i'm sure it will be fine.  Your plan b sounds good, but i'm absolutely sure you won't need it.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Lins - fab news about your 2 wee embies snuggling up.  I'm also curious about the decision to put 2 blasts back.  What a result!  Really hope this works out for you  

Lisa16 - has your mood lifted now you've been pupo a couple of days?  Really hoping it works out for you too.  Roll on the end of the 2ww hey!  

Miley - how are you lovely?  Was your ET today, i've lost track?  Hope it all went well and you're now happily pupo  

Kitten - wow!  Things are moving quickly with you aren't they?  Not heard about toxic fluid either but hopefully it will have sorted itself out by your next scan.  You sound upbeat about your tx, which is really great.  Make sure you keep up the positivity  

Cassie - how's you lovely?  Hope Friday helped to work things out, or at least the start of it.  I know it will probably take a bit of time to get your head round it all and make decisions.  x

Lorny - glad they finally called you and reassured you.  It would have been more helpful for you to hear that on Friday though, rather than having an anxious wait over the weekend.  Anyway, really chuffed you've still got your bfp and a scan book in.  Hopefully you can relax a wee bit now. 

How's our newly crowned 'mums-to-be'?  Sweetie, Tatti and Lorny (anyone i've missed??)?

Lisa(Jesse) - where to next on your train travels?  Hope you're well x

  to Stephy, Laura, Jingle, Jools, Mandy, ShelleyLouise and anyone who i've missed (I know i've missed some, sorry  ) Big   to all!  

AFM - not much to tell you really.  Got an email back from the nurses on Friday to say they were really sorry it hadn't worked out and that i'd hear from admin re a follow up.  I was amazed really, didn't expect to hear back from them at all.  Now going to look into Immune Testing (if anyone knows anything about it can you PM me please, or put a post on here, as any info would be really helpful).  Feeling a lot better this week, although a bit lost without a tx to focus on.    Had a couple of friends say: "have you thought that it maybe just isn't meant to be" and "what? you're going to try again? (this was with total shock on his face).  Ahhh my supportive friends eh    Good job i've got you to talk to, hey.    Right i'm off.  Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps 

well I well and truley f***ed the cetroide injection up  didnt realise it was a screw cap and some come out    and DH is being a right git keep up setting me


----------



## miley

evening ladies

cassie, hope you ok huni?

Star good luck for tomorrow 

jesse welldone you

lisa16 hi ya huni, hope youve had a chilling day

lorny  told you so!!! 

afm well ladies im now pupo with twins!!!! they said they had chose two best egss which were near blast but not quite there so put them both back, time to relax and hopefully get a positive result, otd is 18th sept  

kitten, welldone nearly at ec, not sure bout the fluid not heard of that but hopefully will go

hello to laura,jingle, shelley, i know ive forgot some people but brain mash at mo but love to all, dawnxxx


----------



## lil stephy

awww kitten huni      tell dh to stop bein a meanie to u hun or he will have us ff'ers round


----------



## Lisa16

Don't stress Kitten - am sure it will be fine. What's up with the DH - not get enough sympathy from you for his football injury yesterday?!!

Star - Plan sounds like a good one- will be thinking of you all night now and especially in morning.xxx

Cassie - Crying only natural at these things and good for you to get it out. Am glad you are going again - I think it really help once you have got through some of the real upset / crying / pent up emotion. The first few appointments will probably be like that and then once things have settled you may be able to start to work through things more logically - just go with it.xxxx

AFM: On day 2 of 2ww and don't feel any different at this early stage (but didn't expect to) - keep forgeting and going to carry on as normal and then have to stop myself - bored!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa16

Miley - Congratulations (again!!) - hope you have had a sleep now?xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't want to talk to him   , says I panic over everything THIS ISNT A GAME


----------



## lil stephy

hun please dont b sad xx


----------



## miley

lisa, thanks and no friend turned up for cuppa, then up school but dh running aroound after me quite funny watching him hoover stairs and trying to make pipe reach lolxxx


----------



## miley

kitten we understand  , dont get stressed hunixx


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Excellent news. Well done you!!!  I would personally try and get the later date for the scan (if you have a choice and if you can wait!) as sometimes things cannot be seen clearly early on and it is more upsetting at the time and when you have to just go back the following week anyway.xxxxx

Miley - they haven't got a cluewith house work have they?!!!! Get an early night my luv.x

Hi Stephy - Didn't mean to ignore you luv - hope you are okay.xxx

Kitten - tell him to pee off and leave you alone - you are allowed to over react when injecting yourself and ask him if he would like to be going through this!! God, if men had to have kids the human race would have died out years ago!!!!xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I cant help it being told you have some poison that kills your eggs makes this treatment even more important and he doesn't seem to be very surportive


----------



## Lisa16

Kitten - look for your support elsewhere - he ain't got a fanny so he won't get it but we are all here for you. At least they have diagnosed it and are doing something about it. Please try and take some deep breaths and have faith. I have been on edge all this tx after my 1st failure to even fertilise so know how much you must be on pins all the time, and at least I have now got to a 2ww (which I didn't think I ever would with IVF)
I also had to delay tx start 1st time round due to kidney investigations last year and thought that I would never get a crack at IVF  - things do have a way of working out.
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon I no your right, that injection really stings now its burning


----------



## Lisa16

Must be working if its hurting!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

thats a very good point


----------



## Guest

Hi all

1st day all ok had a little pain on right side this pm so hopefully implantation.
Star good luck for tomorrow.
Lisa think they put two back as
they weren't quite a blastocyst stage.
No snow babies for us though
Miley congratulations on being
pupo did you say otd 18th cos mine is 19th and I had transfer yesterday 
i'm very tired

big
hugs to you all

Lindsey xx


----------



## lil stephy

im very     right now dp aint talkin to me and i dont even no y, he is makn his own dinner and not doin me any and is just bein a total ****    y r men **** holes he pisses me off and 2morrow we got our fu doubt he will speak to me wot can i do??  i havent even done anything at all


----------



## lil stephy

sorry for ein so blunt wiv the naugty words but im just so hurt


----------



## star2star

They are all the same! I suppose its their way of coping with tx but its not a nice way at all! Ive been there hun, they are a$$holes! why cant they ever think of our feelings!


----------



## Kitten 80

I think it would be brilliant if we could do it on our own


----------



## Lisa16

Would make life easier sometimes!!!

Lins - just keep resting, you will soon be feeling back to normal!!xxxx

Miley - Hope you are okay today too?xx

Star - Thinking of you - hope all is okay and result what you wished for   

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

Bfn for me  thanks for all your support but I'm going to take a break from ff for a while, wish you ladies all the best x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps is it normal to have skin reaction with cetrotide, looks like bee sting and its hot.


----------



## Lisa16

Star - Am so sorry for your result. Take some time out to recover and get strong again before moving forward with the next stages of your tx. Just go and enjoy life with DH for the next few months and try not to let it get to you too much - your time will come
xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

star hun im so sorry    i hope u r ok    please take all the time u need hun and i hope  ur next fresh go will b the one    xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Lovely Ladies  

Star I'm so sorry hun.  Please take your time coming to terms with this. Remember I'm always here for you if you need me.  

Hi and  to everybody else.

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Star I didnt see your post


----------



## miley

star  so sorry huni  

lins yes they def given me the 18th just checked, hospital just rang other two not progressed anymore so they wont freeze them  lets just hope these two lil uns make it  

hope everyone ok will catch up later xx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh miley    I hope this week gets better


----------



## miley

kitten  i know you want to have a break from hear and totally understand but we are all here for you huni, u nd to rest and yes cry it all out hun,     dawnxxx


----------



## miley

sorry that was supposed to say star!!!!  sorry kitten

kitten im sure it will get better,


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star - i'm sooo sorry hun.  I know how you're feeling and its going to be hard for a while but your trip to Cornwall has come at the right time.  It will give you a chance to spend some quality time with dh and take a break from it all.  Sending you lots of    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I thought you was going to get rid of me then   

Its all fine my end just keep think what I am doing it for


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Star - Sorry to hear the news - enjoy your break with dh and take time out to chill!!

x


----------



## lisa_A

Hello ladies,

Star   i am so sorry hun i really thought this was going to work this time. hope u have a nice time in cornwall, where u and dh can spend some time together before u start again.  

miley i am sure the 2 on board are doing just fine hun. they say the best place for them is inside mummy, the othes didn t like being in a dish.   u dont need them anyway.

kitten hows u hun, sorry had lots on my mind so not sure whats hapening. hope the higher dose is working better, and that fluid is gone.

GG how r u doing hunny, did u get ur fu through, or wil u try and see miss tozer  

lorny so please ur pg hun, have u got a date yet fro ur scan


claire i hope ur first jab went well, ur on ur way hun yippy  

lisa and lins hope the 2 ww is going well, i knwo early days so its not too bad yet.

Cassie how u hunny, i can meet u fro a coffee if u want me to talk to both u and dh about EA i will come down if not maybeits best we meet next week, but if want me to talk to you both let me know.

 to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Tatti

Star - I just wanted to say I am so sorry, I really thought this was your time. Big


----------



## gulshie

Hi Shelleylouise73,

I read on your sign that you had tx at barts recently. i'll probably start barts soon too.

how long have you waited? what is the waiting time? on hfea.gov.uk waiting times shows as 10 weeks. are you happy with barts? sorry to ask so many questions. i had 4xclomid and 3xIUI at queens hosp at romford but all negatif  our case is unexplained. i'll see the dr tomorrow at queens and he'll probably refer us to barts.that is why i wonder how did you get on at barts.

gulshie


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Gulshie, 

Questions are good - this forum is for all those ladies that are under Barts..... and everyone is helpful and dont mind questions! we are all going through it!!!

Where you live then? I was told by my GP that she recommends barts over queens and that's why i was referred by her to Barts.

Barts are great!! And really everything has happend so quick, hopefully got EC next week! 

I would say to ask them for referal to Barts 

Hope this helps x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi gulshie i dont think there is a waiting list now for new comers good luck hon you will be fine at barts


----------



## gulshie

hi Shelleylouse73,

thanks for your reply  yes this forum is really good to get lots of info.

I live in romford. my gp (mawney medical center)sent us to queens hops. first. at queens after lots of scans,test we are told that there is nothing wrong with me or my husband.so we were unexplained. i had 4xclomid and 3 iui(last one was in august 2010) all negatif. so tomorrow at our app.at queens we will probably be asked choose between homerton , barts. 

i saw your sign that you referrad to bart aswell.that is why i wanted to ask these questions  
how long did it take to get tx from your referral?


----------



## gulshie

hi kitten,

thank you for mess aswell. 

i hope i dont wait too wait long. i have wasted enough time at queens


----------



## Lorny

Star - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time hunny, the break to Cornwall will definitely do you good.  

Cassie - Nice to hear from you hun, glad you are well. 

Gulshie - welcome to this forum - Bart's have been fantastic for me & dp, they're not the best for answering the phone (you can always email them) but apart from that I can't fault them.

AFM - Got a call from Stephanie earlier today who advised that my scan will be on 23rd September. I worked that out as being 5 & a half weeks but she was insistent in would be 6 & a half weeks! Not sure how when EC was on 17th August? Unless they're counting from when last AF should have been  or when follies grew or something?  totally confuzzled but i'm sure they know what they're doing!

-x-


----------



## miley

jesse thanks and so hope your right , how you doing hun?

Tatti how you doing huni?


----------



## miley

Shelleylouise, hows it al going hun?


----------



## gulshie

Hi Lorny and the other Ladies,

Thank you for your all messages. it helped me alot   

Lorny as i can see on your sign you didnt wait long for barts aswell. is that right?


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah Leona said that little accident I did last night is ok and to carry on as normal


----------



## miley

Kitten glad all ok, now relax huni, wont be long now


----------



## Lorny

Gulshie - I first went to Queens last September when the Doctor told me that there was a 2 year wait for  Homerton & the only option we had was to got private, we were devastated but had another appointment a few weeks later & asked to be referred to Barts, although the Dr we saw said there was also a 2year wait for Barts aswell. But my sister had been referred there from Southend hospital & been seen very quickly. 

We had our 1st appt at Barts in June & it all went very quickly from then on, really pleased at how quick it has been as the whole process is stressful enough as it is, let alone if you had long waits between appointments etc.

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

Ok I keep trumping    is this a side affect


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kittten, how come a few of you have EC date already? I am having ec next week but unsure why they have not told me when......


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten 80 said:


> Ok I keep trumping  is this a side affect


hahaha


----------



## Kitten 80

I havent thats my estamate date as I respond very well to menapur which I have can feel them growing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ah ok - well im hoping to find out tomorrow when mine is.

Nice early start for me tomorrow with an 8.10am appointment lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope fully I will no as well I have a late one because its easyer for me and cheaper    hope trains are ok tomorrow


----------



## Lisa16

ShellyLouise - do you have a scan on Friday booked? They will probably only be able to tell you Friday pm (after doctor reviewed notes) when your EC is and they usually call you with the details(so have your EC sheet and pen ready - will probably give you EC sheet on Friday too). They have to see how follicles have grown at each scan before they can tell you this information. Some people are quick and some people take longer but they know what they are doing so don't worry if you are not the same as someone else who may have started at a similar time to you.xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I was ment to have a scan on thursday which is cd 10 but because they are growng so well they wont me in tomorrow so I hope to get a date


----------



## star2star

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all support, just wanted to ask if you book and pay for a follow up with Amanda Tozer this doesnt get you to start treatment again any quicker does it?

Thanks ladies, love to you all I couldnt get through this without you x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

kitten, im sure they will be fine by tomorrow!

where you travel in from? i drive up there!


----------



## lisa_A

Hulshie. I thought ueens only refered yo to barts i do think barts i sbetter then homerton. but never been there, and as far as i know barts do make u do tests before going even tho you have done them all at queens before. s be repared to have all new scas and bloods. they may want you to have anotehr hsg or hycosy. again they will do sperm tests too, so dont wonder why they do it themself. its they want there own results.

Kitten u are always trumping so nothing new there   

shelly good luck tomorrow, i hated 8am scans only good thing is they will be running on time  

lorny they take from r baseline scan as the date to go from pg, so from scan to EC is normally 2 weeks, then 2 weeks stimming, and then 2 weeks for 1ww, plus 3 to 5 days for transfer works out to 6.5 weeks, u will see bubba and hb   

miley would u like sitting in a peetre dish, i know  wouldnt, so inside u is much better.

stephy i hope ur FU goes well.

tatti when is ur scan hun, this week?  

 to everyone else


----------



## lisa_A

sorry star just seen ur message. because u had a medicated FET u might have to leave it 2 or 3 natural cycles before starting a fresh scan, ask leona lewis this. the good thing with see mandy is its mroe personal and if i am right they are booking fu n december and january now earlest u cold start would be december, so u might jump a little. i prefer her clinic its more personal, plus u will get ur script there and then and cal oncd1 to get schedual.  i woul dsee when ur fu is and go from there


----------



## Kitten 80

that is very true


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa - Thanks for info! Hoping they will tell me ASAP im being really impatient!! lol 

Kitten - Fingers crossed for us both. where do you travel in from? im only 15 miles away from barts.

Jesse - You would have thought that wouldnt you. although my appointment last week was at 8.10 but there was a delay of over an hour as doctor was late lol


----------



## Lorny

Jesse - thank you, glad that's been explained, lol!! Was very confused, though I must've completely lost a week somehow! 

-x-


----------



## Lisa16

Jesse & Star - is that Leona Lewis or Leona Crookston?!!!! (I got to write Lewis all the time when typing an e-mail to her!!)
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I get train from harold wood because its cheaper then shenfield


----------



## Shelleylouise73

well if you ever want a lift, just let me know :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

were you at hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I live in Romford :0)


----------



## gulshie

jesse4ever,thank you very much for all the info. really helpfull   

Lorny,i hope i'll been seen very quickly at Barts too.going throw all this is very stressfull as well as waiting times,hops app etc

i pray and wish good luck to all off us    

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

so close


----------



## Shelleylouise73

exactly so i dont mind if you want/need lifts with me.... i have to pay congestion anyway so nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kitten 80

well if we get the next one at the same time I will take you up on it


----------



## Shelleylouise73

no worries.... 

someone would be driving you on EC day though wont they.....


----------



## Kitten 80

no we get the train


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Really? Will get my dh to drive that day lol


----------



## Kitten 80

its not that bad because your full of pain releaf


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha yerh i suppose so - im dreading EC cos its my first cycle so dont know what to expect 

This IVF gives such mixed emotions!


----------



## Kitten 80

its ok you are a sleep really so you wont no any thing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I hope so - ive heard mixed stories on the EC so got me thinking lol


----------



## Lisa16

ShelleyLouise - Ask nurse to go through the EC procedure and what happens with you on Friday after your scan, so you know what to expect. It is all done in theatre conditions so is a bit daunting first time, but the nurses are lovely and you will be fine.
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer and you say the silly things when your all dopey like oh sorry I didnt shave


----------



## miley

jesse yes your right there i wouldnt fancy b in a dish either!!!! lol


----------



## miley

shelleylouise, my dh drove and so glad he did i felt really awful but everyone reacts different i just know anaesthetic doesnt agree with mexx


----------



## lisa_A

shelly dont worry about EC, u wont remember much about it, once they put the drugs in ur waking up having finger shuved up ur poop hole. u wont remember much more. once i came around i was up going a loo within 45 mins drinking and eating shortly after it. ready to leave after about 1.5 hours and i got the train home and felt 100% ok.

lisa
xxxe


----------



## Clairek

Hi all

Star - massive    to you.  So sorry it was bad news.  Hoping you enjoy your break away from it all in Cornwall Fri.

Lorney - good to see you've got a scan date - how exciting!!

Miley - proves they put the right ones back hon and as Lisa said, they probably prefer natural environment.

Lins and Lisa16 - hope you're chillin and not going mad yet   

Kitten - not long now until ec with a bit of luck.  Hope scan goes well.

Gulshie - welcome.  Hope referral is quick.

Shelley - hope scans go well and you get ec date soon.

Lisa(Jesse), Cassie, Tatti, GG, Jingle and anyone I've missed and big hello   

Afm - first jab went well (thanks for asking Lisa(Jesse)).  No stinging or anything, so now I'm officially started.  Will plod on with the d/r jabs and wait for scan on 21st.


----------



## miley

claire k, thanks hopefully they willl stay , welldone on starting your injections, the wks will go qucik, well i hope anyway lolxx


----------



## lil stephy

evenin girlys iwent fo my fu and it went realy well i can have me frosties put bac next cycle so around  next month but there not sure if im to have a medicated or natural cycle so i have to have bloods done on 3 different days this cycle and then c what that shows as to which cycle will b best for me          im so happy wiv that  and if they thaw alright i can have 2 put bac yippee   .

hope ur all havin great evenin xx


----------



## Jennyloola

Hi all,

My first time posting on this board although have been following it for a couple of weeks and have PM'ed a couple of you.  Quick question, I had all my tests during July at Queens hospital and am seeing the consultant this Friday.  Am 99% certain we are going to be referred for ICSI and I will ask for Barts.  Does this mean I have to have the HSG done again   At the moment this is one of my biggest worries that I'll have to go through that again!

Am hoping if I get referred on Friday I could start first ICSI cycles around March time - does that sound realistic given your experiences?

It's bloody scary isn't it! 

Thank you
Loola
x


----------



## Clairek

Steph - whoop whoop, that;s fab news hon   

Loola - welcome hon.  If Queens refer you fairly quickly you should get an appt before end of year at Barts.  They may want to redo bloods and sperm sample but don't think they want HSG again, will just refer to your results from Queens.  Good luck and keep us posted on how your appt goes at Queens.

love Claire x


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening lool i think they might so be prepared hon but dont worry they are lovely there.

Claire well done hon first one done.

well DH said sorry for being horrible to me


----------



## Jennyloola

Thanks Claire and Kitten.  Maybe if they ask to do HSG I could just stomp my feet and cry until they just take my notes from Queens! 

Kitten - glad that your DH is being nice again.  The last thing you need right now is a stroppy man on your hands!!


----------



## Lisa16

Steph - Good news luv. How many frosties did you have?xxx

Welcome Loola. Shouldn't have thought you would have to repeat HSG again.xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon


----------



## lisa_A

loola, i dount they will do another one of them hun, i didnt have a second one done, only had other stests as they fund soemthing in my womb.

good luck hun

stephy good news hun 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Jennyloola

Phew - thanks Lisa (Jesse).  Here's hoping!  Don't want to have to get all Essex on their butts    !!!  

Got to say this seems like a fab site.  Having followed this thread and only posted a couple of times I have to say everyone seems a lot more friendly than other (ahem... shall remain nameless  ) sites.  I think there is perhaps a bit more solidarity in infertility!

Thanks everyone - will keep checking in with you all.  Really appreciated.  



xxx


----------



## lil stephy

thanks guys    i have 3 frosties awaitin for me just hope and    they make it now


----------



## Guest

Morning girls

hi to all the newbies x
stephy good news on frosties
lisa and miley how's 2 ww I'm finding
it long and it's only day 3. My (.) (.) are killing me but I know that is down to all the drugs
still getting the odd twinge so hopefully they implanting nicely.
Kitten laura gg jingle claire lorney Jesse shelly hope everyone is ok
star so sad to. Hear your news xx

lots of love to all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## miley

steph thats great  

hello to newcomers  


im so cross with myself  i forgot gel lastnight a woke up at 5am and shot out of bed and done it how stupid am i specially now beanies on board, i went for lay down and slept thru!!!! worrying myself now

hope you all have good dayxx


----------



## Guest

Miley don't get wound up on my previous treatments we did the hormone thing in the morning.
Phone barts for advice. Have you done it now?
Stay calm sweetie it will be fine xx

Lindsey xx


----------



## miley

lins, i done it at 5am i shot outta bed coz realised id slept thru from a nap, dh got it in ear for not waking me, he thought id done it, i mite email them to stop me worrying,


----------



## Guest

How are you feeling beside that xx


----------



## miley

just fat!!! cant do trousers up and boobs have got huge but no thats because of drugs, havent got any symptons but never really had any before till well after finding out pregnant.  how you feeling? is your on the day the day after mine then? if so may be because our eggs were at different stages?xxx


----------



## miley

lins when is it were all meeting?x


----------



## Guest

I think the meet up is on th. 25th but double check i away that weekend.
My otd is 19th which is 2 weeks and 5 days from ec previous tests been done two weeks after ec.
Feel ok although today feeling a bit low can't say why just feel funny.
I know it's silly to feel low will try to keep myself occupied as best I can

Lindsey xx


----------



## Lisa16

Morning ladies

Lins - Am okay. No bloating but got headache this morning. Nipples have been like bullets last few days but bit better now - but this is probably left over HCG from trigger shot and other stuff will be the Crinone as think it might be too early for pregnancy symptoms - you just don't know do you?!!! Am keeping my mind occupied and sleeping / resting a lot so will just have to wait and see. Go back to work on Monday so will be busy catching up and am away on OTD (Norfolk for the weekend) so hopefully time will continue to pass quickly. Keep your chin up Lins. I felt terrrible once ET done, very low and upset, just emotions of this fertility tx rollercoaster - try and keep your chin up sweetie.xxx 

Miley - Am sure it will be fine - try and contact Barts but don't stress if you can't get through as sure it will be okay - only a few hours late and you have that many to do am sure one being few hours late won't hurt 

*The meeting is scheduled for Saturday 25th September on New Orleans (boat) at Lakeside at 1.30pm (or could do 1 pm if that suits people better?). Change venue from LaTasca as not sure where everyone would want to eat so thought meeting on the boat in the bar would be better. Think we decided no DH - just girlies, is that correct?xxxx*


----------



## miley

i dont know how they work out the days but i guess they know what there doing, i feel bit low today think its after everything going on then nothing just a 2ww.   for you lins, hope you feel bit better laterxx


----------



## miley

thanks lisa, im trying not to stress have sent them an email. Are you going to the meet? maybe we could go together? you sound realy positive today think weve swapped roles lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, 

Just returned from Barts, they say i will be ready for EC Monday coming woo (talking to the eggs is the best thing) - so excited now and all seems to be happening so quickly! until i get to the 2ww lol

Keep chins up everyone and preying for BFP for us all


----------



## Guest

Excellent news Shellylouise bet you excited now
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thank you Lins - will keep talking (like a mad women) to them!!! lol


----------



## Lisa16

Miley - Course we can go together, will text you nearer the time to arrange (as well as texting every day before then too!!)

ShelleyLou - Good news!! Did you manage to ask questions / alleviate any concerns regarding EC? Or are you back there Friday still for final scan?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa - Thank you. Yerh going for scan friday then they will tell me what time im having it done on monday! they said im def ready for then - so pleased!

Im kinda wanting to go to meet up in lakeside too - who else is going? I'll be at the end of my 2ww then woo x


----------



## miley

shelleylouise thats fantastic well done you, so your b pupo nx wk, yipee!!! you can join the rest of who are going mad in 2ww ^ 

lisa16, thats great and yes we tx each day as usual lol 

afm  hospital got back i did right thing by putting gel in first thing this morn, they said i b ok


----------



## Lisa16

Thought that would be okay Miley.xx

ShelleyLou - Just go armed on Friday with any questions you have.xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Miley - yipee, im looking forward to not having to inject anymore lol (and hopefully forever)

Lisa - yerh i have questions for them, dont worry! lol

any news from anyone else? seems very quiet here today x


----------



## Lisa16

Not a lot doing - trying to ignore any twinges, eating and watching tv - boring 2ww. Back to work next week so 2nd week will hopefully go quicker!xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Cool - good luck for your second week - i'll be there with you, along with fellow ff x


----------



## Kitten 80

hi Peeps quick post then read 

Scan today was better not quite there so back friday nurse said shoud be ready for EC tuesday   , one powder of menapur    . so right side 3x14 2x13 1x11 3x small left side 2x15 1x14 1x11 4 smalls.

my boss is going off on one he new when I would be off he said thats fine now his punching things swearing.    TUFF


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh Kitten, sorry to hear of the delay but things happen for a reason and its a good thing!! You will get there! x


----------



## Lisa16

Good news Kitten. Ignore the stomping, huffing boss!!!xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HE SAID SORRY    I might be ready for monday or tuesday so we might be there together


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten, hopefully you will still be scheduled for monday still then! what time you back up there friday?


----------



## Kitten 80

I have a 12 40 appointment


----------



## miley

kitten thats great newsxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh changed scan time to 1150


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi

Just a gentle reminder to all members that it is against site policy to offer, sell or request drugs.

Any posts offering, selling or requesting fertility drugs will be removed/edited and the member cautioned. These drugs have been specifically prescribed for your use and not another member.

You will notice there are several "banners" and threads about this on FF as giving away or selling drugs through FF is illegal... it is both against the medicines act and the drugs misuse act. Each month an average of 20 websites are shut down because of people offering drugs. FF cannot take that risk.

If you have any drugs remaining from your treatment cycle, please contact your clinic to ask them if they are able to dispose of them for you, alternatively you will often find that your local pharmacist will be able to do this.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Morning all
It's been very quiet on here lately I hope everyone is ok.    
I feel brighter today although we have got the final court case this afternoon to finalise residency for DSS although she has be living with us since 15th Aug and the social worker has written to the judge to say it is in her best interest to live with us.

Kitten ~ good luck for Monday   
Lisa and Miley ~ how the 2WW going I'm getting a little anxious think it's having to much time on my hands, missing work as had already had 6 weeks off with summer holidays and now another 10 days, going back next Wednesday.  Hope you both ok though   
Shellylouise ~ how you doing hun, not long now for you, good luck with scan tomorrow   
Claire ~ how are injections going?   

Cassie, Star, Jingle, GG, Tatti, Lorney, and everyone else big hugs     
AFM ~ nothing major to report on 2WW, (.) (.) sore and very tired but I'm sure both down to all the hormones.  My swelling all gone now so I can finally dress neat instead of living in trackies which is so not my usual choice.

Big hugs to all

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh sorry Skybreeze


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lins  how are you sweete


----------



## Lisa16

Morning Lins 
Glad you are feeling a bit brighter. Not feeling particularly good today (tired, headaches, nausea, tender boobs, funny taste, mood bit low) but know this is the Crinone gel and hormones being pumped into body still. Just going to take it easy today as having been getting dressed, showered and out for a walk every morning so far. Am sure getting back to work will do us all some good in terms of focusing on things other than twinges & symptoms!!!xxxxxx

Hope everyone else is well this morning?   

Lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lisa

yes I am good my follies are deranately growin there waking me up in the night


----------



## Lisa16

Good news Kitten

Lins - Forgot to say good luck with court case this afternoon. Hope all goes to plan and it isn't too stressful for you.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Court case whats that all about


----------



## Lisa16

Residency hearing for Lindsay's DH DD - see her earlier post.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh yer


----------



## Lorny

Hiya,

Hope everyone's ok? 

I had some really bad cramps last night & then realised I'd started bleeding again, grr!! I'm not giving up just yet, going to do another clear blue digital test tomorrow to see if negative or if weeks of pregnancy have gone down. Plus i've got a doctor's appointment 1st thing tomorrow. 

Have been reading so many mixed things on the internet about this so I guess everyone's different & I hope everything is still going ok as it seems to be 50/50 from what I can see. Emailed Barts & still waiting to hear anything!

I'm sure somebody upstairs is testing my emotions, lol!

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lorny I am sure everything will be ok my love


----------



## Lorny

thanks kitten, I hope so....I'm feeling ok about it at the moment but I guess because I had such a scare last week & it turned out fine.

how ru today? I hope dh is behaving himself today!

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

He is being a good boy    bless him.


----------



## Lorny

glad to hear it, lol!


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Sorry to hear that and hope all will be okay   .  Not sure what Barts will suggest but I think blood tests may be a better indicator of HCG levels and what is happening (along with scan) rather than hpt. Just speaking from previous personal experience when things have not gone as planned for me and I foolishly relied on hpt to tell me what was going on. I do not think they will give an accurate picture of what is going on for you and may cause more anxiety (I don't know that they can detect accurate HCG levels that quickly but I could be wrong). Keep your chin up though luv   

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lorny

Thanks Lisa, hopefully will discuss blood test with doctor tomorrow.  

-x-


----------



## gulshie

Hi ladies,

I am a newin your topic 

I think I have spoken to some of you few days ago about waiting times at Barts hosp

Lisa, thank you again advising me to talk to ladies at this subject.

I am 36 and my fertility case is unexplained and after 4 clomid 3 iui still no PG at all 

I live in romford and yesterday i had an app at queens hosp in romford for a referral to an IVF clnic.at the app dr satha said they started doing IVF in queens hosp recently which i didnt know.but waiting times was 1 year minumum. may be more. before i went to my app at queens, i called barts hosp. after waiting 25 min on the phone  i finally spoke to someone abut waiting times.first they said 5-6 months then they put me on hold and said there was no waiting times







which was a great news. on hfea website waiting times for barts is 10 weeks.I am abit confused but i thougt i probably wont wait as long as i would wait for queens so I made a decision for barts. i hope i made the right decision. so now waiting to hear something to receive the referral letter...

i would like to hear from ladies who is in a similar position tome. could ladies who has been recently referred to barts from romford/queens hosp write and share their experiences please?

I would like to go on holiday and have a break before IVF but i dont know how long should i wait to hear from either queens or barts ?If you are referred from queens hosp to barts how long did it take to get the referral letter?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys how r u all??

soz i aint been on much lately i feel like a very bad ff'er    

i really cant wait to meet u all on the 25th  but i dont no where the boat is??  i dont go lakeside much and always get lost lol


----------



## Lisa16

Hi Stephy

The boat (called New Orleans) is on the Boardwalk at Lakeside where all the restaurnats now are. This is next to the Vue cinema, part of Lakeside shopping Centre. Where do you know / usually park and I will direct you.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I might not be able to go  now


----------



## lil stephy

lol i dont really no where i go i dont really pay much attention as dp always drives

kitten oh no u have to come hun


----------



## Kitten 80

I will be in my 2ww DH has house bound me


----------



## lil stephy

oh    sure he wont let u come for  little bit


----------



## Kitten 80

Depends on how I am hon last time I was in so much pain after ec


----------



## lil stephy

oh yer me sorry    i hope u wont b in pain hun


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope not butthere is more folicals this time round


----------



## gulshie

Hi Ladies,

I think you have got a meeting on 25th sat on lakeside. coul i join you as well?

gulshie xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't see why not   , I hope I can go


----------



## Lisa16

Course you can Gulshie.

Kitten - If you have EC early next week, hopefully you will feel better by 25th, not for few weeks yet. See how you feel nearer the time.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I will


----------



## yaya

gulshie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a newin your topic
> 
> I think I have spoken to some of you few days ago about waiting times at Barts hosp
> 
> Lisa, thank you again advising me to talk to ladies at this subject.
> 
> I am 36 and my fertility case is unexplained and after 4 clomid 3 iui still no PG at all
> 
> I live in romford and yesterday i had an app at queens hosp in romford for a referral to an IVF clnic.at the app dr satha said they started doing IVF in queens hosp recently which i didnt know.but waiting times was 1 year minumum. may be more. before i went to my app at queens, i called barts hosp. after waiting 25 min on the phone " src="http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/angry.gif"> i finally spoke to someone abut waiting times.first they said 5-6 months then they put me on hold and said there was no waiting times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was a great news. on hfea website waiting times for barts is 10 weeks.I am abit confused but i thougt i probably wont wait as long as i would wait for queens so I made a decision for barts. i hope i made the right decision. so now waiting to hear something to receive the referral letter...
> 
> i would like to hear from ladies who is in a similar position tome. could ladies who has been recently referred to barts from romford/queens hosp write and share their experiences please?
> 
> I would like to go on holiday and have a break before IVF but i dont know how long should i wait to hear from either queens or barts ?If you are referred from queens hosp to barts how long did it take to get the referral letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


Hi Gulshie

I'm new too. I was referred to Barts by my GP (in London, but it should be the same where you are) in May and I received a letter from Barts a couple of weeks later. The letter has a web address that you can go on and book your own appointment. When I was booking my appointment at the end of May, the earliest appointments were for the end of June.

The difficult thing is getting all various tests done that you need have done (semen, scans, bloods etc) as Barts will only accept their own results. It took about 2 months and lots of phone calls/email (none of which were answered) to get that sorted out, but once we'd done all the tests it all moved v quickly. I'm not sure if things happened quickly because of my age (I turn 40 in a few weeks and they will only fund it if you're <39) or whether that's the norm.

Good luck -- I'm sure you'll be hearing from Barts pretty soon. But it sounds like a holiday first will do you good so that you're feeling refreshed when it all starts.

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi

court case went well Megan now legally
lives with us.
So now we have residency for both children maybe she'll start rebuilding her relatioship with them.
Hope everyone is ok 

Love from

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Good news Lins - although from what it sounds like the relationship re-building process is going to be a long one with their mother. Hope it hasn't put too much stress on you and DP, as well as undergoing tx. Remember to take care of yourself
Lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done lins


----------



## Guest

I did get a little stressed but only cos the judge was annoying
me and didn't question the mothers behavior and I've arranged a special surprise party for
megan for a fortnight time but the mother has demanded she has her to visit and the judge agreed to it.
But at the end of the day both children are now happy and safe and I'll reschedule
party.
Lorney hope you ok xx

lindsey xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies,
hope your all ok and well.

lins..well done to you,its great wot you have done and i really hope its a bfp for you,i think your gunna make a fantastic mother..even tho you already are.when is your otd?xx

kitten..i hope you aint in to much pain after ec.xx

right ive had my first appointmant and have all my drugs.
i have to take northatestroan for 5 days to bring on a bleed and then i have to do a blood test on day 2 to check fsh,then i start bursilin on day 2 im not sure wot dose of gonal-f ill be on as they wanted to do bloods first..can someone explain why im starting on day 2? i thougfht it would of been on day 21 and roughly how long it will take?? if all goes to plan..

im really worried about ec i dont want to over stimm and be ill.xx


----------



## clomid user

any help would be great thanks ladies,im feeling abit scared at the mo because i dont no wot to expect and reallly wots going to happen..x


----------



## Kitten 80

Clom you will be fine hon


----------



## clomid user

i hope so kitten,i had a panic attack at the hospital wear i worried myself sick..     i must admit tho ive waited for this day for 5 years and now its fineally hear....ive been baby shopping today my friend had ivf at barts 9 months ago and gave birth yesturday to a baby boy and the next door neighbour had a baby boy the day before..it took me 3 hours to find an outfit for both babys and i loved looking at all the clothes but i just wished i was buying them for my baby     i just cryed when i got home..x

please god give me a baby     and all my ff    .xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

You will have your little bundle of joy honey keep positive.


----------



## Jennyloola

gulshie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a newin your topic
> 
> I think I have spoken to some of you few days ago about waiting times at Barts hosp
> 
> Lisa, thank you again advising me to talk to ladies at this subject.
> 
> I am 36 and my fertility case is unexplained and after 4 clomid 3 iui still no PG at all
> 
> I live in romford and yesterday i had an app at queens hosp in romford for a referral to an IVF clnic.at the app dr satha said they started doing IVF in queens hosp recently which i didnt know.but waiting times was 1 year minumum. may be more. before i went to my app at queens, i called barts hosp. after waiting 25 min on the phone " src="http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/angry.gif"> i finally spoke to someone abut waiting times.first they said 5-6 months then they put me on hold and said there was no waiting times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was a great news. on hfea website waiting times for barts is 10 weeks.I am abit confused but i thougt i probably wont wait as long as i would wait for queens so I made a decision for barts. i hope i made the right decision. so now waiting to hear something to receive the referral letter...
> 
> i would like to hear from ladies who is in a similar position tome. could ladies who has been recently referred to barts from romford/queens hosp write and share their experiences please?
> 
> I would like to go on holiday and have a break before IVF but i dont know how long should i wait to hear from either queens or barts ?If you are referred from queens hosp to barts how long did it take to get the referral letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


Hi Gulshie, I have my appointment tomorrow at Queens to discuss my referral for IVF so I will let you know how I get on. I have Miss Hargreaves rather than Satha as I was told she is a little bit clearer on things which is what I need right now. Not looking forward to going through a 2nd lot of tests at Barts as I've just had them all done at Queens but needs must I guess!!! Will let you know tomorrow know hun.

Loola
x


----------



## Guest

Clomid

thanks for your kind message.
They prob want you down regging
for a long time so they have good control of your body don't
worry about anything they carefully monitor your progress every step of
the way and will adjust your drugs
accordingly.  Eat 3-5 brazil nuts a day for good egg quality and drink a glasss
of pineapple juice daily to build up your womb lining.  Rest as much as you can andvery
importantly drink 2-3 litres of
water a day to prevent hyper stimualtion

otd is 19 th sept so a week on sunday

take care hun we always here for
you all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## clomid user

lins...thanks hun for the info..i have tryed the brazil nuts before and they didnt seem to work..but saying that ive never had a problem with womb lineing xx


----------



## clomid user

wot is long protocol? why are some long and some short?.


----------



## Clairek

Hi everyone

Hope everyone's doing well, especially 2ww - not looking forward to that bit, but hoping I get to that iykwim.

I've done 3 injections so far of Burselin (sorry can never remember what it;s called) and am worried as I have no bruising at all, in fact you can't see any signs of the jabs apart from tiny red dots where the needle went in.  I'm doing them in my stomach and am concerned that it's too flabby so the fluid isn't geting to the right part.  Any thoughts?  Should I change to my thighs (was saving those for stim injections).

I've also started spotting and had night sweat last night and am worried af will turn up too early.

Never done jabs for d/r before, always sniffed - any advice would we great girls.

Thanks
Claire xx


----------



## Clairek

Lorney  - hope everything is ok and that you can organise a blood test to put your mind at rest.

Kitten - when's your ec hon?  Sorry, can't find your post, is it Monday?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Claire monday or tuesday hon


----------



## Clairek

You got a scan tomorrow?


----------



## Lisa16

Claire - Don't worry, you sound like you are doing your jabs fine - as long as the needled goes in and the plunger goes down then it will be getting into your system, guraenteed. I always do stomach as more excess fat whereas thigh always hurt me as more muscular. Bruising only usually happens when you hit a blood vessel (speck of blood) or jab too hard - its good if you do not bruise yourself!!! I also had some spotting when d/r this time - lasted few days and then stopped (nothing to worry about) although I did intially as I didn't have with first tx
Just keep going - your baseline scan must be soon?

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Clairek

Thanks Lisa   

Have the feelings that af is due - stomach cramps, sore boobs and probably too early for meds to have kicked in to cause these yet.

Can't do much to alter it though.

Any advice on what I should be eating and drinking to have the best shot at this one?

Love Claire xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone's okay.  Am still lurking, just enjoying not having tx at the mo - been out tonight with my boss and got langered - yes, on a school night.    

Lots going on here at the mo so wish everyone all the best, often thinking about you all.    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

I'm still lurking too and keeping up to date with you all.

*Lins *- that's fab news about dsd. she's definitely much better off with you, you sound like such a caring person and inspirational person. I really hope your 2ww is going well and that you get the result you deserve. 

*Lorny *- lovely, really feeling for you. I hope the bleeding has passed and the doctor can shed some light on the situation and you can relax a bit.  that all is okay hun 

*Kitten* - can't believe you're coming up to ec, time has just flown hasn't it. Anyway, good luck with that, and with your scan today.

*Lisa / Miley / Lins *- our lovely 2ww-waiters. Hope its all going well for you and you're feeling relatively stress free xx  

*Claire *- no bruising is a good thing, it just means you've found a good area to jab I reckon. It will all be fine you'll see. And don't worry about AF cramps, you're supposed to have a bleed during dr and better now than when you have your baseline scan 

Good luck to all of you're going through tx just now. 

 to Cassie, Stephy, Lisa(Jesse), Laura, Jingle, Jools, Mandy and all the newbies (sorry to not list everyone's names this time )

*AFM *- taking a bit of time out to try and work out what to do before this next tx. Considering getting some more tests done but my acupuncturist thinks I should wait for FU before making any decisions, and he's prob right. DH going to acu tonight going to try and work on his mf, so think that's the best first step. Other than that, our holiday is next week and i'm finally looking forward to it. Was going to take a book on fertility with me but have decided to have a complete break from it all and take a trashy holiday read instead


----------



## lil stephy

mornin all dont supose u could refresh my brain lol  what vits and stuff should i b takin now to get my bodie in tip top vit shape    ready for FET.  iam takin folic already

hope ur all groovey tho xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning thought I would pop on before I go   

GG thanks hon I hope you have a lovely holiday


----------



## lil stephy

kitten good luck xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Stephy    going up there on me own arrrrrrr


----------



## lil stephy

awww    im sure u will b fine tho hey andc allur lovely follies    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hope so not so sore today I would rather be in pain then I no somthing is happening


----------



## Jennyloola

Morning everyone,

Good luck to all of you having treatment / tests today and I hope that those of you in the 2ww are coping well and thinking lots of positive sticky thoughts!!

For those of you who are new, like me, I had my consultation at Queens this morning:

*I was given the choice between Barts and Homerton (chose Barts - hooray)
*I was told it will be a few weeks until I get my first consultatation at Barts (hooray)
*The consultant (Miss Hargreaves - she is just lovely by the way) said that time to start first cycle is about 8 - 9 months from now (hooray)
*Have to have ICSI due to MF (boo)
*Only 2 cycles funded by my PCT now - was originally 3 (boo)
*She said that my chance of pregnancy should be about 35% - 40% per cycle at my ages (hooray)
*Also that Barts won't ask me to do tests again as I've had them done so recently (hooray)
*She said that Barts now transfer 2 embryos (will wait and see on that one as I've heard differently)
*Also that if I get spare embies the FET doesn't count as another cycle.  I didn't know that! (hooray)

Oh and I don't have PCOS - just the scan appearance of it.  From hormone and blood tests I am apparently normal!  First time for everything in life!! LOL

Hopefully that helps anyone going through Queens to Barts at the moment.  I feel so positive and excited today that I've actually got one step closer!

Will be bumping into some of you shortly at Barts I'm sure (but not the rest of you because you'll be back at your NHS hospitals right up the duff with any luck!)

Good luck everyone
Loola
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all,

Lins - Congrats to you and the news!!

Kitten - You have to meet up on 25th, i'll also be on 2ww!! I want to go too! Good luck today for your scan.

Clomid User - Everyone is different and will either start on day 2 or day 21! Good luck, you will do just fine 

Clairek - Not everyone bruises and i bruised just twice since starting buserelin.....

Loola30 - Congrats on referal, the time will fly and soon be having a BFP 



I have just returened from Barts and they have confirmed i am ready for EC on monday (excited and nervous) just waiting for a call to find out what time i have to go up there with dp! They will also tell me what dose of LAST FEW JABS to take WOO!!!! 

They advised I have 17 follies - is this good??!!!!

Thanks all 

x


----------



## Lisa16

Morninglovely ladies

Hope you are all well?

*GG* - Have a lovely holiday and definitely don't be taking fertiltiy books!! Good old trashy Trollope read or somehting far better for relaxing the body and mind!!

*Kitten* - Hope all went well?

*Steph* - There are loads of info on here about what you should and shouldn't take but I think as long as you are taking a good pre-natal supplement or Folic acid that is the best you can do.It is all the hospitals advise medically although I know some people take loads of other stuff but I sometimes wonder to what good. If it is meant to work then it will, and your purse will be a bit better off for not spending fortunes on supplements. Having said that, I asked Leona about taking baby aspirin this time as I read it helps with ciruclation to the womb and help prevent clotting which can be a problem in miscarriages. I have take one a day (at 50p for 28 doesn't break the bank) but I would check with nurses first as I don't know your medical history. Have also taken Co-enzyme Q10 this time, stopped after EC but DH carrying on (as generally good for you). Can't remember what it is meant to help with so please look it up or I will have a look if you can't find and come back to you. It was somewhere on the other threads and sounded sensible. Some people take about 28-30 supplements on a day from what I have read on here - we can't afford to do that. Eating healthily and looking after yourself are also big factors!!!

*ShelleyLouise* - 17 follies is very good. Not all may have eggs in them so don't be disappointed on day of EC but it is a very good number to give you the best chance on Monday. Did you ask your questions to put your mind at ease?

*Loola *- Excellent news on the referral. Don't boo at @ICSI - it is just IVF but better and is the best chance of ensuring fertilisation happens. I wasted my 1st go (see details below) and wishes they had known what was wrong with either of us so could have ICSI from the start (got a far better result 2nd time round!). If you get frosties it is like having 2 chances with the same round of tx hence why everyone prays for them but from what I have read on here it is the norm (medically) not to get frosties and so you are lucky if you are ! Enjoy your time between now and the start as your life will not be yours once you have to be at the beck and call of your ovaries for scans, blood tests, ec and et!!!!

*AFM:* Had a bit of a wobble last night and this morning. Felt really sick (med rlated me thinks), not aided by worrying about DH's work and laying out ridiculous costs on vehicles being repaired. Had a talk to myself this morning (along with DH and Miley also speaking some sense to me!!). Never thought I would be saying this, but I really need to get back to work!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Stephy
Just found this from another thread:-

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm
It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626
(to take Especially in 2WW).


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa - My mind goes blank when i get up there! Im sure i will be fine on the day  its not knowing what to expect!


----------



## Lisa16

Also another link to Co-Enzyme thread I found on here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46687.0

xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Am sure you will ShellyLou - just try and stay relaxed. I know I was really nervous first time as didn't know what to expect but you will be fine.xxxxx


----------



## Lorny

Morning all!

GG - have a lovely holiday, relax & get spoilt rotten by DH! 

Lins - that's great news!

Shelley - well done 17 follies is excellent, I bet you're really excited now!

AFM - had doctor's this morning, he was pretty useless & I completely forgot to ask about blood test! what an idiot! Anyway doctor said he thinks it's perfectly normal to bleed whilst using a progesterone gel (apparently) & he thinks I have nothing to worry about as bleeding has lessened & I've stopped getting cramps. However he did say if I did get worried he will refer me to early pregnancy unit but that may cause me to worry more as can't see too much at this stage! lol. 

I think i'm quite happy that my lil bean is still there & i'll hold on until my 1st scan on 23rd. Don't think it's gonna stop me doing pregnancy tests every few days, lol!

Hope everyone doing well!   

-x-


----------



## Lisa16

*Lorny* - Unfortunately there isn't a lot that can be done to ease your mind at this stage, even though the dr was a fat load of help. Gave Dawn EPU number as wasn't sure if he would give you this. They might be worth chatting to if you get really concerned although there is probably not a lot you can do / see right now. Hope you will be okay and just try to continue stay positive and strong. You sound like you will be okay.xxxxx 

*Jingle* - Hope your school day hangover isn't too bad!!!! What is your next tx step as see you have had lot of IUI?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## miley

lins thats fantastic, the girls are so lucky to have a mum like you, what a special person you are,   that all goes well 

gg  glad your looking forward to your hols and you leave them books behing huni and have complete break from it all  

lisa16 already spoken to you huni, but stop stressing everything will work itself out in the end, have a lovely weekend. lets just hope we both get good news nx wk and we can forget all the rest of worries   

afm  really tired this wk hasnt gone tooo slow but wish it was this time nx wk, still back at work now so should make nx wk pass quicker and hopefully get a bfp 

hope everyone has a great weekend   to all dawn xxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Dawn - you have a good weekend too  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

thnks very much for the info lisa    it really helped xx


----------



## Lisa16

No worries Stephy. Everyone will feel and do differently and given some of the stuff I have read on here that people takes makes you feel like you are not doing enough to aid tx. However, I think I needed to draw a line and balance and justify what I was taking in terms of cost and medical evidence to support. Do what is right for you.xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Just had a call from Carol @ Barts and am def booked in for EC on monday @ 12.15 mid-day so have to be there for 11.15am

That means just 3 more jabs in total including trigger tomorrow at 00.15am woo

anyone think that trigger injection hurts more than buserelin??

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

I am having EC Wednesday    they want me to have more as this is 2nd go I have 15 follies at the moment right side 2x 16 1x17 2x14 3 small left side 1x18 1x16 1x14 4 small lining 10.8 B 

so they will call me monday to tell me a time and time to do trigger   

Yes trigger does hurt


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh Kitten - thanks for being honest but im soooooo scared of needles lol Nw even more scared lol Does it really hurt tht much 

Glad they have confirmed a date for you - even if you have to wait couple more days, will be worth it in the end  Atleast you have an EC date now!


----------



## Kitten 80

It don't hurt any more then your normal    just teasing you


----------



## Kitten 80

I tell you that doctor makes you feel like your not progressing but when you see nurse she was lovely and positive


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Now your just being nice lol Well guess i'll see tomorrow night    have to do it at quatre past mid-night.......


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten 80 said:


> I tell you that doctor makes you feel like your not progressing but when you see nurse she was lovely and positive


Which doctor? They guy that did the scans today? I thought my EC was going to be delayed cos his reaction then when i see leona, again she made it sound positive!


----------



## Kitten 80

yer thats him and he was well slow putting that dildo came in made me feel uncomfy    I don't like men down there unless its my DH


----------



## Lisa16

Trgiger didn't hurt at all - best of the injections for me!!!

Kitten - Think they are doing what is best. Both me and Miley were held back untiol the Wednesday for our EC which I was initially worried about but they know what they are doing!!

Good luck to both of you with EC's.

Lisa
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lisa how many follicals did you have before ec?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahahahah - Yerh i felt the same - said tht to my mum after we came out! He wasnt too pleasant! 

Just a quick question..... on EC day, does dh get to go in the room with you or not? and how do they sedate you? another injection? lol


----------



## miley

shelleylou  trigger didnt hurt anymore than others and you feel sooo much better knowing its the last!!! gd luck hun


----------



## miley

kitten well done huni, thats fantastic sure you will get lots of eggies ,


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Miley   

Shelly ec you go in on your own they put a gb in your hand and pump sleepy stuff in (I dont no what it is )   , your DH go's and has a 5 knuckle shffle


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Miley

haha Kitten, so that's when he does it lol bless em a but guess thats the least they can do!

Working the weekend so hopefully onday will come round quick! 

Thanks again girlies

and will be meeting on 25th - anyone need lift, let me know 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am working tomoz and bloomin monday and tuesday  now      well at least I will be off from wednesday.


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Stephy - I was taking loads of supplements and vits and it did cost a fortune (and it didn't make a difference to any of my results).  I've stopped taking it all now apart from Pregnacare.  Spoke to my acupuncturist about it yesterday and he said pregnacare covers all the vits I was taking and just to take that.  The Co-Enz 10 is probably a good idea too.  Don't take Evening Primrose oil as that can be bad once transfer takes place.  

ShelleyLouise - good number of follies there so you should have a good number of eggs, although as Lisa says don't expect 17 eggs it could be a bit less.  The trigger injection didn't bother me at all, by far the easiest of all the injections - so easy in fact, you'll think you've not done it right (or maybe that was just me  ) but you will have.  Good luck with Monday and don't worry about it at all, they are really good with you.

Lorny - glad the doctor reassured you, despite being a bit rubbish too.  It is an anxious time but you're thinking about it in the right way.  Stay chilled lovely, i'm sure your bean is more than happy.  

Kitten - come Monday you'll have oodles of follies with lots of lovely eggs, i'm sure.  Do you have another scan on Monday?  Why you working on Wednesday, is that not EC day?  Anyway, good luck with it all 

Lisa16 - hope you're a bit more relaxed.  Ahhh the 2ww is just a head-youknowwhat isn't it!  Hopefully you'll have a good distraction now the weekend is here and dh is home.  I'm sure all is well, just take good care of yourself.  

Have a good weekend girls.  I'm off to a gig tonight on the southbank.  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I had a mini mind melt I am having ec wednesday thanks hon


----------



## Lisa16

*Thanks GG* - much appreciated. DH working tomorrow but out for Indian tomorrow night and busy Sunday and then back at work. Know it is just the meds but feel like crap. Have shook it a bit and probably just need a decent night's sleep to feel semi-human again!!!

*Kitten* - Didn't say how many follies I had in the end but on the Friday I think I had 5 or 6 big (but needed to be bigger) on each side with some smalls. Maybe one 16 or 17 and then rest plodding along at 15 downwards to 10. They dropped my stimms for 2 days and that is whay I was a bit slower this time round but they just wanted to avoid possibly overstimulating me after the 21 egg scenario at 1st tx! Don't panic (as I also did) - like I said they know what they are doing. I was worried that they had left me too late and I would have ovulated and they would miss collecting my eggs!! But they didn't.xxx

*Shelly Lou* - You get all gowned up in a little cubicle and just wait there with DH until your turn to go into theatre (sometimes a little bit later that your planned time so don't panic it shouldn't be too much longer and they are usually quite good at keeping you informed if running late). They changed drs just before mine and came back to apologise as had me ready to go, was only another 10 mins though. You walk in (across corridor), get on bed in theatre and they check your details, cannulae in back of hand / arm, oxygen in nostrils and once you are shuffled down on bed and ready to go they give you sedative (Pethadine). Usually out for the count (although I roused a couple of times during this tx and felt what they were doing but only like sharp scratches, then they put some more Pethadine into you if this happens!!!). Antibiotic pessary up bum, woke up, told how many eggs collected, put in wheelchair and wheeled back to DH (dribbling and mumbling!) and asked to tell him how many eggs they collected so they can check you can speak!! Pethadine makes some people really sick so they leave you on oxygen and monitor you, will give you anti-emetic in cannulae if you feel really sick (just ask Miley!!). Sleep a bit (DH has done his bit whilst you are in theatre or just before you go in as he is not allowed in), DH goes to collect antibiotic px whilst you are sleeping off sedative (you will need so take money). Wake up, scoff biccies and tea, go home when you can prove you can walk to toilet without falling over and wee in the bowl (2-4 hours)!!!
Girls - feel free to add anything I have missed!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Think that covers it lol


----------



## lisa_A

HI Lades

Kitten suprised they are taking u to wednesday, thought maybe tuesday but they know what they are doing  good luck hun

shelly, i didnt find the trigger no worse then any other injection at all, once its done u wil see, it was worry fro nothing. its good as no mixing just inject, leave the airbubble in there  good luck for trigger tomorow.

lisa16 nice work down of what happens. my dh always went to do his bit before  went down. other then that pretty much excact 
hope 2ww is going ok so far 

lorny i hope u get some answer, i thought u would have  a scan next week, i am sure ur little one is doing well   

Cassie hope ur session went well today, how r u feeling

Tcardy r u back from hols yet?

GG how u doing hun, i would agree do a follow up, if i saw miss tozer she would suggest steriods and asprin on ur next go, as it might just be one of them things them not working.

miley how u doing

junglebel and jools  and star   hope ur doing ok ladies

claire i think ur doing ur jabs just right, u will get af, and it dont matter if u dr for  few extra days after af u will be ready to start stimming on ur baseline in a weeks time 

Kirsty   still here just dont have much to add anymore, still suporting all the ladies 

stephy hello hun   

ok who have i missed   

AFM well feeling really down at the moment, no match yet but that is just a part of it. i am sure i will get a match next week as well as my drugs. just wished sometimes life was simple.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Sorry not been on for a while just nothing to say really.  

Hope  you are all well.  

Lins that's good news re your DSD I think both the children are with the right people now.  Hope  TX is going well.  

All the ladies on 2ww I hope  you're not going too insane  yet!  

Those awaiting EC or ET I wish you all well and am sure you'll get nice results.  

Those who are pg I wish you well.  Lorny I hope  everything stays OK.  

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Lisa (Jesse) I got on OK today and she kindly gave me a list of prices for private cycles.  Sorry to hear you're feeling down at the mo.  I do know exactly how you feel as am in the same boat and can't seem to get my head around things at the mo.  

GG How are you doing hun?  I hope  you enjoy your holiday and come back refreshed.  

Kitten It looks like you're well on your way. Sorry I couldn't answer you as ran out of credit and didn't get there until 1.55! So running late! What time did you get your meds hun?  

Well today was second session of counselling and still very tearful  but, I know this will come to an end but not sure when. There was a leaflet I picked up on my first session and I wished we had had it prior or when starting all of our TX as the info in it does make everything we go through emotionally sound perfectly normal. Ladies we are NORMAL!    And sadly yes the men don't see things in the same way as the rest of us!    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Sorry  I forgot to say hi and welcome to the new ladies.  As you'll see we're all old pro's at this now so ask away ladies.  

The only vitamins I take are pregnacare plus which has all the recommended doses of vitamins plus omega 3. You can take these until after you stop breast feeding or until you have completed your family.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16

*Cassie *- Glad appointments continue to be useful in helping you. Can I ask how much Barts list an ICSI tx at (am guessing around £6k)?

*Lisa / Jesse* - Good to see your weight loss ticker still moving in the right direction. Hope you get the news you want to hear soon. 2ww been okay apart from a recent wobble but back on even keel now.xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa 16 it says it costs £3900 but that's without drug costs. I hope  that helps.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying the last BB!!! how emotional was the Jade tribute!!

Good luck to the ladies on their 2ww!! hope you all have stuff planned for the weekend.

Lorny - I hope you are able to get some answers soon, hold on tight little one!

To all of you waiting for ET /EC good luck!! bring on the bfp!!! 

Lisa - chin up love, I know easier said than done but be strong, I'm here to listen always xox

Claire - hope the jabs are going well, bring on the bfp!!! xox

Cassie - hugs, it breaks my heart what you and Lisa are both going through xox

Welcome to the new ladies!! good luck with your journeys xox

I'm very sorry I'm not too great with personals and keeping up with everyone even though I do read everyday....

Not much to report for myself. All initial tests completed and now waiting for fu 21st Oct  5 weeks and 6 days to go.... tried to get an appointment with Miss Tozer but after days of fighting to get an appointment with her she finally got back to say she would look at our notes but nothing since so will just wait for our appointment now.... feel silly for letting myself think we'd start this year... loving learning from all of your journeys.

much love xox


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Cassie - was that IVF or IVF with ICSI costs? Think meds usually about £1k?
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa 16 that's ICSI and meds are extra normal IVF is £2900 without drugs. what they say in small print is that if you have a failed cycle before EC you have to pay out £600!

It's expensive!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Cassie I left at 1:45    I thought that you didnt want to talk   

Jess they said they wont more mature ones out of me as its my second go


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning ladies, 

Feeling abit rubbish today  especially as dh is having short temper with me today! I feel he is blaming everything on my hormones! really getting to me and he has stormed out to the gym! Maybe it is just me...... wish the men understood what we are going through on jabs etc

GG - Thank you and im sure i will be ok for trigger (tonight) and EC Monday!

Lisa - Thank you so much for info on EC, really does help! Didnt think it was like a proper theatre lol but have had so many general anesthetics so can cope with a sedation i guess lol It sounds like the thing i fear when having a general anesthetic - Them not putting me to sleep properly and being able to hear/see everything that's going on lol

Cassie/others - You will be fine, promise! and we are all lucky to have a FF and support from each other :0) 

  to all x


----------



## Guest

Well it's happened I'm going insane on this 2ww so tempted to test but I won't risk it.
I hate not knowing I feel so fed up and low I'm ina bad mood. Going to have my hair done in a bit so that might cheer me up but feel like I could do with a massive cry
sorry girls 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lins - not long now, you can hold out! Just relax and enjoy the time you have to yourself! Enjoy your hair appointment this afternoon. 

Chin up x


----------



## Jennyloola

Awww Shelleylouise  , I'm sorry your DH is being pants.  I'm sure you could do with a lot of support over the next couple of days with your last injection tonight and nerves with EC on Monday.  What a rotter.  Do you think he is nervous?  Sometime I think the boys don't know how to cope with it all so they go off for a strop as their way of dealing with it.  I'm sure he will be fine once he's knocked some aggression out at the gym.  If not perhaps you'll have to knock the aggression out of him!!   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  Kitten - have they moved your EC then or are you still on for Tuesday?

Cassie that's really useful information re the cost of private ICSI at Barts - I always plan super far ahead so good to know how much money we need to think about saving if the 2 NHS treatments don't come through for us (and god knows we'd need to start saving now if it came to it!!).  Does the price include scans and blood tests do you know?  Think if it's £3900 + £1000 for the drugs they didn't seem toooooo bad.  But then I had been looking at price lists on the ARGC   and man alive they are expensive!!

Miley, Lisa - I hope that you are all doing ok in your 2ww?  Lins      Don't do it to yourself.  I know easier said that done  

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome - really appreciate the support. Got excited when the post arrived this morning as I'm waiting for the 1st Barts appointment to come through - being silly I know as we were only referred yesterday but I'm going to be like this when the post arrives for the next few weeks now!!  I'm a bloody nightmare as my DH would say!!

Loola
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Loola -  I do think he's nervous and know he's worried if it does come to either BFP or BFN!! As you say, men dont cope as well as us women!


----------



## Lisa16

*ShellyLouise* - Its a shame that when you need their support most that DH's often need their ego stroking and you to look after them! Am sure it is just nerves and he will come back all apologetic in few hours!!

*Loola* - I also thought the Barts price list was okay - was expecting £6k for ICSI (not approx £5 which is what it seems to work out to)

*Lins* - You are in exactly the same place I was yesterday!! Couldn't sleep Thursday night as had nausea and felt really upset. Cried, fell asleep at 3am and then cried when got up at 9am. Took me the best part of yesterday to pick myself up and a decent nights sleep (and have still been getting upset this morning but only at sad tv programmes!). Yesterday's crying felt really dark, despairing and low - I really do think it is the meds that make us like this. Just try and get through today, early night and fingers crossed you will feel better tomorrow. I am trying to keep busy and not think about it, but it is horrible just not knowing - soon be OTD and returing to work will help the last few days pass quicker for you when you go back on Wednesday. Chin up.xxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Chins up and we all have our fingers crossed and    for all who have tests coming up x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Loolou EC is on Wednesday now i forgot do i do my last cetrotide Monday morning?


----------



## Tcardy

Evening ladies xxx

i'm back    had a lovely 2 weeks away in the sun, got back this afternoon, so am knackered and not up to reading back    would anyone give me a quick update    

Tracey xxx


----------



## lisa_A

welcome back tcardy, glad u had a good holiday.

hello ladies hope ur all ok.

lisa, lins and miley hope 2ww is going ok.

kitten glad barts are stimming u longer u should get some nice eggies

Cassie, i knwo u know how i feel hun, i so wised u didnt   

GG and star  do u have ur fu through yet??

jinglebell and jools, how are you too going?

claire how is dr going

Kirsty u will have lots fo add soon so dont worry, i hope miss tozer gets in contact hun.

laura hows u sweetie are u feeling better

shelly good luck for trigger tonight enjy drug free ay tomorrow.

lorney how r u hun has the bleeding stopped?

ok who have i forgot?   to anyone i have

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

me    u forgot me   

how is everyone?  glad u had alovely time tcardy xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening all


----------



## lil stephy

hey kitten huni xx


----------



## Jennyloola

*Shelleylouise* - do you know yet what the policy is on number of embryos transferred at Barts? Wondered if you knew as you are under 35 on first cycle?

Thanks 
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

If under 40 - they will transfer max of 2 but think it also depends oon where you live whether they do the 1 transfer or 2! I know mine is 2!

Just waiting now for 00.15 as trigger injection is due then!

x


----------



## lil stephy

hey girls dont mean to butt in    but i was always told that if its ur 1st go at ivf and ur east of england and ur under 35yrs old then u have 1 embryo put bac but on ur second go or ur over 35yrs etc u then have 2 and if over 40yrs then they can put 3.  

but thats what i was told when i did my 1st go so not sure if things have no changed hope that helps   

shelleylouise hope ur trigger shot goes well and ur ec on monday    u will b fine the drugs r fab    i waswell away wiv the fairys they had to give me a bit more tho so took a while to come round properly lol


----------



## Jennyloola

Thanks Stephy  I'm under London PCT instead of East of England so I will have to see what their policy is. X

Shelleylouise - hope the trigger went ok hun.  

Night night,

Loola
x


----------



## Lorny

Hi all!

Just a quick update to let you know I did another test this morning & still positive although still bleeding. Think i'll book an appointment with the nurse next week as dr was useless!

-x-


----------



## Guest

Hi lorny

Great news about positive test.  Sorry you still bleeding
though.
Cani ask you a question when did you start bleeding? I'm 7dpt5dt and I'm bleeding slightly I know they said it's nothing to worry about but easier said than done

Lindsey xxx


----------



## lil stephy

mornin ladies      im feelin realin low 2day dont no why tho just hope i feel better as the day goes on x

hope u all have a fab day xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning stephy why so low hon come on cheer up hon i am here


----------



## lil stephy

hey kitten    im not sure y i feel low 2day its just one of those days i fink i will b ok   

how r u doin xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Groovy baby    I tell ya I can not wait till tomorrows last cetrotide injection I hate them they sting hurt and burn just plain nasty


----------



## miley

lins lorney is my sis she started bleeding a wk after her transfer and was really heavy, hope that helps. hope yours stops huni.

jesse 2ww wait was ok till yesterday got myself all worked up thinking its not worked and am very emotional today, i know its normal just cant wait till nx wk!! hope you ok huni, any news yet on match?

lisa16  hows it going with you huni? back to work for you tomorrow so will make it quicker for you. 

hello to everyone else hope your having good weekend    dawnxxxxx


----------



## Clairek

Morning ladies

Lins - hope it's implantation bleed hon and hearing that Lorney had a heavy bleed but stil bfp will hopefully help you stay +tive.

Lorney - glad it's still +tive honey, but the bleeding can't be nice.  Hope you get answers soon and will have your mind put at ease so you can start enjoying your pg.

Miley - the 2ww sucks with your thughts flipping from +tive to -tive all the time.  (((hugs))) hon and hoping it's a bfp next week.

Lisa16 - Yu back to work tomorrow?  Good luck for going back and hopeit makes the next few days go quicker for you.

Steph -    hate days like that; just that feeling but not sure why.  Hope you feel perkier later.

Kitten - when's your last injection is it tomorrow? Not long til ec now hon   

Cassie - glad the counselling is going ok, the tears are to be expected but long term will hopefully help you loads.

Lisa (Jesse) - how you doin hon?

To everyone I've missed (and I know that's lots) a big hello.

afm - now done 6 days on buserelin and yesterday and today have felt rough with bad headache and some nausea.  Dh kindly told me I look rough but then said he didn't think this was down to the drugs... Lol... he's so rude to me!!  Af signs have disappeared but hopefully will return soon as now on CD26 of usual 28 day cycle.  Injections going fine and still no bruises, so dh doing a grand job!

Was hoping to go to the celebration of the Thames later, but if headache doesn't improve will have to cancel.  The thought of grocery shopping (which desperately neds doing) doesn't seem appealing right now.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend 
Claire xx


----------



## Guest

Hi all

bleeding ok only there when I wipe (sorry t
I) but pain in right ovary area just awful. I'm trying not to worry but it's easier said than done 
laying on bed now trying to relax an not think about it but pain is strong my right ovary is a weak spot as I had a massive cyst nearly three years ago that had to be removed
urgently life or death so I know that area always bad around af time it was back after
ec 
trying to stay focused but why is this so bloodly
difficult 

Claire sorry you suffering with headaches I had that so hugs x
miley thanks for your message how's your 2ww x
lisa good luck at work tomorrow
shelly steph Jesse kitten tcardy and all hugs xx 
to anyone I've missed big hugs

good luck to all ec this week and
et. Xxx

Lindsey xxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, 

Lorny - Congrats on BFP sorry to hear your still bleeding, hope all goes ok for you.

Stephy - Chin up, we all have our down days but we are hear for each other :0)

Kitten - Good luck with your last jab! 

Claire k - I also got headaches daily, not nice but all worth it!

Lindsey - Hope you feel better soon.

Well, i did trigger shot last, thought id fluffed it as when i opened the lid, some came out and was worried i hadnt injected enough! Feeling really achy today and some discharge (sorry tmi) also have painful tummy! feels like im going to get af...... this normal??

Thanks again girls

x


----------



## sara76

hi  can i join u people on this board . i am having my first ivf at st barts . i started dr on 7th sep .


----------



## lil stephy

sara of course u can huni welcome    xx

evenin all im in a much better mood now so im happy    i do really hate those low days  but im def all gravy hehe xx


----------



## Guest

Men why are they such bloodlyholes . So called dh has just said he's fed up of me being ill and it's all my fault. I've been in pain all day and he's done nothing supportive at all he's allowed the kids to both have friends round all day so I've had no peace and quiet after everything I do for him he is the most uncaring man I have ever met. He now informs me he might be going away next weekend to help his foster brother move I'm testing on Sunday so that's wonderful 

Sorry girls but I've had such a terrible day bleeding stopped but pain and feeling sick is awful all I want
is some support is that too much to ask

Lindsey xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lins - All men are! Ive had the same, dh saying he's fed up of me being ill all the time! If only they knew what we were going through!

Stephy - Glad to hear your feeling better this evening!

Sara76 - Welcome!!!

Im working at mo and untill 11pm  Although working from home so not too bad whilst in pj's lol


x


----------



## Jennyloola

Oh Lindsey  

I'm fairly new here but I couldn't just read and run.  Why are men such   at times??  How he can even contemplate going away on your OTD is beyond me!!!!! 

I just wanted to give you a massive   and remind you that I'm sure all your good friends on here and even us newies are here for you.

Here's hoping you feel much better tomorrow and have the strength to give your not so 'D' H what for!  

Love Loola
x


----------



## gulshie

yaya said:


> gulshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a newin your topic
> 
> I think I have spoken to some of you few days ago about waiting times at Barts hosp
> 
> Lisa, thank you again advising me to talk to ladies at this subject.
> 
> I am 36 and my fertility case is unexplained and after 4 clomid 3 iui still no PG at all
> 
> I live in romford and yesterday i had an app at queens hosp in romford for a referral to an IVF clnic.at the app dr satha said they started doing IVF in queens hosp recently which i didnt know.but waiting times was 1 year minumum. may be more. before i went to my app at queens, i called barts hosp. after waiting 25 min on the phone  " src="http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/angry.gif"> i finally spoke to someone abut waiting times.first they said 5-6 months then they put me on hold and said there was no waiting times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was a great news. on hfea website waiting times for barts is 10 weeks.I am abit confused but i thougt i probably wont wait as long as i would wait for queens so I made a decision for barts. i hope i made the right decision. so now waiting to hear something to receive the referral letter...
> 
> i would like to hear from ladies who is in a similar position tome. could ladies who has been recently referred to barts from romford/queens hosp write and share their experiences please?
> 
> I would like to go on holiday and have a break before IVF but i dont know how long should i wait to hear from either queens or barts ?If you are referred from queens hosp to barts how long did it take to get the referral letter?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gulshie
> 
> I'm new too. I was referred to Barts by my GP (in London, but it should be the same where you are) in May and I received a letter from Barts a couple of weeks later. The letter has a web address that you can go on and book your own appointment. When I was booking my appointment at the end of May, the earliest appointments were for the end of June.
> 
> The difficult thing is getting all various tests done that you need have done (semen, scans, bloods etc) as Barts will only accept their own results. It took about 2 months and lots of phone calls/email (none of which were answered) to get that sorted out, but once we'd done all the tests it all moved v quickly. I'm not sure if things happened quickly because of my age (I turn 40 in a few weeks and they will only fund it if you're <39) or whether that's the norm.
> 
> Good luck -- I'm sure you'll be hearing from Barts pretty soon. But it sounds like a holiday first will do you good so that you're feeling refreshed when it all starts.
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Hi yaya,

Thanks for your message. I hope to start to Barts soon.Shame they do all the tests again but what can we do...
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

It all goes so quick once they have referal - wish all newbies well :0)


----------



## gulshie

loola30 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Good luck to all of you having treatment / tests today and I hope that those of you in the 2ww are coping well and thinking lots of positive sticky thoughts!!
> 
> For those of you who are new, like me, I had my consultation at Queens this morning:
> 
> *I was given the choice between Barts and Homerton (chose Barts - hooray)
> *I was told it will be a few weeks until I get my first consultatation at Barts (hooray)
> *The consultant (Miss Hargreaves - she is just lovely by the way) said that time to start first cycle is about 8 - 9 months from now (hooray)
> *Have to have ICSI due to MF (boo)
> *Only 2 cycles funded by my PCT now - was originally 3 (boo)
> *She said that my chance of pregnancy should be about 35% - 40% per cycle at my ages (hooray)
> *Also that Barts won't ask me to do tests again as I've had them done so recently (hooray)
> *She said that Barts now transfer 2 embryos (will wait and see on that one as I've heard differently)
> *Also that if I get spare embies the FET doesn't count as another cycle. I didn't know that! (hooray)
> 
> Oh and I don't have PCOS - just the scan appearance of it. From hormone and blood tests I am apparently normal! First time for everything in life!! LOL
> 
> Hopefully that helps anyone going through Queens to Barts at the moment. I feel so positive and excited today that I've actually got one step closer!
> 
> Will be bumping into some of you shortly at Barts I'm sure (but not the rest of you because you'll be back at your NHS hospitals right up the duff with any luck!)
> 
> Good luck everyone
> Loola
> x


Hi loola,

i had my app with at queens with dr satha on the 8th of sept 2010..he didnt even told us we had 2 option(homerton-barts). first thing he said is they do IVF in queens now but with 1 year may be more waiting times.when i asked if we can have IVF barts he looked upset and said WHY?anyway.we got our referral to barts at the end.he was only 5 min with us anyway after 1,5 waited for the app  he said we will have 3 IVF with barts.why they told you, you got 2 ivf. 
i am confused now  dr satha didnt say anything like when we'll be hearing from barts ata ll. your dr seems really nice. 
i hope i hear soon from barts xx


----------



## Lisa16

Hi Sara - welcome

Thanks ladies for well wishes for my return to work tomorrow - am looking forward to it but am sure will be tiring

Lins - How are your pains now luv?xxxx


----------



## Jennyloola

Gulshie,

If I'm being honest I'd not heard great things about Satha so was pleased really when our appointment came through to see Miss Hargreaves.  It's very odd that he said 3 cycles free and she said 2.  The fertility nurse said 3 at our original appointment in May as well though so who know!  

She never mentioned IVF being available at Queens but as Satha is the lead consultant there he is probably wanting to push it for Queens to get people through etc... Probably gets the unit more funding etc... 

Going my what my consultant said, if you haven't got a letter through for an appointment at Barts in the next 6 or 7 weeks then give them a call.

Hope that helps - fingers crossed for us both!  

Loola
x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

lins fingers crossed that is an implant bleed and ur littles are settleing nicely now.

lisa16 hope work goes ok tomorrow at least it will keep ur mind off things

shelly good luck for EC tomorrow.

lorny i would the nurse for blood test and see if they can send u for  scan.

kitten good luck with last centroid jab, u doing trigger tomorrow nght?

Cassie massive hugs hun   

hello to everyone else. nothing to report on me 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Lisa and Jesse - bleeding stopped it's just the pain now that's awful I'll call Barts tomorrow if no better and now upset by DH hasn't helped
worried in case it's ohss

Lindsey xx


----------



## gulshie

loola,

thanks for your message.yes dr satha wasnt very helpfull really.as you said probably trying to get more people for queens so they'll get more funding etc. 

as our case is unexplained i had 4 cylce of clomid and 3 iui at queens.all bfn. i am with queens since february 2009.have you had any tx at queens?

on your message you say -your dr said that time to start first cycle is about 8 - 9 months from now- do you mean you are told that you should be starting ivf at barts in 8-9 months? 

wish you and all the other ladies good luck xx


----------



## Jennyloola

gulshie said:


> loola,
> 
> thanks for your message.yes dr satha wasnt very helpfull really.as you said probably trying to get more people for queens so they'll get more funding etc.
> 
> as our case is unexplained i had 4 cylce of clomid and 3 iui at queens.all bfn. i am with queens since february 2009.have you had any tx at queens?
> 
> on your message you say -your dr said that time to start first cycle is about 8 - 9 months from now- do you mean you are told that you should be starting ivf at barts in 8-9 months?
> 
> wish you and all the other ladies good luck xx


No, we haven't had any treatment at Queens, just the tests. Because of quite severe male factor infertility we've gone straight to ICSI rather than having IUI or clomid etc... at Queens. Our Dr seemed to think that once we had our 1st appointment at Barts in a few weeks time, we would then have to wait 8 months to start our first cycle of treatment. However, looking at the various signatures on here I'm hoping that's worse case scenario and that it might be a little quicker. I'm setting myself up mentally to start our first treatment around early summer next year.

Loola 
x


----------



## Jennyloola

*Shelleylouise* - how are you feeling about tomorrow? Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck - I'm sure everything will go smoothly 

I'll be thinking of you. 

All the best
x


----------



## gulshie

looala,

I have heard that there is no waiting list for the new ones at barts.when i called barts last week just to ask about waiting times first they said 5-6 months then he put me on hold, came back to me and said there is no waiting times   also on hfea website waiting times appear as 10 weeks.so i hope it wouldnt take too long  x


----------



## Jennyloola

My guess would be they meant 5 - 6 months to start treatment but no waiting time for your initital consultation perhaps?  HFEA states 10 weeks but I'm pretty sure that is current referral time to initial consultation, not to start treatment unfortunately.  

Loola
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Loola - Im really worried about it but thinking its more hoping there are loads of eggs to be found :0)

Thanks also everyone else wishing me lucj=k for tomorrow - im sure i'll be fine!

x


----------



## Jennyloola

I reckon with 17 follicles you stand a pretty bloody good chance of getting lots!

   

Loola
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope so x


----------



## Lisa16

*ShellyLouise* - Good luck for tomorrow - you wil be fine.xxx

*Lorny* - Hope you get some answers soon. Why don't you ask to be referred to EPU as 23rd still some time away. Not sure what they can do for you but at least maybe ask / chat to them.xxx

*Lins* - Men are such wa**kers at times. Probably not happy with you not looking after him all the time and the roles being reversed. They can be such selfish ba***ds. Go to bed, ignore him and just look after yourself. He will come round. Hope you get a good night's sleep and feel bit better in morning.xxx

Hello to everyone else - hope you have had a nice weekend.

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi  gulshie and loola... your both wondering about waiting times at Barts, well from my experience we had our initial appointment on 16th June 2010 and were told there was no waiting list but were given a list of tests that were needed and that day we booked out follow up appointment which is 21st Oct. So we've had our tests and now waiting for our follow up, so while they say there is no waiting list there is still big gaps between appointments, I read somewhere they are now having appointments in Dec. 

At our initial appointment we got told we'd need tests and then have a follow up and should be able to start 2 months after, one month for them to sort out our treatment and drugs and start the cycle after that... so as you've both had tests and in one case treatment previously you may get to start 2 months after your initial appointment - but this depends if they want any tests repeated cos my fella had to wait 10 weeks for a SA.... and I had to wait 11 weeks for internal scan.... a lot of this info is only a guess form what i've heard!! 

One thing I have been told a lot since we found out is to ensure that you chase Barts, so make sure u call Queens to ensure your referral has been sent to Barts and once you know it has been you should chase Barts for an appointment. You will hear this alot, Barts are rubbish at communication outside of treatment but once on your treatment plan it will be much better, obviously I can not confirm this.

Also remember there is the 18 week referral plan or something like that, they have to see you within 18 weeks, might be worth a read or one of the other girls should be able to help you with that info.

Good luck, hope your not waiting too long xox


----------



## Jennyloola

Kirsty that is great info - thank you so much.  Really appreciated.

Loola
x


----------



## Kirstyboo

Your welcome, the waiting is so frustrating. But it could be a lot worse and we've always looked at it that it gives us time to get our heads around the idea of having to have treatment and get things right in our heads, but gosh the waiting is a killer.... hope you don't have to wait too long, it'll all be worth it right?? ....xox


----------



## Clairek

Just popped on to wish Shelley good luck for ec, so good luck hon.

Also Kitten, hope the last centroid injection went ok... no more to do now (except trigger) way hey!!

Welcome to all the newbies   

Night night all

Love Claire xx


----------



## sara76

hi  
        thanks steph ,shelly73,lisa .goodluck to everyone for their treatment ;    ;  
        
  i just started my first ivf and i have to wait for six months after my first counsaltation.goodluck


----------



## Guest

Shelley good luck today
lisa good luck at work don't over do it

AFM painstill bad and bleeding quite heavy now don't know what to do 

Lindsey


----------



## Lorny

Morning all!

Lins - I'v pm'd you hunny.

Shelley - Good luck with your EC!

Hope everyone doing well & staying positive!!   

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Shelly good luck my love   

I feel sick guys waiting for this call and its only to tell me when to do trigger   

Claire I did last cetrotide an hour ago   

Sara welcome 

Lins   

Loola   

Jess trigger is later   

Hi everyone eles 

I am so nurvouse its untrue   , me and DH were talking about weather we want to take to blast if we have a choise what do you think?


----------



## miley

shelley good luck today huni 

kitten i was offered blast and went for it the did progress but to just before blast so they still put two in, lorney went to blast and it did go to blast so she had 1 put in

hello to everyone hope you have good day 

afm getting stressed as otd getting nearer, really scared now, just need to take each day as it comes   that is worked

dawnxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think deep breathing is in need   , oh I dont no whats for the best


----------



## lil stephy

hey kitten i have been told by loads of people that if ur embie is to get to blast outside then it will inside if that makes sence as wot wil b will b.  and that inside is much better then outside. hope that helps hun    but im sure u will do wot is right for u xx cant believe u have done ur trigger its gone so quickly heyxx

mornin everyone else

shelly goodluck for 2day hun xx

lins i dont really no what to say  but im thinkin of u and    all is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon I havent done trigger yet thats tonight at some point which they will phone and tell me later


----------



## gulshie

Kirstyboo,

Thank you for the information about waiting times. I really appreciate it.good luck to you and all other ladies with the tx.
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Gulshie


----------



## miley

kitten good luck with trigger later huni and ec



lins  thinking of you huni     everything ok


----------



## lil stephy

sorry kitten got me wires crossed lol  good luck for trigger later hun xx and hope i aint confused u xx


----------



## Kitten 80

no hon    I wish I was doing somthing more productive to take this anxious away


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies,

how is everyone

shelly hope Ec goes well today, not long and u will be under.

Kitten last jab for you today, u will miss them lol

Miley, lins and lisa glad all is going ok, lins if the bleeding has stopped i would say that is a good sign hun   ts far too early for af. sound slike implantation, not everone gets it but its normally just 1 day.

star, cassie and GG   hop u ladies are ok 

hello new ladies, i would choose going to barts rather then having part tx at queens, barts are used to doing this all the time where queens is new. ok u ahve to travel but its worth it.

how is everyone else  ??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi

got email back from nurse they told
me to do crinone gel twice a day

Lindsey x


----------



## Kitten 80

hmm thats alot isnt it


----------



## lisa_A

lins i had to use 2  day just be prepared to have lots more of the cottage cheese


----------



## Kitten 80

yes that is a good point


----------



## lisa_A

woo hoo i have my female donor sounds perfect  dark hair like me, slim (not like me) bt my daughter is slim. intrests same as me, almost liek she was describing me apart form the weight, even height.

i will get male donor info tomorrow eeeeek

lisa
xxx


----------



## miley

ah jesse thats fantastic, fingers crossed perfect match


----------



## Jennyloola

Jesse that's fantastic news!  You must be very pleased right now!

I totally agree with you re Barts - I feel much more relaxed now I've made the decision that I'll be under Barts from now on.  Don't really fancy putting something so important in the hands of a hospital that have never done IVF before!!

Loola
x


----------



## Kitten 80

That brilliant news hon


----------



## lisa_A

awww thanks ladies 

i am wondering if barts will do my scan for me, how much it would cost.

loola, i had the same view, when i left queens in 2008 they were talking about doing ivf scans etc there and u just go to barts for EC/ET, as being new i thought i would rather go to the experianced ppl, as u only get so many goes. good choice. barts are great, couldnt recomened them enough.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

A collegue here had that 24 months ago scans at queens then ec and et at barts.


----------



## lisa_A

I know its easier for many to get to but i think i rather go to barts and have the experts. plus u get a day out out of it


----------



## Kitten 80

I agree


----------



## Bellini

just bookmarking

Hello ladies **waves**


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Bellini


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

*Jesse (Lisa)* - Good news regarding embies. Also notice that your weight loss ticker is moving in the right direction quite quickly! Well done you.xxx

*Lins* - Hope you are okay. Try and stay positive. How was DH today with you?xx

*Lorny* - How are you doing? Did you go back to GP / nurses?xx

*Miley* - Didn't get my dialy text and was so busy at work today!! Hope you are okay luv?

*Kitten *- Blast thing a personal choice. I would have personally gone for it if I had been given the chance. There are times when the strongest embie at day 3 is not necessarily the strongest at day 5 if all left in the petri dish. If it has got to day 5 outside of the body then it has a stronger chance of survivining inside. When I spoke to the embryologist the overall pregnancy suucees was significantly higher for day 5 then day 3 embies. I was concerned as I had read elsewhere of people going to day 5 and then went they went if for ET all embies had died (these people were not at Barts) and so had a conversation with one of the embryologists at Barts. She said they have been doing day 5 transfers for approx one year and that this had (to her knowledge) never happended and there had always been something to put back even if it had stopped dividing before they got to blast stage. I just wanted to be armed with all the facts before being asked on the morning to make a split second decision about the future of my embies. Good luck luv.xxxx

*Bellini* - Hello stranger!! Good to hear from you. How you getting on?xx

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all okay. Wonder how ShelleyLouise got on?

*AFM*: First day back at work okay after over 2 weeks off. Enjoyed having something else to focus on but am tired now. Feel really rough at moment though. AF type cramps last night and back ache today so not sure if AF on its way or just more Crinone symptoms!!! Temp up and down and feel like coming down with flu (sort throat / head / achey all over). Will only find out on OTD (Saturday). Early night for me tonight. Oh, and have started the knicker watching everytime I go to the loo (can't help it!!)

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Lorny

Lisa16 - No change for me just more belly ache! Couldn't get to doctors today so i'm booked in for tomorrow morning....all ready to demand a blood test! lol! Thing is it's so bloody confusing as i'm starting to get achey boobs today & felt soooo sick this morning so now feel like i'm starting to get maybe a few symptoms but still don't want to get my hopes up! 

Make sure you get some extra vitamin C in you hun, flu is the last thing you want right now!

-x-


----------



## miley

lisa16, missed ya luv, got use to my daily txs!!! lol, glad you had gd day at work, got similar symptons to you bad lower back pain and coughing with sore throat thought had cold coming but nothing now, had pains in left side and really really tired, emotional and anxious so pretty much the same. getting frustrated now, still only few more daysxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16

*Miley* - Hang on in there (and rest already sent through texts!!)

*Lorny* - Has bleeding stopped? All sounds very strange but positive still!! Let us know how you get on at doctors.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you Lisa i think i will go for blast


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all, 

Had EC today.... really dont know why i was worried about it.... only woke a couple of times during it and they must have put more of the good stuff in me as dont remember anything really! 

GOT 8 EGGIES!!!!! - just have to wait for the call tomorrow to let me know how many survived and when my et will be!!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages :0)

Woo x x


----------



## Jennyloola

Shelley 8 is fantastic!    Glad it all went well and have my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Loola
x


----------



## lisa_A

HI ladies

lisa16 hun glad work has took ur mind off things, saturday will be here before u know it   its a bfp for you. thx for the well done losing weight is hard but i knwo its getting there  

shelly 8 eggs is good hun, good luck fro that call toorrow.

Miley and lins how r u doig ladies, some symptoms are good   u both get  nice bfp

lorny i would ask for a blood test so u know what is happenig, but feeling sick is good, you might be one of the unluky ones that bleed al the way thought, hope it passes.

kitten what time is trigger?  ?

hello belini   

star and GG how u doing ladies

tcrdy when will u see barts about starting??

claire 1 week down, didnt that go fast, 1 week to go untill baseline  

Kirsty ihope u had some luck getting through to barts appointments.

laura how r u hunny u start soon dont uu?  

stephy hope ur not feeling so   today.

jinglebell, jools and lola   i knwo i ahve forgotten someone i am so sorry   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - what time you doing trigger?

who has their ec tomorrow? sorry memorys terrible!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Trigger just done lol i did it in belly just below belly button to the side hope thats right. 

Shell well done hon


----------



## lisa_A

wow kitten what time is ur EC on wednesday


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats where i did mine - so all good! 

Im have a tummy ache  

Good luck for Wednesday Kitten x x


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope your not in to much pain. I didnt feel a thing when i did trigger


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I'll be honest with you - the trigger didnt hurt but the symptoms i got the following day were very achy body/joints and very sensitive nipple/boobs! It was killing me! 

Got Crinone gel from tonight OMG! yuck lol - What are side affects of these? anyone know?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hon they will give you mixed symtoms af and pregnancy it will drive you mad hon but we are here


----------



## Lisa16

*Shelly* - Well done you. Hope you get a good news phone call tomorrow regarding fertilisation!! Crinone administration okay - it just gives you all side effects that you would get during early pregnancy so try not to read too much into them - they should hopefully settle down after about a week (well, mine did and just have AF type pains now!!!). You may be bit sore for few days so make sure you take it easy - I was fine first time round but could hardly walk this 2nd time (felt like my fanny was going to drop off every time I stood up and like had a brick down in my lower abdomen!!)
Glad the procedure went okay too
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats how i felt after my ec over a week i couldnt walk


----------



## Shelleylouise73

HAHA Lisa, that's soooooooo fanny oh sorry meant funny! lol 

Kitten - Thanks - dreading the 2ww!!! you will be fine on wednesday and get loads of eggies :0)

Just    tonight for a positive call tomorrow to tell me that the sperm and eggs are getting along just fine  

I had a little word with eggs before EC and it seemed to work! Just hope they are working magic in that dish overnight lol

Feel like im going mad already and not even on 2ww 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh its started i have had the first sharp twinge lol, thanks shelly


----------



## Guest

Shelly well done on eggs how you feeling hope you are resting
now
kitten rest today so you all ready for tomorrow what time is ec

for me I think the result is pretty much decided pain increasing
daily and heavy heavy bleeding clots and all I'm mentally preparing myself for the worst praying for a 
miracle but been here too many times before. Was going back to work tomorrow but told the
I'll be off till Monday the last thing I want now is to face a class of teenagers maybe it's time to move schools.

Sorry girls if I'm upsetting people just tell
me to go away and I'll understand

Lindsey xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lindsey, 

Where's the PMA? Im sorry to hear about the bleeding but chin up and we are all here if you need us, why would we tell you where to go?? 

I'll be on here most of the day so just give me a shout :0)

x


----------



## Lisa16

Morning All

I have also started bleeding last night and heavier today so my AF has also definitely arrived for me - you are in good and miserable company Lins, but I am positive that no-one will be telling us to go away though!!! Was up most of night in pain and tears - just fu*ked off that you spend 7 weeks of misery and stress on hormones for sweet f.a.! We all know there are no guarantees but it doesn't make things any easier at the time!! Will be feeling sorry for meself until OTD so may not post much but will read on all your progress, and then have a pick up, brush down and get on with it!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Lisa I'm so sorry it's happening to you too. Why is this so tough and bloodly unfair.
Sending you big hugs xxxoooxxx will you stay off work today and rest 
Thanks Shelly for your support xx

I spent all day on here and web yesterday trying to find answers

Xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh Lisa, so sorry to here this from you too!   

Lins - Dont look into the web too much! you know what it can do to us! even if you type in 'headache' it tells you your ging to die!

Keep positive girls and relax as much as possible!

x


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks ladies

Am going in and will probably come home early. As long as pain is manageable I would rather keep busy, otherwise I will just be sat looking things upon the internet at home all day. Just had loads of Crinone gel come out in clumps (some massive) - know this happens to most people but think it could be a sign a big bright red AF is on its way and that the way has been cleared!!! Just shoved another Crinone in there for good measure this morning!!! But back and stomach pains started again so thinking def AF related - oh well!! Miley - hope you are still flying the flag for us current 2ww?!!!

Have a good day - will check back later

Lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa, really dont know how it feels to be in 2ww with af but glad your keeping positive until test date!

Im getting sharp pains this morning... guess its just from where they did EC yesterday!?Awaiting the dreaded call from barts with number that fertilized!!!!

x


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies

Oh lisa16 i am s sorry hun, it might not all be over, maybe both implanted but u are losing one that would explaine pain and bleeding, dont give up all hope.  its  abfp on OTD

Lins you too hun, the pain in ur in could be the start of ohss due my pg hormone, if twins have implanted u can bleed. i am still going on my old thread and there are 3 ladies all with twins and all have lots of bleeding. so dont give up untill OTD

its strange how ur both bleeding b4 OTD and i have always got to Otd had hopes hign because no bleeding u think it will be good, not always.

try and keep           both of you      


Kitten enjoy ur drug free day today, EC tomorrow, taken u a while to get there but at last ur there 

shelly good luck for that call, knowing barts ur be witing untill around 11 oclock, sure it will be good news 

how is everyone else doing?

AFM i am off to brighton today in plans for my trip to CZ, its just over 1 hour away so hope i get there. i now have a complete mtch for both donors now, so later i will book my scan for around day 11 or 15.

girls keep them chins up its not over untill OTD.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

morning fab ladies   

shelley hope that call comes very soon and they tell u,u have loads of embies   

lins and lisa im sorry u r goin throught it at the mo but pls think    and hope and    otd will bring great news    

kitten enjoy ur drug free day huni xx   

morning everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Lisa lins sorry honeys but its not over yet   

Shell good luck on your call today 

Hi Jess

Cassie hi

everyone hi   

Ok I am in a little pain guys feel like I am heavely pg already    oh well in 24 hrs time I should be waking up from ec


----------



## lil stephy

kitten          icant believe ur ec is like 2morrow how quick has it all gone hey  hopethepain goes awayhuni so ucan enjoy ur drug free day


----------



## Kitten 80

I am sitting on my **** and don't intend to move    customers can serve thereselfs


----------



## lil stephy

lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Just had the dreaded call from the hospital..... GOOD NEWS!! 7 out of the 8 fertilized and haveing day 3 and 2 ET on thursday morning! She said that they may decide on thursday to go to blasto for day 5 with 1 ET!!!

I am feeling really sick today with pain and non-stop toilet trips also :9( but they said its normal to feel like this after EC!? 

Kitten, keep resting in prep for tomorrow!!!!!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats brill Shelley    prepair for et I hurt when they put mine back because I was stillsore 

I am prepaired for tomorrow just keep thinking I will be pg this time next week   just    I hold on to them


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi all

Lins / Lisa16 - i'm sooo sorry to hear about your heavy bleeds. I know exactly how you're feeling; the anxiety it causes, the sadness, the disbelief, fed up and angry at not even getting to OTD, but you know what Lorny had the same as me and she got a BFP so *it really isn't over yet*  Hang on to that, and I hope the next few days pass quickly for you. I'll be away when you get your results but will be thinking of you both and  it all works out.  

Miley - how are you getting on hon? Hopefully coping with the 2ww 

Shelley - what a great fertilization rate! Well done. Good luck with the ET and being pupo. 

Kitten -  EC tomorrow finally! Woo hoo, wishing you lots of eggs and a smooth road to ET & OTD 

Lisa(Jesse) - that's fab news about your donor match. you sound really upbeat which is great. how did your Brighton trip go? I've still not heard re fu - do you know roughly how long that takes to come through? Will prob chase them when I get back from hols.

Cassie - how's you lovely? hope counselling is going well 

Star - hope you're okay hun and that your holiday has helped ease the disappointment 

 to everyone else

AFM - not much happening with me. I've gone on a bit of a downer with life in general really. Been feeling mighty sorry for myself but hopefully my holiday will help sort my head out. Got a few 'life' decisions to make really and I'm finding it all quite daunting.

Will read up before I go off tomorrow and then catch up on you all at the end of the month when i'm back. Good luck with all your tx, quests for tx, fu's and OTDs


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks and have a great time GG and just relax!!!!!!!! Have fun x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi GG    have fun


----------



## Lisa16

Thaks for your kind words GG - have resigned myself to the fact that it is a BFN this month and done my tears today so can move forward. It it is a BFP on Saturday great, but I doubt it so will take next few days to get my head round it. Just in so much pain but hopefully will sleep better tonight if it subsides and will feel better tomorrow. Where you off to on your hols?xxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Lins - How are you doing?xxxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa16 - I felt the same as you.  You're definitely handling it in the best way, tough as it is.  Still, i'm hoping that yours (and Lins') is one of those happy endings  . I'm off to Croatia for 10 glorious red wine fueled days   Cannot wait, reckon its just what I need.  Anyway, you stay strong and take good care of yourself


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks GG - think it is the only thing you can do to try and rationalise what is going on with you, otherwise you would end up being committed to a hospital for the mentally unwell!! Have a lovely holiday - sounds great. Am contemplating the same as not been away for 2 years but husband's work very tempremental at the moment so don't want to risk the spare cash we have in case we need it for food!!! Have a lovely holiday
Can I just ask have you had a follow up appt through from Barts? Hope you have you got any frosties?
Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies  

kitten good luck hun 4 tommrow,i hope them embies snuggle in well for there mummy.   xx

lisa16 and lins...its not over yet girls,good luck and im sending yous lots of       vibes your way.xx

gg..have a nice time hun in croatia,ive never been but am sure wine o clock will be the best time of the day lol.xx

stephy..whens your follow up hun? when can you get started again?.xx

atm...jus waiting for af then ill be starting my burselin on day 2,the hormoans are changeing so i no shes just around the corner,lol...
does anyone no how long i have do do the burselin for? and the gonal-f? im new to alll this so its all new to me!! if i start my af friday then ill start my bureslin sunday..so when will i roughly have ec?....xxxx


----------



## Clairek

Hi everyone

Lins and Lisa16 - massive   and loads of    for you both.   it's not over for either of you!!

Miley - how you doin?

Shelley - fantastic news on the fertilisation sweetie   

Lisa(Jesse) - woo hoo on getting both matches - how exciting hon!!!  How did Brighton go, well done on making the journey down there and hope it all went smoothly.

GG - have a great holiday!

Clomid user - sorry, can't answer your question re how long on each, as I started on CD21 so not sure how it works from CD2, but good luck and hope af shows soon.

Kitten - Good luck for ec tomorrow, can't believe you're finally at that point   

Hi to everyone else

Afm - af arrived today (as did a cold   ) So she arrived right on cue.  Am pleased that af will hopefully be over when I go up for baseline scan next Tues.  Did anyone else get massive boobies on buserelin?  Dh thinks it's fantastic!!!  Injections still going well.

Love to all xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you peeps


----------



## Lisa16

Good luck Kitten
xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

Hello ladies

Lins and lisa16 if ur both coming to tuns with it great and i so hope u both get shock BFP u both sure deserv it. dont give up untill u knwo fro sure.

GG 10 days of wine, and sun in croatia well done you, i would email leona regarding the fu u should have recieved it by now.  taking some time out is good, rebuild urself and go again when u are ready.

Cassie how r u hunny??

Kitten good luck for tomorrow, i hope u have some nice juicey egges in there.

Miley how r u doing hun??

Lorny how did it go with the nurse today??

Luara how did ur first jab go today

claire glad af came on time would be suprised if its not gone by next week. not long now and u will be stimming.

stephy when r u starting again hun??

star how r u doing huny

Kirsty   time is going, shame u aint got a reply from miss tozer.

AFM well i have been told the chances are i will have fresh blasto put back with gives a 60% chance of pg her blasto. god i hop its my time. I emailed leona she spoke to miss tozer and she will do my lining scan for me for £80. so i ahve to decide to i pay the extra £10 conpaired to harly street or stick with who i know?? I saw my go today who is doing all level 1 immune issues, 9 bottles of blood, went to do it today, and was told to come back tomorrow after i had a good breakfast.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Clomiduser - My current tx was a Day 2 start. Started d/r on 3rd August, started stimming on 17th August. Stimmed for couple of days longer than 1st tx due to follie growth so this time my EC was on Wed 1st Sept with 3 day ET on Saturday 4th September.

It should give you some idea of a timeline but everyone is different and you may be quicker or longer than this depending on your response to the meds

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Guest

]Shelly excellent news for you

kitten good luck for tomorrow

Jesse great news for donar match

Gg claire stephy thanks for your kind words

miley hope all is good for you

lorney how you getting on did you het bloods done

lisa sorry you in pain now. I'm trying to stay hopeful but pain not letting up been close to passing out with it tonight and the bleeding still bad. Dh is working late so having to try and put on a show for DSK

I am trying to prepare myself my the worst I won't be doing
this again

dh did say tonight penny Lancaster had ivf it was twins but she bled heavily and still has one so maybe it will be ok I can only pray now

love to all

lindsey xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

oh sorry forgot to add my trip to brighton.......... well it was to hove, got to victoria and saw my train pull out of the station. lucky they gave me a ticket for the next train, so anyway i made it there after a wobble, and got home, even collected my drugs on the way back, so plans to get to cz are falling into place 

lins, are u not going to do another cycle if this fails??  i really really hope its + r u still bleeding?


----------



## Guest

No Jesse I don't think I can put myself through this again this is my third go I've been ill everytime. I've had two ectopic hence removal of tubes so I had such high hopes I'll wait till Sunday and otd to know for certain but if it's a bfn then that's it I'll consider adoption again not sure if dh will go for that but I hope so.

Lindsey xx


----------



## Lisa16

*Lins* - Hope you are okay - you sound so down in your posts. Stay strong, you will start to feel clearer headed next week and be able to make some informed decisions - things are probably too raw and emotional right now to be thinking clearly about options and talking to DH

*Jesse (Lisa)* - Well done you - daytripping about everywhere!!! Positive news regarding the donor embies too.

My pain has subsided a bit but bleeding still very, very heavy so very much doubt will be positive news on Saturday for me. Will be away in Norfolk for the weekend so will let you know when back on Monday.xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa / Lins - please stay positive!!!! There could be a good outcome for you both! and i    for you both!!!!

   

Kitten - Keep us updated when you get back tomorrow and hope they get loads of eggs!!!! GOOD LUCK :0)

X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa16 - I haven't had fu through yet, and no frosties unfortunately   Need to work out what to do next - maybe more tests before next tx. Anyhoo holiday first then I'll figure it out. One step at a time as always. Glad the pain's subsided a bit for you.  

lins - sorry you're having such a tough time. Hope the pain passes. Really feeling for ya  

lisa(Jesse) - your hove adventure sounded a success, one step closer to your trip. We should still meet up in London sometime if you're up for it. Once I'm back from hols or will it be close to your tx time ??I'll maybe email leona tomorrow before I leave to chase up Fu appt. Did you decide to have immune testing done or was it suggested to you? I'm considering having some immune tests done you see. It's all v confusing tho. 

Good luck tomorrow kitten xx


----------



## sweetielol

Hi ladies, just a quick one for me

Kitten just want to wish you lots of luck for EC today, got everything crossed for u    sedning lots of     vibes    xx

Hope everyone else is well, to everyone having EC/ET and having scans etc, best wishes to you all.

Sorry no personals, finding it hard to keep up with posting, all seems to rush by, but I do hope you are all well   

AFM - off to midwife today, hoping all is ok as have had some pains, may just be stretching etc, have had terrible morning sickness in form of all day nausea, which has eased off so concerned and relieved about that, its all a worry no matter where you are.

Take care all

Mel xx


----------



## Tcardy

Morning girls xx

Hope your all well x

Kitten - good luck with EC today   

just a quick question from me, am i right in thinking i read on this thread that you can have all scans and bloods done at Queens and just go to Barts from ET and EC??, where would i start??

Tracey xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Kitten xxxx


----------



## Lorny

Lisa16 - Sorry to hear your news hun, but still holding out hope for BFP for you at weekend  

Jesse4ever - couldn;t get booked with nurse but saw a different dr, who just shook his head & said oh no no, not good! lol, that was a great comfort! He didn't have a clue so I told him Barts advised me to get Beta HCG blood test done & he didn't have any idea what this was for either, so after explaining everything he should have already known he gave me a form & me & my sister waited in Southend hospital for a blood test for over an hour!! Dr didn't know when the next blood test should be done so I asked the hospital & they recommended a week later. Thing is I won't get the results until next Thursday which is when my 6 week scan is booked for anyway!!! so frustrated!!

-x-


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sweetielol - im sure everything is fine for you! keep us posted 

Tcardy (tracey) - Im not sure that's correct! I asked if i can do that but was told i was under barts and that's where i have all scans, bloods etc

Lorny - Keep us updated  you will be fine!

Kitten - thinking of you this morning and hoping you have loads of eggs :0)

Well, ive woke up this morning (having to have another day off work) as it actually feels like my insides are going to fall out!!! im still in pain  and feeling sick! Back tomorrow for ET so im sure it will be fine.....

x


----------



## miley

kitten good luck for today  

lisa16  thinking of you huni, im still staying positive for you coz obv lorney had same thing, you may still have one huni,  
lots of love to you, take it easy  

lins  same to you huni, lorney is a good example of still having a postitive when bleeding so keep   

shelleylou  i was in awful pain 2 felt really ill after ec, its quite normal and you will feel alot better in another few days especially when your lil beans in there  

afm just really tired now been sleeping lots and dh been doing everythinh bless him

hope everyone ok and doing wellxxx


----------



## miley

gg have a fantastic hols huni, enjoy and relax and have a few well lots to drink!!! lol 

jesse thats fantastic, good luck huni


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Miley - Keep resting and make most of dh doing everything!! 

Yerh also feeling real crap!! didnt think id be feeling like this and was saying to dh last night that id rather do jabs for a whole year than have EC again! Didnt expect it! and hoping, like you say that once embies are on board i will feel better :0)

Thanks for info and    to you x


----------



## lisa_A

Lorny,

u can get the result tomorrow from ur gp or the day later, u just want to know what the hcg is, the repeat test is normally 48 hours later, to see if the numbers are doubling. wont barts scan u any earlier? or what about getting a private scan done this week

shelly, EC can cause lots of pain i know last tim it was the worse for me, a lot more discomfort. the injecting is the easy but. good thing is by tomorrow ET u will feel a lot better, i did anyway, still had some bowel issues as i think the crione gel does that for you.

miley so glad dh is doing it all for you, when is test date??

Tcardy, because u are not under queens its not an option its just for there new patients i think, u will need to see miss tozer and go from there. TBH i rather have scans at barts they are the experts, iui and ivf is new to them.

mel good luck with the widwife today hope all goes well xxxx

lins how u doing hun? try and keep        

Kitten shouldnt be long now and u will be on ur way home.

Cassie   how are yo doing??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jesse (lisa) - Oh so its the cronine gel that's making me sit on the loo most of the day lol i wondered why that was  

Tcardy - I agree with Jesse on this, its best to have it all done at Barts!!! Good luck


----------



## lisa_A

shelly, u will be surised what that crione gel can do and yes it will be that causing it sorry...... in a week or so time it will easy a little as ur body gets used to it xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ok thank you - saves me a question when i go back tomorrow :0) thanking you!

Kittten should be home soon Hope theres loads of eggs for you!!!!

x


----------



## miley

jesse otd is supposed to be sat!!!


----------



## lisa_A

miley i like that does that mean ur testing early?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey ladys still a bit dopey i have 8 eggs shall post later


----------



## Guest

Hi

Just to let you know the bleeding and pain has stopped and I feel normal today. Prepared
my dried fruits for my christmas cake

kitten hope you got on ok
shelly rest plenty before tomorrow

lots of love 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - thats's GREAT news. Hope you fell better once rested!!!

congrats x


----------



## Guest

Well done kitten xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lins - Glad to hear you are feeling better today!!!    bfp for you for friday :0) you will be fine x


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten 8 is great news hun, better then last time, get some rest and then fill us in  

lins glad its all stopped still think ur in for a good chance as it was too early for af.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

fab news kitten huni xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - 8 eggs is great!  Well done you.    Hope you don't feel too uncomfortable after the op.   the next bit goes really well, i'll catch up when I get back.  Take care of yourself x  

Lins - that sounds v. hopeful don't you think?  Really pleased the pain and bleeding has subsided.  Fingers crossed for Friday.   

Hi and bye to everyone else.  Have fun at the get together on the 25th   Catch up in 10 days or so xxx


----------



## lisa_A

GG have fun and get lots of rest xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes feel positive again today maybe it
will all be ok 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

OMG By far my worst day of cycle.... 

Stomach very sore from EC...... Asked mum if she can get time off tomorrow to come with me for ET but she has a meeting at work tomorrow that she is unable to get out of, ive just been really off with her and shouted and now in tears!!! What is wrong with me!

I hate feeling like this!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh hon im sure every thing will be ok.  I have the best care there is DH is looking after me


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hey kitten - How you feeling? You happy with your 8 eggs? :0)

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yer not to bad taken pain killers so probably taking edge off, now i am worried about my babys lol


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten how did u do last time? when did u know the eggs were poor last time or didnt u?? good luck fr that call tomorrow.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha thats what i was like! me and dh were laying in bed on the night i had ec done talking to them lol 

then when i got the call from barts to tell me how they were, i was talking to them again lol - hopefully i get to see them tomorrow  

Glad your ok - you did well!


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess i got 6 but 4 were empty and only 1 was mature so 1 lol.

shell ive been talking to them non stop lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha - so maybe im not so mad then!

and wow you did well this time! good luck for call tomorrow!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you, ive had to put hot wheat bag on my back its killing me


----------



## Clairek

Just a quickie as feeling sorry for myself with bad af and a cold - yuk!

Kitten - FANTASTIC hon, have everything Xed for a good call tomorrow.

Shelley - good luck for you too, will they call to say if going to Blasto or not?

Lins - so pleased to hear that bleeding and pain gone - sounds good to me.

To everyone a big hello and a    for good measure.

Love Claire xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Clairek - Hope you feel better soon. No they wont be calling me, i have to be there for 10am for them to tell me that they are doing 2 x et or going to go to blasto.......... waste of a journey really!!!! but hey!!!


----------



## Clairek

Shelley - hope it goes well if they go ahead with et in the morning


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thank you

Just been readin some so called ''doctor'' article about day 3 et - would be intersted to see if everyone agrees with me ......

*Dr Smith replies:* 
I am thoroughly enjoying our dialog as it gives me an opportunity to get on my soapbox about day 3 transfers. Thanks for the chance to vent
You're right that many programs will transfer the embryos on day 3 when they are concerned that the embryos may not develop to the blastocyst stage

Really worries me im confused!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ah then says......

It is because they do not want to face the patient and infom them their embryos failed to reach the blastocyst stage. They are afraid that you will think the embryos failed to grow because of suboptimal lab conditions. As I explained, the embryos fail to reach the blastocyst stage because they are genetically incapable of doing so, not because anything anybody did or didn't do. In our program, we attempt to grow ALL embryos to the blastocyst stage. We have at least 1 blastocyst stage embryo for transfer 96% of the time.


----------



## Kitten 80

I wouldn't read to much into it hon their are loads of ladys who fall on day 2 and 3 day transfers


----------



## clomid user

kitten..hi hun how you feeling? well done on your 8 eggys   hope there doing well for mummy.....can i ask wot is a wheat bag? and wear do you get them from?xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck today Shelly

Kitten how you feeling today

Miley hope you still ok

Lisa how are you feeling has pain and bleeding stopped

I've got no pain or bleeding now so hopefully
could be in with a chance I'm going to test on Saturday one day early cos if it's a - then got time to deal with it 

Hugs to all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Guest

Shelly I got a bfp on a day three transfer so it can work 
If by day three the embryos are
slowing down then they feel they will have more
of a chance in the womb were it is natural and the right place for them just try to rest for a little longer would be my advice on a day 3 transfer rest all weekend if you can and then just stay positive.
Sadly you don't get to see the embryos anymore before transfer.

Will be thinking of you all day Hun and stay strong

Lots of love 

Lindsey xxxoooxxx


----------



## clomid user

kitten..how you feeling hun?

lins...oh ive really got my fingers crossed for you....im thinking its deffo a bfp for you..  xx

afm..im still waiting for af..as anyone else had northestrone to bring on a bleed? ive had 5 days of pills and been waiting 2 days now..still no af??    ...xx


----------



## Tcardy

Morning ladies xxx

Kitten - good luck with phone call today    

Lins -     for Saturday hun x

Jesse - great news hun, how are you?

Clomid user - i had northestrone due to af being sooooo irregular!!! think i waited quite a few days!!! looking into ivf again and at the moment on the pill so i know as soon as i come of it i wont see AF for dust so will have to have northestrone again!!

Big Hi to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## clomid user

tcardy..thanks hun,im jus waiting,ive never wished her hear so much     ...when do you think you will be starting again?x


----------



## Tcardy

Clomid - just got to make the phone call   , think i will get this week out of the way as just back off holiday and get in touch next week, where are you from hun?

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

clom its a really complicated devise, lol not really its like a bean bag but with wheat in it you put it in microwave for 1 min and put on belly. 
I am a little sore


----------



## Tcardy

Kitten - hope the soreness goes away soon 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I was like this last time over a week , i woke up 4 times during ec there tellin me to move down and put bum down if your sleepy how can you lol


----------



## clomid user

tcardy...oh good luck then,ive just got back off holiday aswell..i called it a pre tx holiday     i was thinking if ivf works then it will be a while before i go away again because its a nightmare taakeing a baby away and my kids are 13 and 8 now...im from grays hun wear are you from?xx

kitten...     love your sence of humour     device..lol..wear did you get the wheat bag from cos i wanna invest in one..lol
hahaha im really    hear bout ec move you bum down..lol..hope yoou start to feel better soon...carnt wait for your call,wot time do they call?xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Clom i got mine at north weild market, i got the call 7 out of 8 where good enough to inject and 4 fertalised and 2 are being put back Saturday and 2 are going to be frozen.


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten that is great hun, 4 is a lot more then last time. i bet ur relieved now.

AFM i have my flights booked i am going on the 12th and coming back on the 13th  i will ahve either fresh or frozen on either one of them days. eeek. i ahve my scan at barts on the 5th and 1 week later i go eeeeek.

lisa
xxx


----------



## clomid user

kitten...oh ok..i dont suppose ill be getting up there tho lol..well done on the eggys..thats alot better than last time.xx

jess4ever..could you explain wot your haveing done babe,as im kinda new and dont no    to me...  ...wotever it is sounds good good luck.xx


----------



## lisa_A

clomid, i have had 3 cycles of ivf at barts, 1 worked but lost the baby, then had anotehr 2 which failed. so we are doing embryo adoption on czech republic. i will have my scans at barts (amanda tozer) and then fly on teh 12th for ET on the 12th or 13th and fly hom eo the 13th 

you will get used to us here, i was going to leave but everyone asked me to stay. i have not ruled out a fresh cycle again at barts but we want to give this a go first.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tcardy

Kitten - thats great news hun 

Jesse - woo hoo great news, bet you cant wait

Clomid - i am in Dagenham hun 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

How is everyone doing?  I'm feeling anxious and nervous.  Had a head ache for two days dreading Sunday still praying for a miracle 
Going to test Saturday morning

shelly hope et has gone well xx

love to all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Afternoon all, 

So here I am....... in the 2ww

now have 2 embies on board :0) graded 6 plus and a 7 

Feeling great and alot better than i was yesterday! decided not to freeze the 3rd suitable one as would like 3 fresh cycles (hopefully wont be needing them though)

Hope evryone is feeling good.....

Anyone else heard when their et will be? kitten? coolou? How yuou both feeling today?


x


----------



## lisa_A

shelly congrats on being pupo, ur embryp grade 6+ or 1 and a 6 and 7 cell?


lisa
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha just had embryologyst call me as i was confused and worried so she has confrmed for me that i have 2 x embies

1st) 6 cells in size which is a 1-
and 
2nd) 7 cells in size which is also a 1-

so not bad!

x


----------



## Lorny

Kitten - great news on the eggs, that's great! 

AFM - got another dr appt tomorrow to give me result of 1st hcg blood test   it's high! Anyone know what sort of number it should be, from what I can see on internet 5 or above = pregnant but at 5 weeks I should be at 19 or above. Don't have a clue if that's right! Still bleeding & it's driving me crazy & seriously messing with my emotions, i'm hoping if I ignore it that it will go away 

-x-


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lorny - Good luck x


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

Didn't post yesterday as had migraine when I got in from work and had to go to bed!! Feel lot better today though - pain gone and bleeding subsided although I still think I have had AF and there will be no BFP for me Sat - been here far too many times with other nine fertiltiy tx's so can feel it in me bones!!!! Will still do test Saturday as instructed and have been doing crinone still.

*Lins* - Glad you are feeling much better and your PMA has returned!!

*Kitten* - Well done on your EC luv. Hope ET gos okay but just a word of caution - I had a good fertilisation rate but when I got to Barts on day of ET there were only 3 Grade 1 out of the 10 that had originally fertilised (not sure what happened to other 7 - am guessing they just didn't progress as expected). They put two back and froze 1. I just thought I should tell you in case you don't get to freeze two on the day as you said in your earlier post and it upset you. Hopefully you will be fine and may even get a blast call on Saturday morning!!! Good luck.xxxxx

*Shelly* - Well done you - let the madness commence!!! Are you on Crinone? Hope you don't get the early pregnancy side effects - they are horrible and so unfair as it is too early for it to be a genuine pregnancy in the 1st week yet you get to feel the negative things of what it could be like!!! They usually tell you Grade 1 or 2 and then 6/7/8/9/10 cell etc for your embryos. Don't know that there is a Grade 6 at Barts?

*Jesse* - That Cz trip has come round very quickly!!! Can't believe it. How much is it costing you to do this way again? Waht are they scanning you for at Barts - lining scan?

*Clomid* - Look on amazon for wheat bags - am sure you will find them on there

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well.

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Shelly - just seen your post - x2 Grade 1's (6 & 7 cell) then? Thought it sounded odd the way you said it!!


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Hope you get some good news tomorrow. I am not sure about HCG level but I thought it should be higher than that from other things I have heard. Will have a look and see if I can find out. I thought the bleeding stopped? Is it heavy, do you have any pain with it?
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Have a look at this

http://www.pregnancy-calendars.net/hcg.aspx

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi Lisa, 

Yerh i got confused   

so meant 2 at grade 1- which they say is good! (one was 6 cell and other was 7 cell)

Keep PMA and you will be just fine!    you will get that BFP on sat  

x


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny
Just had another look at table myself - suppose whatever the results are tomorrow are only a starting point / indicator and like Jesse said, it is only when you have your 2nd blood tast and get them results can you have some indication of what is happening. Can you have your 2nd bloods tomorrow - I would ask dr for another blood form when you go for 1st results and get that done Saturday and hopefully results back Mon/ Tuesday?


----------



## Lisa16

Shelly - that is good embryo quality. Thanks for your prayers - need a f**king miracle now though!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A

Lisa16 yeah barts for just doing a lining scan on teh 5th or 6th what ever the tuesdday falls on.  to go to cz so far flights were £40 return, trains while there is £30 return. hotel £40. for the 3 embryo is 1200 euros, but i might get fresh yet. i am a little worried as to get fresh i would have ET on or around day 22 of my cycle. so wondering if this is too late.

lorny good luck tomorrow i think ur HCG levels below 5 means no pregnancy. After 5 weeks of pregnancy, normal HCG levels can vary from 18 to 7340. so as long as its between that means u ahve something there, but the ne u do 48 hours later should doule ur first one.

shelly i had 1- or 2+ put back, they are good embryos  hope u have ur feet up now.

lisa and lins good luck for testing i am       u get BFPs.

kitten how r u feeling

Cassie r u dgoing sience musuem tomorrow

tcardy good luck making ur appointment.

claire ur baseline is next week aint tht 2 weeks gone fast.

hello everyone else

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Also Shelly - don't read too much into the article you quoted yesterday - it sounds like whoever wrote it was advertising how good their clinic was and you can bet it was a private one. It sounded more like an advertisement that a genuine medical research article
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lisa - you will be fine! I should stop reading articles like that and stop treading into everything i see then upsetting myself..... 

Thanks Jesse - guess i can only wait and see what happens as its out of my hands now.

My LMP was 21st last month so i guess even though ive had ET today, its normal to have af pains since yesterday correct?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I dont read into anything now i did on my first go i was full of negative thoughts because people kept saying that first go dont work so that was in my mind yes they were right but i think that was down to me thinking negative , see your body reacts if you think your gonna be sick what happens your sick so if you think that your embryos will fail your body will try and reject so there for positive thinking ladys gets positive results COME ON lol my babys will survive


----------



## Shelleylouise73

In that case we're going to have twins lol HOPEFULLY!

AWWWW it is so excited x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes we are lol very excited to have my lil ewokes back in me


----------



## Lorny

Thank you ladies!

That has helped, so i'll be happy providing it's over 18! 

It scared me when the dr receptionist said I need to see dr, thought theyd found something scary. Didn't realise they don't give results over the phone! 

I'm sooooo tired at the mo & still keep feeling nauseous 99% of the time, it's driving me mad, but hopefully my mind isn't playing some psychological trick on me & they are actually positive signs!

Gonna try & have a nice relaxing weekend but as we've just moved house I'm feeling the urge to unpack & make homely. May do a bootsale on Sunday to get rid of some of the stuff that doesn't fit in new house. Lol, talk about contradict myself, relax & do a bootsale, ha fat chance!

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend! 

Kitten good luck with ET!

-x-


----------



## Lisa16

*Lorny* - Hope all goes okay at drs tomorrow.xxxx

*Shelly* - AF type pains will probably just be cramps from EC procedure.xxx

*Kitten* - good luck for ET.xxxx

I will try and catch up tomorrow before I go away for the weekend but if I don't hope you all stay well. Will let you know my result when back Sunday / Monday

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Have a nice time away Lisa and good luck hon


----------



## miley

lisa16  thinking of you and   so hard for you, have a lovely weekend will tx u in morn anyway, have good sleep tonight  

kitten thats fantastic huni 

jesse how exciting, really pleased for you, yes your defo staying on here with us!!! 

shelleylou well done on being pupo  

lins glad you feeling bit better huni,   for you for sat

lorney  cant leave you out, i still think your b ok  

clarek, tcardy how are you huns?

afm, im fat!!!! doing test in morn cant get in any or my clothes and soooo tired, please kp jam away from me!!! lol


lots  of love to al


----------



## lisa_A

miley good luck hun,   it a bfp, have a good feling there.      

lisa
xxxx


----------



## miley

jesse thanks, so please it all going well for you not long now


----------



## lisa_A

miley just wished everything went smooth and i could start looking forward to it, at the moment its so up in the air. time will sort itself out. xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning girls

lisa and miley good luck for tomorrow xx
I tested this morning and it was negative two days early I'll do it again on Sunday but now resigned to fact it hasn't worked. 

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## miley

morning all ive tested today and its a   , cant believe it.


----------



## miley

oh lins ive just seen urs im so sorry but wait till sunday and re test huni

jesses times going so quick so it will be here before you know it huni


----------



## Guest

Excellent news Miley I'm so happy for you well done xxxxxxxooooooxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done miley


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Miley - Congrats on BFP!!!!!!! Well done!!!!

Lins - re-test sunday and i    for you its also a bfp! :0)

Lisa - Have a great weekend away

Kitten - GOOD LUCK FOR ET TOMORROW!

X


----------



## Kitten 80

THANK YOU SHELL   , mind you gonna have to dose up on pain killers I think I still hurt alot    glad I have taken time off work   , how are you hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I was really sore still yesterday at ET from EC but it was all fine! and im sure you will be too!

Feels weird that im actually on my 2ww now _ gone sooooooo quick! Felt weird leaving Barts knowing that i dont have to go back in a few days lol

Just really scared now as have af pains but think thats the bloody crinone gel making me want to spend all day on the loo lol oh and my nipples are sore now too! Just wish i could pass time now to the 30th lol Guess you will be testing on the 2nd then? woo!

Now a quick question....... i am delayed in the cycle, meaning that i had to continue buserelin for an extra week so does that mean that my natural cycle would still remain the same or would it also be delayed a week if that makes sense??!!!

P.S got told off by dh yesterday for looking at google so wont be doing that again lol - also he wont let me do ANYTHING around the house! RESULT lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Not sure on that hon I was only on burslin 4 weeks there def was no delay as I bleed 2 days b4 otd    , I am resting alot this time


----------



## lisa_A

Morning lades

Oh lins i am sorry hun   never know if late implantation, but i understand where u are coming from.

Miley congrats hun had a good feeling about you.  so your mum will have 2 new grankids in 8 months time eeeek great you 2 are pg at the same time  

Lorney good luck for yor blood test ressult today.

Lisa16 have a nice break and hope u get that BFP.

kitten u will feel  lot better tomorrow when u go up for ET  the soreness aint nice but does soon go.

Cassie good luck today hope the session goes well   

how is everyone else doing

lisaxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Jess my love   

Lins sorry hon    but stay


----------



## Lisa16

Just a quick post before I go

*Lins* - Am so sorry for your BFN. You still need to do test on OTD though. Hope it does change for you. I can feel in my gut that mine is a BFN. We shall send each other lots of  xxxxxx

*Jesse* - I can't believe how much your weight ticker has moved again!! What are you doing to shift the weight so quickly? Do share your secret!!

*Miley* - We have already spoken but Congratulations again.!! Enjoy and make the most of the fortune that has come to you on first tx my luv - you deserve it.xxx

*Kitten* - Good luck for ET tomorrow.xxxxxx

Will catch up with you all Monday.

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ladies, quick question, are we able to swim during 2ww?

x


----------



## miley

thanks everyone

kitten good luck tomorrow  

lisa16 im still got that gut feeling bout you, prove me right , thanks huni, you have nice weekend  


lins  theres still hope huni, some people have neg then otd have post,  

hope you all have good weekend


----------



## Lisa16

Shelly - Drs say carry on as normal but I would be inclined not to swim during 2ww, just to be on the safe side. In fact I probably wouldn't do much for 1st 12 weeks until got to 1st scan, but that it is just me because I have had so many problems. Gentle exercise is suposed to be okay - check with nurses againa and do what feels right for you.xxx

Thanks miley.xxx


----------



## lisa_A

lisa16 i am hoping u wnt nee to go on no diet as u wll be pg. but i am just doing the slimfast and swimming once a week, what is it. i am being good and just having 2 shakes a day and a meal in the evening. i hav set my target to lose the 7kg before i go to cz as i wont be on a diet then, if i lose more great if not then i have tried my best  

shelly i agree with lisa no swiming untill t 12 weeks, you have done too much to get that bubba in there.

have  agood weekend hun and i   its  aBFP.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh, thats's what i was thinking! more about the chlorine! (if thts how you spell it)

Bless, just got a call from dh to tell me we are going away tonight for 2 nights for me to relax lol and he has booked a hotel which has full leisure facilities. Oh well lol no swimming for me! That was whilst i was having a manicure that he was treating me too! could make the most of this :0) haha

Hope all is well! Good luck to those testing over the weekend, will catch up on monday x x


----------



## miley

shelleylou, you lucky fing has he got any brothers for us lot!!!! lol, have a good one


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha - as i said, i'll be making the most of it - dont happen often lol x x


----------



## Kirstyboo

I just have a quick question girls.

Correct me if I am wrong, have I read recently about Barts transferring 2 embryos ??

I thought they would only do SET if under 35.....?? have the regulations changed?? xox


----------



## Kirstyboo

Lins i am sorry hun  - hope it changes for you. 

Miley and Lorney congrats - hope the result comes back positive Lorney.

Lisa16 fingers crossed for a BFP! have a nice weekend away

Kitten - hope you feel better, good luck

Lisa - thanks for keeping me sane 

Love to all 

Hugs to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xox


----------



## sara76

hi everyone, how r u 
  sorry lins for bfn 
  miley congrates. 
lisa16 hope u get .lisa. kitten .shelley and everybody loots of goodluk for treatment.    

kristy yeas they are transfaring 2 embi if u r under 35 and taged nershea on day 3 transfar and day5 transfar as well. i am narshea so i know it for sure because we can have 3 cycle fet include in it .if  u r east of englad than they will transfar 2 eggs 0n day 3 and one on day 5 coz they have 6 nhs funded cycle as far as i know . goodluck


----------



## sara76

hi all 
  i have  my first basline scane on 21st sep .anyone can plseas tell me, do i need to take my gonal f injectons with me to clinic . or any medicinin .i am confused the injection cannot be kept out of fridge for long time .if anyone else asked to bring the injections with them thanks


----------



## miley

hi sara  i tk my gonal f up then just put straight in fridge when got home again, because when you first pick up from hosp with all the drugs its come out of the fridge and out all that time, hope that helps, good luck,


----------



## sweetielol

Sara, u dont need to take with u really, I did but the nurses have demos which they will show u how to use, its saves wasting your own meds, I was advised to do Gonal of an evening and I done buserelin of a morning, but just dont worry to much about taking with you x

Miley congrats on your BFP, be prepared for constant nausea, vomiting and tiredness!! although be worth it in the end   

To all you other ladies getting ready to test sending u lots of            I hope u all get your lnged for BFPs
Good luck to all having EC ET, and getting ready to start injections and scans

Mel x


----------



## miley

thanks sweetie  


i got a tx this morn lisa16 wanted me to let you know it was a     i was really sure it was her time, cryed myself feel  so protective over her, i just wish i could have a magic wand and make it all alright   hate all this.

hope eveyone else ok


----------



## Kirstyboo

sara76 said:


> kristy yeas they are transfaring 2 embi if u r under 35 and taged nershea on day 3 transfar and day5 transfar as well. i am narshea so i know it for sure because we can have 3 cycle fet include in it .if u r east of englad than they will transfar 2 eggs 0n day 3 and one on day 5 coz they have 6 nhs funded cycle as far as i know . goodluck


hi, thanks for replying, but call me thick, what do you mean taged nershea??

does anyone know why they have changed the regulations so women under 35 can have 2 embies put back?? xox


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi there peeps i have 2x 1 grade 8 cells on board so i am pupo


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Lisa16 I'm sorry it wasn't your time this time round.  Take your time and you know where we are if you want to talk and I never mind you pm me if that helps.  

Miley Congrats on your BFP  It now looks like your mum will be very busy knitting for your and Lorny's babies.  

Kitten That's what I had put back so lets hope  they stay sticky for you and you get your well deserved BFP.  

GG I hope  you're enjoying your holiday and it's giving you time to put the last few weeks behind you and that you can finally discover what you want to do next.  

Lisa (Jesse) Hun it sounds like you're nearly there and hopefully  these will be the ones for you.  

Welcome new ladies you'll find everyone on here very helpful.  

Kirstyboo Sorry I can't help you with that one.  

Hi Sweetie How you keeping with your bump?  

Hi Suzia How are you and your bump doing?  

Hi and  to Jools, Mandy, Tatti, Fara, Lins, Shelley, Sara76, Stephy and anyone else I may have missed and I know there are some.  

AFM Well I had another session yesterday and she seems to think I'm a little brighter which is a good thing, don't always feel like that though but am going to keep up with it all and hopefully  things will improve after my fu on 28th Sept and then I'll be able to have a clearer head and go back to work finally and hopefully  without falling to pieces.

Love n  to everyone Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi cassie i didnt no you where there today  we walked from Liverpool st then went to st Pauls on way back 

Lisa sorry for your bfn hon


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten we weren't there today we were there yesterday.  Glad everything went well today and am keeping everything crossed for you.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Hi ladies
Sorry for lack of posts over the last couple of days, life's been hectic.

Anyway, here goes:
Lisa16 and Lins - so so sorry that you didn't get the bfp.  sending you both a mountain of   

Miley - congrats honey, that's great that you and Lorney are both pg - enjoy!

Sara - I'm at Barts for my baseline on 21st too.  Scan is at 10:10.  I wasn't taking my meds with me, they'll use sample stuff.  Good luck for it.  What time is your scan?

Cassie - glad the counselling is helping you a bit.  Hope that 28th brings you some sort of plan.

Kitten - huge congrats on being pupo hon.  Now the    really begins and you have enough    normally   

Lisa(jesse) - so exciting that you've only got a few weeks until Cz!!!!  OMG I hope this is the one for you.  Fab weight loss too   

I know I've missed loads of people, sorry.

afm - af is almost over, so looks good for the internal scan on Tues.  Hoping to start Menopur then.  nothing else new, just counting down the days to each appt, as you do.

Have a good evening everyone.
Love Claire xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello all, 

Am still lurking but very busy with work.  Hope everyone's okay.  Congrats on the BFPs and big    to those of you who have had BFNs.  

J x


----------



## lisa_A

kitten congrats on being pupo 2 grade 1 is fab. did u get any to freeze??

claire glad af is almost gone, take mine with it for a few days please lol, only a few days untill ur baseline scan.

cassie hun carry on until u feel u no longer need it. if it takes a few months then so be it, its all about helping you. 28th aint far now. 

sara when i started stimming i had to take my meds with me on my first time as they like u to do the first one there, unless u ahve done ivf before.

kirsty it will be ur time and i so hopetimes flies for you or u get a quicker fu, 4 and half weeks aint long really conpared to how long u ahve waited.

lorny how did u get on hun

lisa16 i am so ssorry sweet   

miley have u contacted barts? when is ur scan?

jingle hello hun, how u doing??

hello to all the ther girlies i hope ur havinga good weekend   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi jess yes i got 1 to freeze  must of lost one or not good enough to freeze i am already going mad to frightened to sneeze lol


----------



## lisa_A

lol kitten i was too scared to go a loo incase they fell out. strange what we think lol xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I no every twinge i worry sneeze fart, but all went so smooth no pain, Amanda tozer done my transfer and i asked about dh little men and they improved just by taking zma and zinc 2 million to 14


----------



## sara76

hello everyone
                  thanks lisa , sweetei, miley, clairek, for answering. clairek i have my app at 10 am . 
kristyboo sorry i dont know the meaning of nershea but i am catogriesed as nershea and so i have only 3 cycles on nhs funding. and thats why for this catgory they put back 2 embees if u want if u dont want they put back only one .hope this will help.
lisa16 sorry dear.
  good luck to all


----------



## Guest

Morning girls

lisa hun i'm so sorry big hugs xxx
well I tested again this morning otd and it was negative I knew it would be so that's it now journey over maybe we'll think about adoption.
I'll lerk here for a bit I want to see how everyone gets on

Thanks for all your love and support these last few months 

love and hugs to each and everyone of you

Lindsey xxxxxooooxxxxx


----------



## sweetielol

HI all

Lins, sorry that you have got a bfp hun   
Lisa16 , again am sorry you have had a bfp too hun   

Cassie - am glad that you are finding therapy helpful, ivf is a hard process emotionally more than physically I think. 
My 'bump' has been making me extremely nausseous, since wk 5, had a bit of a break for 4/5 days past wk apart from feeling mildly queasy and occasional dry heaving (nice) then thursday night felt quite ill travelling home from work, got in started dinner chating to DH and again dry heaving then all of a sudden run for bathroom, and have done every eve since   , have also been to EPU at BAsildon on friday as have had lower abdo pains and lower back pain and gp wanted me checked properly, had swab and bloods, all fine and having scan tmw to check all is well with baby, dr at hosp concerned my appendix may be playing up    as on right side am tender but no ovary there!

Hope all you other ladies are well

Mel xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

so sorry lins i hope you achieve your dream of becoming a mum. 

Hi everybody eles


----------



## star2star

Hi ladies I added myself back here just to see how you're all doing.

Congrats to miley and lorny.

So sorry to lins and Lisa, know how you feel and I hope you ok xxx 

Hi to steph, cassie, Jesse, jinglebells, tatti, mandy, and anyone who I've forgot! 

Hi to all the newbies, and a big congrats to kitten for being pupo with twins!really hope all goes well chick and take care of yourself x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you star, i have a mars drink in fridge but dont no if i should drink it


----------



## lil stephy

hey star huni how r u? how was ur trip away to cornwall? 

im so sorry to lins and lisa    xx

kitten how u feelin?

hey sweeti hope ur scan goes well 2morrow huni     

hey to everyone else xx

as for me i have me blood test on tuesday and also i have a hospitl appointment at theoaks on wednesday to remove some moles off my face im well scared but its for the best. thought it was best to do it b4 treatment starts.
anyways takecare all xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lins - So sorry for your news  Im sure it will all work out for you whatever you decide to do!

Miley & Lorny - CONGRATS ON BFP!

Kitten - Congrats on being PUPO with 2!!! 

Just returned from my 2 night relaxing break with dh! was nice to get away with different scenery and do nothing!! 

Im really not sure what i CAN and CANT be doing during 2ww and already checking knickers every 5 mins lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Shell this is my 2nd 2ww and im panicked by every move i make every twinge i get


----------



## Shelleylouise73

im seriously worried about everything i do and every pain im getting!!! suppose its normal to though! 

kitten your otd 02nd? 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes 2nd, what pains you getting shell i think mine is wind as well


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mine is been a bloated pain (so maybe wind) also today been getting a stitch like pain in my side and may not even be anything to do with tx but worrying!

sorry in advance for tmi but Cant be constipation as normally i go once a week (bad i know) and have been going once or even twic a day since starting cronine gel

how about you?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

No poos hon lol just sharp twinge and wind


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sharp twinge where? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Pubic bone area


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh me too so hopefully thats a good sign  Kept wondering if that was good or not!


----------



## Kitten 80

Must be good if we are both getting it


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh fingers crossed!

Keep bloody rushing to the toilet cos that gel!!!! thinking its af arriving! maybe too early i know but still worrying me lol

Its horrible this 2ww aint it and im not even half way through lol

x


----------



## lisa_A

shelly u have that fro the whole 2ww and beyond hopefully, it is the crione gel, buy shares in andrex lol

kitten ur embies are 4 days old they are now morla stage too early to be implanting yet hun, so pains arethe lovely crione gel lol

how is everyone doing

star nice to see u back, did u have  agood break away

mel ood luck for your scan tomorrow.

hello to everyone else

AFM had some bad news for me today not ready to talk about it yet but it invloves my daughter so i bet u can guess what it is 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

jesse - is it too early for mine to be implanting then? im just 2 days ahead of kitten. hope your ok!


----------



## lisa_A

shelly i thought u had blasto back?? embies start implanting on day 6 onwards


----------



## Shelleylouise73

no day 3...... so now 3dpt


----------



## lisa_A

shelly its possible ur litles nes are hatching and starting to implant, but can be anywhere between day 6 to 12  so ur on day 6 so any time now


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ok cool so symptoms im getting are more possibly from crinone gel 

Thanks x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i no its way to early for implantation just dont like the pains, hope everything is ok jess


----------



## lisa_A

now ur 6 days its possible some are yes,  crone gel is nasty like that but hopefully them little ones are starting to snuggle in now and u will get more and u will  notice the difference.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im terrrible with symptom spotting lol as im sure everyone else is lol so thank you for info!

2ww is horrible! and only going to get harder  but PMA!!!!

x


----------



## lisa_A

shelly 2ww plays tricks with ur mind and body, crione gel gives u fake pg symtons for the first week and i wouldsay you get proper symptons of pg if its wrked ont he second week if not its af symptoms, its so hard as u do look at every little thing.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes pma my lovely


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Cool thanks girls    I do have PMA but as this is my first cycle, its hard to know what's what!!

Roll on 30th lol x


----------



## Kitten 80

I think 2nd is harder but hope you dont have to go though it again


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I can imagine its harder cos you'd worry more if you started to get the same symptoms as first tx! Not nice! x


----------



## Lorny

Morning!

Went dr's on Friday for 1st blood test result - hcg was 900 so i'm happy with that! Got my 2nd blood test Tuesday morning & collecting the results Thursday am before I head up to Bart's for 6 week scan. Still very scared but feeling pregnant now & although it's early got a bit of a bump so had to invest in some maternity work clothes at the weekend.

Keep having very vivid dreams every night, is this something to do with pregnancy?

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps not feeling to well hope its a good sign head ache feeling sick and gettin up in middle of night for a wee but that jel really gives you twinges


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh really? sounds like a good sign  Ive been weeing like a good un! good ol gel a lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lorny - your feeling pg already? wow its so exciting!!!! cant wait to have a big bump! good luck :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

Wish i had xray so i could see them


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha me and dh still been talking to them and even played music last night lol haha im going    

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep me to the talking part anyway just thinking from tomorrow they will be implanting today they are blasts, my nipples are sore and a shade darker  but thats the jel i think lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

YEY its exciting a!

Still getting the stitch like feeling and crampy pains - hoping again its a positive sign but think everyone's different i guess!

Hoping mine are impalnting now too :0)

x


----------



## Kitten 80

My cramps stopped me in my tracks last night i even got the pain in my back passage not nice the only thing i can think is i have slight endo and its in between my womb and bowl so that would make sence


----------



## miley

kitten well done on being pupo

shelleylou it will go quickly honestly

jesse, waiting barts to ring for scan hopefully hear today

lisa16 hope you ok hun, will tx you  

cassie hi huni, glad you feeling little better  

hope everyone had nice weekend, and feelling ok 

afm been doctors today just to tell them im pg, got my pg pack, got a huge tummy cant get in any clothes now, wonder if theres still 2 in there 
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

fingers crossed for 2 for you miley - whens the scan?


----------



## Kitten 80

Miley did you have some horrible sharp short cramps after et


----------



## star2star

Morning ladies, feeling lots better after my week away 

happy for all your BFP's  I am starting running tonight and going WW tomorrow and hoping to shift 2 stone before I start next tx!  That also gives me something to concentrate on.  have also got DP taking suppliments and one is supposed to improve morphology which is the issue of his little men! Also getting some ov sticks to try at maybe a natural inbetween tx.  

I totally think fresh cycle is the way to go! we had 1 grade one 8 cell the 1st time and I got pregnant this time 2 x grage 1 with one at 8 cell and one 10 cell and we got nothing! I really hope next time I will be allowed 2 back again and pray thats the one for us. 

Anyways I am going to really try and get all this gained weight off for December, whos going Lakeside saturday?
x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

well my bad news is my daugter is pg, not sure how far yet but thinking around 8 to 10 weeks. its so unfair, everyone around me is having babies and here we are still trying. i am so down right now and my daughter was asking why i wsa crying.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

i was sitting on sofa yesterday and got a nasty sharp pain low down!

made me jump up!

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jesse (Lisa) how old is your daughter??

Its always the same isnt it - people that dont want / plan or deserve to have kids always do and then there's us who go through all this tx!!!!! its horrid and very upsetting for us all! 

I want to go lakeside saturday but unsure ..... would love to meet you all but kinda scared lol


----------



## Kitten 80

Shell they are pretty sharp arnt they 

OMG Jess didnt see that coming and what is she silly why eles would you be crying how old is she?

Star your 8and 10 cell where they fet then? I have 2 grade 1 8 cells fresh inside pray they are still with me


----------



## star2star

Kitten - Yes with FET we had 2 x Grade 1's, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 10 cell

with fresh we had 1 x grade 1, 8 cell, I just felt more positive with fresh for some reason, but I know it works for some people x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am more positive this time


----------



## star2star

Good, I feel positive for you too hun x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

anyone know if you an work on the letter given by barts on ec day? saying need 2 weeks rest.... have emailed them but no response as yet


----------



## star2star

no I never saw that but if you get a copy sent it over ;-)


----------



## Shelleylouise73

its quite a general letter lol


----------



## star2star

I tried that, but the nurse told me there was no reason why I couldnt go back to work after ET, the first time I have 2ww off, the second I didnt, I defo will next time


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats strange......... it says

''A surgical procedure will take place on ............ following which she will require up to 2 weeks convalescence''


----------



## gulshie

Hi ladies,

I am new here.

First of all I wish all ladies goodluck with their tx.
I am sorry to hear  BFN news from Lins and Lisa16. 
I hope all the other ladies having scan,et,opd and the ones on 2 ww achieve their dream of being mum asap.

My case is unexplained and Queens referred us to Barts about 10 days ago.now I have received a letter from queens confirming about our transfer to Barts. should I wait barts to contact to us now or should I contact to Barts myself to speed things up abit?I heard that barts is not good on the tel.so i am thinking of emailing them for our firs app.what do you think?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Gulshie - Good luck for referal, once you have appointment tx goes soooo quick! I emailed/called them every week for appaointment! Keep on them! Good Luck!


----------



## gulshie

thanks for your mess shelley,

i found a number for barts fert dep whic is 020 7601 7176. i'll phone them at my lunch break. but i dont know the email.could you give me the email addr? thank you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

prob the best email for you to contact would be -

[email protected]


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys    xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hey Steph you ok?


----------



## Kitten 80

I never got that letter   

I am having niggle feelings probably nothing but letting my mind wonder    they maybe settling in   

Hi Stephy


----------



## star2star

Hi Steph x


----------



## lil stephy

hey shelly im ok huni just still waitin for af and still not sure what is gonna be best for me weather a natural or medicated cycle,
i hav to have bloods done 2morrow and thursday and then sat, then email leona to say i have had them done so she can get my results. this is to c if i ovulate myself.
but then i will have to make the choice so really dont no. i think in my mind  medicated will b best cz at least then i will no for sure the exact stage im at but we will c hey.

anyways hope the 2ww is not drivin u 2 mad    x

kitten huni hope ur 2ww is goin well also   

hey star im so glad ur bac    im glad to hear u had a fab time away. im now not sure if i will b there on saturday as im havin moles removed off  my face and dont really want to b there all sore and that. but we will c    xx


----------



## star2star

yes im not too sure as may have to work now


----------



## miley

ah jess hun, how old is your daughter?  

shelleylou yes had pains like stabbing pains, how far in 2ww are you now?


----------



## miley

leona at barts rang got my scan on oct 7th, excited and nervous at same time xx


----------



## lisa_A

HILadies my daughter is 17, 18 in jan. i am finding it hard to be happy as its always someone elses turn and never ours. ok she didnt plan on getting pg, she normally uses protection so something may have happened with one, i dont know. she dont even know how far she is. but ts also my dpi feel so sorry for him s he also sees everyone one else getting there babies and he is still waiting for his one. so even if i wanted to e happy i cant because i see the pain in his face  

LISA
XXX


----------



## miley

ah jesse it must be so hard for both of you, thinking of you huni


----------



## lil stephy

aawwwww jess huge big    for u  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess its so difficult for you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Steph - it will all come together for you and the best thing will happen!! Im sure it will all work out for you.

Jesse - awww its always the way isnt it! not nice and do really feel for you! everyone says that the best thing in the world is being a nanny  

Miley - why you nervous?  Im 7 dpec and 4dpet - still another 10 days left of 2ww  The stabbing pain is getting stronger as the day goes on and it is worrying me but preying everything is good!

x


----------



## miley

shelleylou, just want to know its all ok till i see it i will worry 

i did have alot of pain aswell from ec still i fink, i thought you had less time left then that soz, well it will go quick i promise


----------



## Jennyloola

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone.

Congrats to Miley on your  .  Lorny I'm glad your blood tests came back ok as well.

Congrats to Kitten and Shelley on being PUPO - you must be extrememly nervous but very excited at the same time!  

So sorry to the ladies who tested and got     I hope that you are all doing ok  

Hi to everyone else - things move so fast on this board it's hard to keep up!!

I'm not really doing much at the moment - still waiting for my first consultation at Barts to come through but luckily as Gulshie is a couple of days ahead of me I know where I am and when I should be expecting letters etc... which is really useful.

Sending you all lots of babydust 

Love Loola

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I think by the end of next week a will have gone mad the cramps and pain i no its the jel trying to stay positive honest


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies..just a quick question..ive started my bureslin on day 2 which was 17th sept and i have my scan on 5th october..is this about the right time? and after my scan will i then start gonal -f?xx


----------



## clomid user

i carnt remember who it was now but someone was asking about sharp pains..well i get them when im pregnant..infact i get a lot of sharp pains,its not normally nothing to worry about.i used to get cramps..cramp in the back of my legs,af pains and feel quezey..oh hated the smell of tea and coffee...and this was like early pregnancy.x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes i think thats about right hon.


----------



## clomid user

kitten..thanks hun..well done on being pupo..how you feeling?x


----------



## Lisa16

Evening ladies

Wow - lot to catch up on and only went away for weekend! As you know mine was a BFN on Saturday but knew early part of last week that this was probably going to be the case. Told Barts today and I have got an appointment next week to see the nurses regarding FET of my one frostie (must have been a cancellation!). Will just keep trying!

*Jesse* - I guessed that is what you were going to say. Hope you are okay. Unfortunately it is the way of the world that seems like everyone around us is dropping sprogs, but it must be really hard being in your situation - trying to be happy for your daughter whilst feeling sad aobut your own situation. Hope you manage to find a happy medium to support everyone involved whilst still taking care of yourself

*Star* - Good to have you back. You sound like you plan to do what I did after my first failed tx in Feb. The time does go quicker if you have a goal and we also have Xmas in between!xx

*Lorny & Miley* - It sounds like all is going in the right direction for you, bigger bellies maybe and difficulty with clothing, but all good!! I am sure your scans will bring only positive news for you both.xxx

*Gulshie* - Barts have recently changed all their telephone numbers (although e-mail addresses remain the same). Reception is now 020 3465 5050. Sheets with all new telephone numbers are on reception desk when you are next up there

*Kirsty* - I don't know if you got your query answered regarding embryo numbers. My understanding is that Barts will transfer 1 embryo on the first go of tx for under 37 year olds but 2 if you are above this age. If you are under 37 and your first tx fails then they will transfer 2 embryos the second time. I am not sure if this is a decison that Barts make or the PCT (who agress your funding). Have you had info day yet? If not, these issue can be clarified at this

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

*MEET UP *
*Saturday 25th September 1.30 pm at Lakeside (New Orleans, or 'the Boat', next to the Vue cinema)*​​Just a reminder about the meeting we have set up for this weekend. Can you let me know if you are coming (don't want to be sat there on my own!!). Also we had agreed 1.30 pm but I know a couple of people have to work so would 2 pm be better? Thought we could meet on the Boat and then decide where we want to eat lunch​​Lisa​xxxxxxx​


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Lisa,

I'm coming and can make 1.30.    Shall I PM you my mobile number?  

J x


----------



## lisa_A

lisa16 i shoudl be there 1.30 is also fine for me too, but can do 2 if need to be changed. xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Great girlies - keep the replies coming!!

*Jingle /Jesse* - Do either of you have any idea what you plan to wear? Was going to try and pick an outfit and post details so we can at least spot one of us!! But I never know what I intend to wear until the day I get up!!

*Lins* - Forgot to give you a  . Hope you are doing okay? Is adoption your only choice or could you save for a private tx?xxxx

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not sure yet Lisa hon but will let you no


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I'll be there for 1.30 :0) Can someone send me number just incase i look like a loon walking around trying to find people lol I dont mind picking people up if needed - I live in romford so anywhere between me and lakeside is fine 

x


----------



## lil stephy

im not sure if i can make the meet now but will let u no eigther way x


----------



## gulshie

Hi Ladies,

I am also coming on the 25th. I'll be where the boat at 1.30. i dont mind waiting until 2.

Lisa,thank you for giving me the new phone number for Barts.

I dont mind eating anywhere really but just wanted to let you know that I have got %20 off voucher for Frankie&Benny's rest. I have got other vouchers aswell but they are not valid on saturdays 

if we want to eat at old orleans restaurant(the boat) they give %10 off voucher for the people who register themself on their website. (www.http://www.oldorleans.com)I have registered and got my %10 off before so i cant do it again. it is just a suggestion 

hope to meet to you all on saturday  
x
Gulshie (Gulsen)


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I dont mind where we eat either


----------



## Tcardy

Afternoon ladies 

well i have started the ball rolling and emailed Barts this morning and am waiting a reply (i know, it could be a long wait   )

Jesse (Lisa) thanks again hun for kim's email address xxx

sounds like the meet will be good 

xxxx


----------



## gulshie

Hi tcardy,

I also emailed Barts yesterday for our first IVF app.I  hope it wont be a very long wait to get our answers  hope to see you at the meeting 

x

gulshie(gulsen)


----------



## clomid user

tcardy..gulshire..i e-mailed leona and she got straight back to me with an appointmant for the next wednesday..as the appointmants for ivf are only on a wednesday.xx


----------



## gulshie

hi clomid user,

i have sent my email to [email protected] but no answer yet 

i guess leonais some kind of secretary at barts.could you give me her emails please? 
See if i can get an reply from her. thank you 

x

gulshie (gulsen)


----------



## Guest

Hi all

So fed up after the awful week of pain and bleeding last week I've started again todayterrible pain and starting to bleed not too heavy yet but the pain is unbearable again.
Dh wants me to think about having the final go but I don't know with each bfn is gets harder an harder this was my third go. I know barts won't do anything for 6 months so I've got time to think but I'm confused.

Just wish pain would stop

Love to all

Lindsey xxx


----------



## clomid user

hi gulshie...[email protected]
she is the top nurse i think.x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lins - awww sorry to hear your in alot of pain and hope it settles down soon for you!

Im worried today as still egtting shooting pains but also this afternoon feels like af maybe arriving!    she's not! Would be due my period today too!

x


----------



## clomid user

gulshie.. [email protected]. i think she is the top nurse.xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lins so sorry your in pain honey.

ok its strange but i have a weighty feeling down stairs when i stand it feels like i have a period but when i sit it feels like there is something in there didnt have this b4 and its bloated.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh thats really weird kitten! strange feeling for you lol 

i do have the af pains this afternoon and was just scared to go toilet just incase!

 hate this 2ww soooooo much!


----------



## Kitten 80

Its to early for af


----------



## Shelleylouise73

really? this would be my due date if i wasnt having tx.....

got af symptoms also, lower back pain!!

  its not af though lol


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Ladies,

Not sure what I'll be wearing at the meet, but I have short, very blonde hair and glasses.  I think I have a butterfly brooch so I'll try to remember to wear that on my jacket, which will probably be dark green cord.  

J x


----------



## Clairek

Evening

Sorry I won'e be able to meet, as will be in N.Ireland for the weekend, hope you all have a great time though   

Lisa (Jesse) - what a shock for you about your daughter.  I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling.    to you.  I'm now    even more that your tx works in Cz.

Lins and Lisa16 - big   

Lorney and Miley -   

Kitten and Shelley - poor you, the 2ww is hellish isn't it.  Sending you loads of   

Jingle - How's you hon?

To everyone else a big hello.

Afm - had baseline today and all went well.  Lining 2.9mm and they coould see 4 small follies starting on right ovary and 5 on left.  Am now starting stims on 450 of menopur for 4 days and then 300 for 4 days.  BAck up on Wed 29th for scan.

Love Claire xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Claire, thats great news congrats  have a fab break in n.ireland!!! let us know how it goes :0)


----------



## dg77

Hi, just bookmarking. Hoping to start treatment at Barts this side of Xmas. Patiently waiting.., kind of! D xx


----------



## lil stephy

welcome dg77    this is a great bunch of ladies on here im sureu will fit right in xx

evenin evryone else x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

I see those of you that are on 2ww are already starting to go mad! Keep positive thinking as it really will help.     

Keep positive those that are pg.     

Those that haven't had such good news take your time and I'm always here if you need me you can and are welcome to pm me any time you wish.    

Lisa (Jesse) That must be really hard for you but please try and keep positive for your upcoming TX in CZ as I feel it'll be the one for you to work.       

Hi new ladies and welcome to us nutters! well Kitten is anyway and I know she wont mind me saying that!    

Well ladies I'm sorry but I wont be able to make our meet as this is the first weekend my DH has had off for weeks so I would like to spend the time with him but maybe we could meet again some other time.  

Well as you can tell I've been reading up on you all but at the mo I feel only on good days that I'm better off replying to you all. Today is a good day. I'm only thinking of you girls as you don't need to be dragged down.  I'm always thinking of you all and hoping that one day we'll all get our dreams come true.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy

hey cassie    im glad 2day is a good day for u hun xx


----------



## dg77

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome. This forum is amazing. You ladies have all been through so much. I hope I am going to get through it. We had such a great experience at UCLH and they were so nice to us. We were really disappointed then after our first Barts appt. My DH was so unimpressed he said we aren't going back especially as we can't get an appt before Jan 2011 currently to see the Cons again. However after some emails and a letter from UCLH one of the nurses is trying to get us in before then if the Cons is happy to start a Tx plan on our UCLH results. DH and I are both slaves erm workers of the NHS, definately an experience being on the other side!   
DH and I were thinking if things work out that I would like to donate eggs (We are of Indian origin) to help other couples. Do Barts have a donor scheme?
Well have a lovely evening and good luck to those waiting for results  
DG xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi cassie i dont mind at all hon i am insane its true but 10 times worse now on this blooming wait  i am glad today is a good day.

Welcome newbie


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten I knew you wouldn't mind although I didn't say I was just as insane!   

I thought you'd be resting in bed by now!  

Today is a good day and the first one for a week so hoping I have another good one tomorrow but we'll see!   

Please keep your PMA up as it'll help. Don't read into any signs as all could be either PG or AF. Please stay positive.     

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its going sooooooooooo slow - not even 7dpet yet!!! nearly 8 days to go lol


----------



## Jinglebell

Hey dg,

Barts definitely have a donor sperm programme, so reckon they do for eggs too.  Think some of the ladies on here may have egg shared?    

The donor coordinator nurse is called Yemi.  I fyou send an email to Barts for the attention of Yemi, she'll get back to you.  She's a lovely lady and is very proud of 'her donors' as she calls them.    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi cassie im on my phone laying down on sofa


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten that's OK then!   

I'm off to bed as very tired as I've been learning to ride a bike again and still wobbling all over the place but somehow managed to cycle 5.28 miles yesterday. I'm now paying for it today as it's made my tennis elbow a whole lot worse! Oops!   That had better be more manageable before I return to work next week!   

Night ladies.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

*Cassie* - sorry you can't make first meet but hope you enjoy weekend with DH. Have you decided if you will be pursuing private tx option? Think we may aim to meet again, don't know if monthly will be too much for people, will keep you updated. Hope counselling going well still?

*Dg77* - Welcome. I am also an NHS worker. I know waiting till Jan seems a long way but it isn't compared to the NHS wait in otehr parts of the country - can be up to a year or two for some areas / clinics

*Jingle* - Thanks for number. Have pm's you mine. Think we will all have to ewaer name badges on Saturday as we all have aliases on here!!

*ShelleyLou* - Have pm'd you my mobile number for Saturday

*Lins* - Sorry to hear about your continues pain - have you been to your GP or spoken to Barts as it doesn't sound right? I am okay now - apart from headaches but I think that is just 7 weeks of hormones leaving my system!! Hope you will be okay. Do you have to pay for your next tx if you decide to go down that route?

*Kitten* - Hope you are okay?xx

I will try and decide on Friday night what I am wearing Saturday and post to let you know. It looks like 1.30 wil be okay still and we will just hang around for those who will be arriving a little later. There is a Frankie and Benny but it is not part of the restaurant complex at Lakeside shopping centre and is over by the retail park so looks like that might not be an option, although we could drive over to it if we all have enough cars. We can decide what to eat while waiting on the boat!
If anyone else wants me to pm them my number please let me know

Lisa


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning ladys 

hope everyone is ok, not feeling pg yet


----------



## lil stephy

mornin girls im soooo scared and s**ting myself for 2day as i thought they would put me to sleep while they cut a chunk out of my face but nope its gonna b a local      and the fact i hate needles to omg just hope i dont b sick hey   

hope u all have a better day then me lol x


----------



## star2star

You'll be fine steph, deep breaths x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh honey close your eyes honey best of luck


----------



## Tcardy

Hi Everyone 

I got an email back from Leona who said i need to be referred by my gp!!! thought i could straight through Barts!!!!

hope i dont have to wait long 


xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

No hon your gp offer to send letter


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning Ladies :0)

Have pains still and felt sick when i first woke up but feel ok now! 

I hate working the late shift which for me is 14-30 until 11pm  But to be honest made yesterday go quicker than not working!

Steph - what you having done? good luck!


----------



## Kitten 80

felt a bit sick but nothing to worry about


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys sorry for bein a baby this mornin    i have just had it done and the worst bit was the needles to numb the areas (that really hurt   ) but omg i didnt feel a thing when they was cuttin my face thank god, i did pass out tho after the injections lol im such a baby but im so glad its done.
but the smell when they were burnin the area to stop the bleedin wasnt to nice   

thanks star and kitten   

shelly i had 2 moles removed off my face, im so happy now but the numbin is startin to go and im startin to feel a little sore but i will b fine    .  

sorry for the me post    to u all x


----------



## Kitten 80

Not at all hon I don't like that any more then you did lol.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I had like milk spots around my eyes which they cut off with local anesthetic! Its fine and atleast now they have gone  Im the biggest babay in the world!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Think the doctor last week thought I was a baby as I did not like that thing in my arm


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha me neither..... was questionning him lol asking him to be nice and gentle and was looking away hehe im a baby! cant believe i actually did y own injections lol


----------



## lil stephy

lol  im glad im not the only one hehe

so hows ur day goin girlys?


----------



## Kitten 80

I think they are differant as they don't go into vein   , my friend poped round earlyer she is more excited then me , I can not let my self get excited I am positive though


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Not too bad thanks steph - just going    in this 2ww! and i doubt im the only one lol

I had a good chat to the embryos last night :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

There not embyos now hon    they are fetus


----------



## Shelleylouise73

YEY!!


----------



## Kitten 80

we have 2 fetus in us


----------



## Shelleylouise73

woo - is it really already fetus? jesus, must be tiny!


----------



## Kitten 80

yes I belive so I think they are embyos after fertaliseation then day 5 they are blasts then day 6 they implant then they are fetus's


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sooooooo exciting! 

Although Just had a panic and had a knicker check moment ..... roll on 30th!!!!!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

lol i no its the gel it keeps coming out don't it


----------



## Kitten 80

I just gaged at my sandwich    its only hham and cheese


----------



## gulshie

Hi Ladies,

*Tcardy*,thank you for giving me Leona's email.I have sent her email this morning and asked about waiting times.So hopefully i'll get some reply to give me some idea.

*Kitten,shelly *and all the other ladies on 2 ww i hope you get your BFP that you deserve 

*Little Miss,* i hope you feel better after your small opp.

*dg77,*can i ask you when are you referred to Barts?how long did you wait to hear from barts after your first referral? I had my referral 2 week ago and still waiting to hear something from barts for cons app etc.

I suppose i can say i am in 2 ww aswell as we tried ourself this month.My case is unexplained.Queens told us nothing wrong with me or with dh. so hoping and praying  my baby will come all itself before IVF.

*Lisa16,* thank you for organising the meeting and hope to meet to you on saturday 

Hi to all other ladies i forgot and i really wish you goodluck and pray for you all 

Gulsen


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh its horribe! and cant deal with feeling this hot!!!! Just had shower, as i was drying my hair, i was literally sweating and thought i was going to pass out! 

mmm you made me hungry now! not good your gagging at your sandwich, you need to be eating and help the little one's grow :0)

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Gulshie - Fingers crossed for you :0) Hopefully it will happen for you naturally!


----------



## lil stephy

ouch  the numbin is totally wearin off    and my face is so sore and its bleedin a bit now 2    but they did say that it prob would. i really cant wait till its healed i have to go bac nect wednesday to get the stitches out .

wots everyone up 2 2night?  i dont no wot i want to but feel i need to do something mmmmmm

oh well  xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

They embryos for first 8 weeks and then Foetus after that.

Lins
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

oh lins - thanks....

hows you holding up? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thanks lins and i am ok not hot but i have rosey cheeks


----------



## Lorny

Hi ladies! Hi Newbies! 

Hope everyone is well! hugs to everyone!  

2ww's you've not got too long to go now so keep positive! I'm   for bfp for you kitten & shelley!

A bit of a me post but got 6 week scan tomorrow & sooooo scared they won't find a heartbeat! was meant to get my blood test result in morning then scan in afternoon but I must've been confused as scan at 10:20am so won't get blood result until after scan!! I think that's prob best for me now though. Still had spotting which is also driving me crazy 

-x-


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lorny - you will be fine :0) keep us posted!


----------



## Lisa16

Lorny - Good luck for tomorrow.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh im in trouble dh protein powder didnt show up and i only just told him and now he is being horrible :-( i didnt mean it.


----------



## lil stephy

lorny    and keep positive xx

awww kitten i hope dh is not bein to mean xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol kitten - he's not allowed to be mean to you during tx and especially during 2ww!


----------



## Lisa16

Stephy - Glad your little op went well.xx

Kitten - Tell DH to sort his own stuff out! Why is it your fault if his things don't turn up?!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I will try and ignore him when he gets in i really thought that it had arrived because there was 2 items in bag  but one was a gift


----------



## dg77

Hi Ladies
Hope you all had a good day.
Kitten.. best of luck during your 2ww.. fingers crossed! 
Thanks for the name Lisa, I emailed Barts and a nurse called Leona replied saying she will look at my file.
Gulshie, we got referred beginning of June 2010, got appt in mid Aug 2010 then second appt was due Jan 2011. However I emailed Barts and said that we had all the investigations already at UCLH so can they not see us sooner? I had a call today asking if we can go in next Weds to see the Cons so hopefully things will start happening!
Thanks ladies 
D xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi All,

Hope you are all well.  just a quick one from me.

Lisa 16- I won;t be able to make the meet on saturday, I have to pick up my friends up from the airport.

Kitten - Tell him to grow up you don't work for the royal mail in which case not your problem!!! Hope your 2ww is going well for you. I have a good feeling for you on this one!!!

Cassie- Glad your starting to get there, slowly slowly, but surely is best!

Stephy- Are you at Barts on the 28th? I'm there for a scan on 28th at 11:00am.  Hope your face feels better soon hunni XxX

Shelly - Hope your 2ww is going quickly!!!I have a good feeling for you too!!

Lorny- Good Luck for tomorrow!!! I'm sure it will all be ok.  Did you say you work in Romford? 

Miley- Congrats on your BFP!!!! When is your scan date?

Jesse(Lisa)- Hey hunni, hope your ok after your news?

Sweetie- How is your story coming along?

Welcome to all the newbies! I hope your St. Barts Journeys are all positive ones!!!!

AFM- DR is going well. I'm up St. Barts on the 28th for my Baseline scan, then hopefully onto the stimming part! 

Big hugs to all!!! XxX


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Laura, shame your unable to make it on saturday! 

Keep us updated and you'll soon also be on the 2ww


----------



## Lisa16

That's a shame Laura. Are you doing a 2nd ICSI cycle? (I have forgot what you are doing!!). Did you get started again so quick because you had a cancellation for your follow up?
Lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

hope ur all well, sorry not really read much had too much on my mind.

lorny goo dluck tomorrow i hope u see  a nice HB

laura not long for baseline scan dr seams to be going fast.

shelley and kitten, hopeur little ones are snugging in    

stephy hope ur not in too much pain, all worth it tho  

lins i hope the pain eases, ivf can be so nasty, maybe try donor eggs next time if u ahve to pay easier on u.

lisa16 i hope u get a date soon, and sorry dont kow what i will be wearing, lots of my coths are now too big for me lol

hello star and cassie   

GG how r u doing hun

claire so pleased ur stimming, when is ur first scan

hugs to everyone not mentioned  

AFM af came today i am at barts on the 5th for a scan, sounds ages away tho.
cried so much today why cant things be simple.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Lisa16- I didn't stand for the rubbish that barts sent out for my FU.  I called the central appointments and booked my own instead of waiting.  It was meant to be on the 2nd September.  It then got cancelled so I called every hour until a cancellation came up and I got it on the 18th August. I got my BFN on the 10th July.  My FU (for what it was worth) was with my Al-shawaf.  I'm not keen on him at all, Very rude and no respect for the lovely nurses.  He tried to poo poo me off and told me off for not bringing dh with me (I was told by heater that he didn't need to be there, he couldn't make it as he works away).  I came out and spoke to catherine who told me that once they have my blood results then they she would make sure he put together my protocol.  I got the call the friday b4 the bank hol, telling me it was ready for me to collect, and what it was,I ws told yasmin to start on cd2. I dont normally have cycles so was umming and arring but couldn't collect drugs till the tuesday cos of the bank hol, which shouldn't of been a problem, except dear AF turned up on the friday nite, so by the time I was able to collect my drugs it would of been cd5, so I went to my local family planning clinic and blagged a pack of yasmin so I could start CD2.  I started DR on the 14 (cd19) and go for scan on 28th.  So thats me.  It is my 2nd cycle of ICSI.  I over stimmed last time and had to have my Embies frozen, I had FET on 26th June but got BFN on 10th July.  Its my mission this time to not over stim and not get OHSS and most importantly have  a fresh transfer!!!! 

XxX


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys well i may come to the meet after all we have to get our new car 1st just hope i wont look to bad    u will have to ignore my face lol

laura hey hun glad toc u bac     im not sure when im up next as waitin on af so who knows when she ill show ( u no wot she is like lol )

hey jesse yep its def gonna b worth it for me    my face is really sore but that is to b expected after all like they say no pian no gain xx

kitten how is ur dh now? i hope he has made it up 2 u    x

hey everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks for info Laura - handy to know. 

Lisa - Glad none of your clotehes fit you - well done you!! Hope you are okay and not too down.xx

AFM: Got follow up appt at Barts next Thursday to discuss FET (if it successfully thaws). Got a cancellation with one of the nurses. If that doesn't work I am going to pay for a private with Amanda Tozer before my final funded go as want to ensure all has been done (and don't want to have mean or a junior dr!!)

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all well dh was a complete horrible git who ended up making me sob then said sorry 4 times then i went round friends house watched sisters keeper and all 3 of us where in tears lol and then in my dream i was sobbing Whats wrong with me lol dh said he has had horrible dreams of his worst fear that he will loose me during child birth :-(


----------



## star2star

Hi girls.  not too sure if ill be able to make sat or not now, I have to work and not sure what time ill be out, but I will try to make it, can someone who is going pm me their mobile so if I get there I know where you all are. Thanks Star x


----------



## miley

lins sorry your in pain huni, hope it goes soon  

lisa16  have tx u, but will b at meet  

cassie glad to see you on hear again hun  

sorry havent been on much just sooo tired all going well got scan on 7th october to see if all ok and if one or two, now will catch up as alot been going on,, dawn xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning girls, 

Kitten, thats abit strange isnt it?! hope your feeling ok today and glad you managed to get out for abit last night :0)

Feeling more positive today and guess i just had a down day yesterday!

Feeling abit 'heavy' in lower tummy today with af pains!! This time next week I would have had my BFP confirmed lol   

x


----------



## lil stephy

mornin girls, would someone who is def goin to the meet pm there number in case i cant find u or i cant end up comin thanks   

kitten wow that is a very scay dream for ur dh    andi justwant to send u some        

shelly im glad ur feelin much more positive 2day    keep that pma up xx

miley big     

lisa yes really hope and    ur frosties thaw for u huni im inthat same boat and waitin my fet so also    mine survive the thaw 2    tho xx

hey star huni i hope ur ok and it would  really great to meet u again but this time knowin who u r lol    so hopefully we can both make it to the meet xx   

mornin everyone else    xx


----------



## miley

stephy hope your feeling better huni  

laura good to see you back on here huni, got scan on 7th oct


----------



## miley

shelleylou pm you x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Steph - Hope your feeling better today and less sore!

Miley - Thank you!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Dont you mean will have your bfp confirmed lol i am feeling ok down stairs nothing to report felt pulling feeling in the night but thats it and im tired but that might be because i keep waking up with night mears


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thants what i said kitten lol and you will have your BFP 2 days after lol


----------



## miley

kitten i had awful nightmares they were sooo weird had one the other night bout aliens!!!! turned over and its was just hubby lol


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Miley did you have nightmears in your 2ww I am worried about my embys


----------



## miley

kitten hi ya, yes did had awful ones and had nights when didnt sleep much either so that make me even more tired and grouchy, not long now huni  ^hugme. you going sat?  dawnx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't think so    but I might


----------



## miley

kitten it will prob do you good, i kept myself busy in2ww wait had friends come round then went to theirs for lunchxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have had friends round and I did go to friends last night


----------



## miley

good for you huni, kp busy and it will be here before you know it, now i must do the housework lolxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

and puzzles and dvd's books oh and computer, I could easly become a bum


----------



## star2star

Kitten when  is your OTD? morning ladies x


----------



## Kitten 80

2nd oct


----------



## lisa_A

morning all, hoe everyone is well.

kitten and shell its all sounding posative  

how r u star?

lisa16 i would recomend an appointment with miss tozer  

miley sound slike ur pg symptoms are starting  good sign

will anyone be at barts on the 5th?  i am there at 1pm if u are  

hope eeryone is well.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Jess you think it sounds positive I am trying to think that but its hard people say you just no when you are but I don't actully no   and    that I am.


----------



## lisa_A

kitten, i dont think there is away to know for sure really. when i was pg wth jesse i was so sure it had failed. i eve drank a normal coke as  i thought whats the harm as i really thought it failed. witht he other 2, i knew it didnt work, but i will admit on the 3rd i was not 100% sure, i wsa really hopong it had worked but i think deep down i knew it didnt. its stll early to know for sure as if them little ones have mplanted the hcg wil just be small amouts atm. just try and stay   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I will try


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im so angry - just had shopping delivered from asda (usually use tesco but thought we'd try someone different) he knocked on the door with his trolley and i asked if he could take it through to kitchen, he continued to ignore me and unpacked it at the front door!!!!!! 

so annoyed that ive now had to lugg everything through to my kitchen, luckily its a flat and not so big! dh will go mad but things had to go in fridge and freezer so wasnt able to leave it for him to do tonight!!!! 

worried now ive lifted too leavy! x


----------



## star2star

Hi Lisa (Jesse) I am good thanks hun, you? You going Saturday? I will try to make it  x


----------



## Kitten 80

That stupid stupid man you should ring up and complain they are supposed to help you, i hope they were not to heavy hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

My dh said he's going to complain when he gets home......

Had bottles of water and potatos etc but slid them along the floor lol 


Anyone else experience loads of little red spots on their shoulders? ive never had it before and its strange and was not half as much yesterday......... 

hmmm x


----------



## Kitten 80

Like pussy spots i have a few


----------



## Shelleylouise73

pussy spots?    what are they?

hahahahaha


----------



## Kirstyboo

I'm           today

just worked out that by the time our appointment comes round it would have been 18 weeks and 1 day since our first appointment and we were told we would start treamtment within 18 weeks... i'm driving myself crazy with this wait, we just want to get started before christmas 

sorry for the me post just so p!ssed off today.....


----------



## lil stephy

kirsty i hope ur ok    i would send em an email to c wot goin on hun, just keep pushin them xx

shelley that was a bad man for doin that, he should of listened to u    hope u didnt strian tho hun xx    oh and did u get my pm??


----------



## Lisa16

Stephy & Star - Have pm'd you my mobile number

Kirsty - Try and stay positive - nearly there!x

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Could i have a number please as guess who is coming Saturday


----------



## star2star

Thanks Lisa, not sure if ill be able to make it though now  My sis is also down this weekend now, and working 1st then out in evening, so dont think ill make it  im gutted


----------



## Jinglebell

Woo hoo Kitten!  Will PM you.  

Aw star, shame you can't come.    

J x


----------



## Lisa16

That's a shame Star - will have to try and organise another date after this one

Kitten - have pm'd you
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks ladys


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all, 

Didnt finish work until 11pm  Been feeling very sick tonight but not actualy been sick! Hope i feel better for saturday....

Glad to hear that you are coming Kitten :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

I had small bit of pink in me gel this morning    its implantation I didnt start spotting till 4 days b4 otd last time and I have over a week  yet.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I had that day before et and day after but not had it since ......

Felt very sick last night but not today! arrrrggghhhhh hurry up 30th lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80

you will get your BFP hon to be honest my    has taken a dive atm but keep thinking it would make sence if its implantation as I am day 9 of 3dt


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Everyone is different and some people get implantation bleed and some dont so    and we will both get our BFP next week!!!!

You def coming tomorrow? how you getting there?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

My sister is coming so she will drive she has infertility as well unexsplained so I thought I would bring her along to show her she is not alone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

awww thats lovely - she not on here? x


----------



## Kitten 80

no she is shy lol but a lovely girl she is only 21 she has been in a seriouse relashionship for 7 years now she fell when she was 14 like me    and mum made her abort now she also can not fall


----------



## lisa_A

awww that is nice kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

you are coming Jess tomorrow?


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i should be there yes


----------



## Kitten 80

Good good


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im a little worried i wont be able to find anyone lol


----------



## lisa_A

i am the fat one, so u cant miss me i wil lbe standing by the boat  if we all meet there we cant miss each other.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yes thats best, if we meet outside then go in for drinks..... 

Think im gona have to wear leggins as cant fit in anything else at mo.... so bloated!


----------



## lisa_A

i will more then likey wear leggins as i need to buy smaller jeans, but will decide tomorrow.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Cool - just dont know what to wear on top?


----------



## Kitten 80

Im going to where leggings i might be a little late as my little sis said she has to take her partner somewhere then come get me. There is no more pink so i am praying


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So if we all just look for the leggins then lol

I seem to be loosing alot of the gel today.... hope thats ok too x


----------



## Kitten 80

Should be ok hon im not really sure on what should or shouldnt happen, is it lumpy or flowing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lumpy - sorry tmi but looks like wet tissue lol


----------



## Bellini

Hiya ladies

Thought I'd drop by. How are you all?

Shelly - are you on crinone? If so then I'm sorry to say that you are likely to lose a lot of it in a rather nasty fashion (cottage cheese - sorry! LOL).

It's perfectly normal.

Hope this helps.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Lisa (Jesse) Look at you losing all that weight well done you!  

Kitten I think you should persuade your little sister to come on here.  

Ladies what you are experiencing with the gel is normal! It's disgusting isn't it!  

Sounds like everyone is getting along nicely with their journeys.  

Hey Bellini it's nice to hear from you again. How are you?  

Love n  to everyone Cassie X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bellini - Thanks. Got worried that i was lsoing too much and it wasnt doing what it is supposed to! Guess it has to go somewhere lol

Thanks again and hope you are well x


----------



## lisa_A

Hello Cassie, how r u hunny, r u at barts today  i might have lost that but i still really need to lose another 2 stone, but that gets me back to where  i was before the ivf tx. my bmi is back to 30 which is still high but i will carry on losing weight and see where i get to, set small targets 

shelly i used to dfeel it blocking up and i wsa told to clear some out, i was using 2 a day. not very nice is it, but worth it if itw worls.

belini wow only 10 weeks to go 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jesse (Lisa) Clear some out?? lol how does that work then? haha

Hope all is well with you x


----------



## lisa_A

shelly. TMI alert, put a finger up and bring it out, its just a left over product.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahahaha you wana see the length of my nails lol eewww

oops just nearly wet myself laughing too hard lol


----------



## lisa_A

shelly ok i would let it come out on its own then lol hahahahah


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha you are funny!


----------



## Bellini

yep... I used to have a little scoop every few days!    don't be surprised if it comes out peach, grey, brown or any colour in between YUK!


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way ladies >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247245.new#new


----------

